# RainstormZA's Vape and DIY Diary



## RainstormZA (16/12/17)

Hi all

As some of you know that I recently purchased an iStick Pico with a Melo III Mini tank to replace my iJust S as the battery was not working properly and causing issues. 







I have just upgraded the firmeware - no issues, even a non-techno-savvy will be able to do the upgrade in their sleep. So easy and so fast. 

I also have another atty from my iJust S - blue glass, blue drip tip all purchased from The Vape Guy. I recommend him - very good customer service IMHO. He's got about everything you need if you are looking for spares.







I will eventually purchase an heat sink adapter for the iJust S atty to be able to fit it onto the Pico as I want to use the bigger tank (thanks to @Raindance for the tip). Plus the colours are really nice so I'd like to be able to use and keep the Melo III tank as a spare.

I'm also planning to add another battery and a battery charger to my collection as well.

And then I will probably start experimenting with different flavour concentrates. I really enjoyed that cappucino flavour. The mango one was ok - of all the concentrates, this was a very very "ripe" flavour, quite strong and a little goes a long way. I made a 1L bottle of mango with sweet cream - it's very nice for those who like a subtle creamy mango flavour. That will probably last me a good while now.




I still have the strawberry flavour but for some reason, since adding the other flavours to my collection, the strawberry flavour doesn't do it for me anymore. Maybe I need to spice it up a bit with something else. I'm thinking Strawberry with cinnamon or something sweet n spicy. I don't know really. I need to think about that one. As the only thing I love about strawberries is them being eaten fresh, or cooked into a jam, spread on toast / scones / cream. That's about it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Great post and congrats on the new gear @RainstormZA 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/12/17)

Thanks @Silver. Cant wait to start experimenting with flavours.

I cant buy any more mods as i need to start saving up for the UK. Hopefully getting my ancestral visa sorted once Home Affairs sends a copy of my unabridged birth certificate in January 2018

Once things are sorted and i get a decent paying job, then i can look into it. For now I'm just getting the essentials til then.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

Congrats on your new goodies, and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/1/18)

So finally Christmas and New Year have been done away with. 

I made my order yesterday to Vape Guy for the 22mm heatsink, another battery, a twin battery holder and a CHARGER, finally... 

Then I ordered more Sweet Cream and having seen reviews on the WS-23 Blck Ice, the information was god send as I've been struggling to find a nice cold menthol concentrate... That went on my order list...

Now to wait for my two orders to come through this week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/1/18)

Great service from both Blck Vapour and The Courier Guy!!!

I got my sweet cream and WS-23 black ice. I'm totally blown away by the cooling effect. It was exactly what I was looking for!!!







Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> As some of you know that I recently purchased an iStick Pico with a Melo III Mini tank to replace my iJust S as the battery was not working properly and causing issues.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/18)

Finally my goodies arrived from The Vape Guy... 

So freaking excited!!! That i forgot to put the coil in my bigger atty and spilled juice everywhere. Hahahahaha I'm such a doofus.
















Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/2/18)

Ok i have changed the title. Mods please move if this is in the wrong place...

So had an hickup with the pico - battery cap not screwing in anymore as i used it a lot. I think I may have spilled juice into the fire button as its not clicking anymore but still works. 

So I did some research with the help of some members here - i opted to upgrade to the SMOANT Battlestar. 

A friend and I had a discussion on it and we both agreed that it should have been named Cylon and the Cylon one should have been named Battlestar. I'm a big fan of Battlestar Galactica - cylons are chrome robots and are hardy.

So here are some photos



















































On the DIY juice side, ever since I got the black ice, it has made strawberry cream much more palatable so I'm back on it for the meantime

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (7/2/18)

So you're happy with the Battlestar @RainstormZA ? Glad to hear it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/2/18)

Stosta said:


> So you're happy with the Battlestar @RainstormZA ? Glad to hear it!


So far, yeah. Give it a month and lets see how it is then. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

20th Feb 2018

So far the Battlestar is holding very well... 

My concern is my batteries. Somehow with wear and tear, you're bound to find nicks and tears in the battery skins. 

How does one go about replacing the skins? And something that is more durable but doesn't make the batteries too fat to fit in. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Vaping giant battery wraps ( https://www.vapeking.co.za/vaping-giant-canada-thick-protective-18650-battery-wraps.html ) .. said to be more durable but best ask @Rob Fisher 

As for rewrapping them lil cells @KZOR put a video up on YouTube if I am not mistaken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok i have changed the title. Mods please move if this is in the wrong place...
> 
> So had an hickup with the pico - battery cap not screwing in anymore as i used it a lot. I think I may have spilled juice into the fire button as its not clicking anymore but still works.
> 
> ...


Wait a darn minute, i thought you were a guy, not a lady.
So due to my epiphany, i would like to apologise to you if i made any inappropriate remarks that may be gender related

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (20/2/18)

I've seen on various vendor sites skins that you can buy. I think @BumbleBee also have them. I don't know the tricks to battery skins yet. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wait a darn minute, i thought you were a guy, not a lady.
> So due to my epiphany, i would like to apologise to you if i made any inappropriate remarks that may be gender related


Hahahahahaha that happens so often, it doesn't bother me at all. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Well the just of it:

Llamas battery wrapping guide 101


1)Remove old skin with finger nail, avoid using any sharp metallic objects

2)Be sure to not lose the plastic/cardboard ring around the positive terminal

3) Ensure battery is clean ie. No juice

4) Put plastic/cardboard ring back around positive terminal

5) Slide new skin on the battery, try get an equal amount of over hang on both ends of battery

6) Locate a hair dryer or any appliance that spits out heat but hair dryer is most user friendly

7) Using your thumb and index finger to secure the battery in one ( one finger on one terminal and vice versa ) and turn your heating device on ( lowest setting if possible till you get the just of it )

8) Point said device at battery from a fair distance away ( let's say 10cm ) and gently sway it (don't point it at one spot) and soon you'll see the skin shrink around the battery ( Tip: wait for the over hanging bits to fold over to secure the plastic/cardboard ring because if it falls out you are back to square one)

9) Repeat step 8 on all sides until all visible wrinkles are gone

10) Wait for your battery to cool down and thank you for the new clothes

.... try get more than one wrap because well mistakes happen and I can't explain how to make ice cubes to an Eskimo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha that happens so often, it doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


To be honest if it wasn't for APSA I wouldn't of known either

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> To be honest if it wasn't for APSA I wouldn't of known either


Lol so you're in APSA as well. TASA? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Well the just of it:
> 
> Llamas battery wrapping guide 101
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is very simple to follow. I'll get extra and if I succeed in the first go, I'll keep them as spare

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol so you're in APSA as well. TASA?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Yeah but haven't logged on either in months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Yeah but haven't logged on either in months


Lol me too. I rarely go on there nowadays. I'm more on here and on Fb. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (20/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol so you're in APSA as well. TASA?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


What is this talking in code all about?

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

Raindance said:


> What is this talking in code all about?
> 
> Regards


Our other hobbies - aquarium plants and fish. 

My tank with my cories 






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (20/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Our other hobbies - aquarium plants and fish.
> 
> My tank with my cories
> 
> ...


Just what we needed on the forum... More Acronyms, LOL.

Looks interesting, I have dabbled in aquariums on a couple of occasions as well, never serious nor successful. Lots of hard work and knowledge required to keep things healthy and alive.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Just what we needed on the forum... More Acronyms, LOL.
> 
> Looks interesting, I have dabbled in aquariums on a couple of occasions as well, never serious nor successful. Lots of hard work and knowledge required to keep things healthy and alive.
> 
> Regards


Yeah I'm lucky as the cories are easy to care for. I was scaping plants for 5 years before a friend forced my hand in fish keeping - these babies came as eggs that I hatched and been raising them for 7 months now. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/2/18)

Ok so something isn't lekker here. Not sure if it's the battery. I noticed something strange - as of tonight, it suddenly acted like it was being charged while I was vaping...

What the battery looks like - the other one doesn't have the "wet" marking on it.



Any ideas why?



Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok so something isn't lekker here. Not sure if it's the battery. I noticed something strange - as of tonight, it suddenly acted like it was being charged while I was vaping...
> 
> Any ideas why?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


The metal frame of the usb port touching the metal body of the mod? Can happen if you use the port to charge, it bends.

A long shot but saw it happen on a old Ijust (i think) device.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/2/18)

Raindance said:


> The metal frame of the usb port touching the metal body of the mod? Can happen if you use the port to charge, it bends.
> 
> A long shot but saw it happen on a old Ijust (i think) device.
> 
> Regards


Ah good point. I'll have a look at it.

Any chance that the battery has gone bad as it seems to be "wet" underneath the wrap...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah good point. I'll have a look at it.
> 
> Any chance that the battery has gone bad as it seems to be "wet" underneath the wrap...
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Only way to tell will be to take the wrap off, my vtc4 had a wet patch and after removing the wrap it just turned out to be juice... F knows how it got there to be honest

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah good point. I'll have a look at it.
> 
> Any chance that the battery has gone bad as it seems to be "wet" underneath the wrap...
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


That happens, it could be a bit of juice or just the wrap bonding to the can. The whole unit is contained in a metal can which is highly unlikely (read almost impossible) to leak unless seriously abused and punctured.

However, the first rule is if in doubt have a pro check it out and rather replace than be sorry. Your safety is worth more than a couple of hundred bucks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/2/18)

There you go. Thanks @Raindance

Had to take the whole thing apart to move the pcb board to get the USB port seated correctly. It came shipped like that - I rarely use the USB and prefer the battery charger.

Before and after pics











Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/2/18)

Seems to be OK now. I vaped on the pico for a bit and seriously the Battlestar is much more powerful and even better than the pico. I was like blah this sh!t. Lol.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/2/18)

Still having that charge issue. Maybe something is loose or what, I don't know...

Something else occurred to me. I can't find a firmware update for it... Version 10 is what it says

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (28/2/18)

Ok I popped into a vape shop and two guys tested my batteries which were 100%.

We watched my Battlestar do all sorts of stuff on its own. Have decided to rma it back as I'm starting to think it may be the device itself

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I popped into a vape shop and two guys tested my batteries which were 100%.
> 
> We watched my Battlestar do all sorts of stuff on its own. Have decided to rma it back as I'm starting to think it may be the device itself
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Bummer @RainstormZA ! I know how excited you were about this mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/2/18)

Yes it was an awesome device... Far much more powerful than the pico I'm currently using... 

So sad....

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (28/2/18)

Also this reminds me about the USB port. The shop owner said it was a very tight squeeze - I got it like that so I think the device needs to be send back. 

Other symptoms include it switching itself on after we turned it off, the USB charging indicator popping on and off....

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/18)

So thinking about this DIY thread and the subject of wastage. Surprisingly I have not wasted any with mine. 

I didn't like the cappuccino + cream. It came on too strong and made me cough. So today I was forced to remix because I ran out of Mango Cream on Ice and Strawberry Cream on Ice - these two are my own DIY juices. 

I added more vg / pg and added black ice to the mix as I miscalculated the nic , coming on too strong for me, tickling my throat which ends up making me cough. 

Guess what? Now I have a tasty creamy cappuccino on ice. Like ice coffee flavour. Nice and cool but not icy cold - like a cup of cold coffee...

Edit: let's correct this. I've wasted a few mls through accidental spillage due to my own stupidity - knocking stuff over or forgetting to screw the drip tip cap on... 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Ok got my goodies.

Man, I got the new flavour mix smelling and tasting like Top Deck Mint...

Yummy!!!











Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok got my goodies.
> 
> Man, I got the new flavour mix smelling and tasting like Top Deck Mint...
> 
> ...



Just a hunch.. you use a lot of sweet cream?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just a bunch.. you use a lot of sweet cream?


Lol not really. By the time I realised my mistake, it was too late to fix it. I thought I was ordering 10ml but actually was 30ml. I'll use it anyway. 

Since I have quite a bit of double chocolate left, I think I'll test it with the cappuccino and add cream to it too...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Ok after a couple of vapes, I am actually impressed with this Top Deck mint flavour... It's one of my favourite chocolates.

Also the nicotine is quite smooth - took me getting used to having a little more than what I was used to but it's great.


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Bummer @RainstormZA ! I know how excited you were about this mod.



Tried to email Vapeking to try and RMA it. Not one answer to my email... I've read the reviews on their website citing terrible customer service. My mom has had to phone for me as I am deaf and I can't use the phone myself. This is so frustrating - specially a company that doesn't reply to your emails. I once inquired about a product - NOT ONE PEEP from them at all. Delivery is great and always on time but damn the customer service sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Tried to email Vapeking to try and RMA it. Not one answer to my email... I've read the reviews on their website citing terrible customer service. My mom has had to phone for me as I am deaf and I can't use the phone myself. This is so frustrating - specially a company that doesn't reply to your emails. I once inquired about a product - NOT ONE PEEP from them at all. Delivery is great and always on time but damn the customer service sucks donkey balls.


Send a PM to @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff , I'm sure they'll get back to you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Send a PM to @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff , I'm sure they'll get back to you!



Thanks @Stosta, I will do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Tried to email Vapeking to try and RMA it. Not one answer to my email... I've read the reviews on their website citing terrible customer service. My mom has had to phone for me as I am deaf and I can't use the phone myself. This is so frustrating - specially a company that doesn't reply to your emails. I once inquired about a product - NOT ONE PEEP from them at all. Delivery is great and always on time but damn the customer service sucks donkey balls.



Yeah, I've pretty much abandoned emailing companies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Yeah, I've pretty much abandoned emailing companies



LOL my mom just told me about the same issue she had with another company - trying to get some stuff for my sis in law's birthday and they only replied to her today and that was like early in February this year.


----------



## RainstormZA (8/3/18)

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff, I'm starting the rma process of sending the device back. 

Apparently they have a manufacturer's warranty of 90 days and if it is indeed faulty, I will either get a replacement or a refund... 

Now I'm thinking. I wonder if someone has a broken pico like mine lying around, I'll buy it for spares. All I need is a torx screwdriver as the pico has torx screws in its body. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok after a couple of vapes, I am actually impressed with this Top Deck mint flavour... It's one of my favourite chocolates.
> 
> Also the nicotine is quite smooth - took me getting used to having a little more than what I was used to but it's great.



Now lets correct this. It's tasting more and more like Peppermint Crisp, which I love sooooo much. I"m really impressed with the flavour mix.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/18)

Awake at 1am as I couldn't sleep, I did some research and reading on Ni200 30g wire that was sitting in my vape drawer.

Wrapped 6 turns using two wires together, id homing at 1.47, set my pico mod to temp control and fired the coil. It worked. All this wrapped in cotton and a wee bit difficulty in fitting it in a ec because the wire is quite soft...

I got a lot to learn about wires - this was an interesting experiment.

Then I reverted back to my 0.3 ohm coil for safety's sake. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Awake at 1am as I couldn't sleep, I did some research and reading on Ni200 30g wire that was sitting in my vape drawer.
> 
> Wrapped 6 turns using two wires together, id homing at 1.47, set my pico mod to temp control and fired the coil. It worked. All this wrapped in cotton and a wee bit difficulty in fitting it in a ec because the wire is quite soft...
> 
> ...


@RainstormZA at 1.47Ohm that is a very safe build. The lower the resistance the more the risk.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/18)

Raindance said:


> @RainstormZA at 1.47Ohm that is a very safe build. The lower the resistance the more the risk.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for confirming. However the coil was a bit of a mess, I don't have any spare ec coils to practice without messing up the build and trying to stuff it inside while keeping the build intact.

At first I thought I could do some claptons but realised I would not be able to fit it in with the grommet and metal pin.

What would be the temp control range for nickel? I wasn't too sure, which is why I reverted back to the original coil. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (11/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks for confirming. However the coil was a bit of a mess, I don't have any spare ec coils to practice without messing up the build and trying to stuff it inside while keeping the build intact.
> 
> At first I thought I could do some claptons but realised I would not be able to fit it in with the grommet and metal pin.
> 
> ...


Nickel (NI200) is in fact the original TC material. It has an impressive increase in resistance as it heats up, making it easy for the mod to measure this increase and work out the coils temperature. Not sure what you mean by the question on temp control range, usually mods allow you to set it between 100 to 300 degrees. Start at a low setting and go up in 10 degree increments until you find your sweet spot. This will differ on coil, atty and juice type but normally in the 170 to 230 degree range. Ok, that is in my experience and is therefore subjective.

Careful working with pure nickel wire (NI200) as I have seen warnings that dry firing it (Pulsing it to glow) causes some Nickel to oxidize and this oxide can pose a health risk. Not to worry with normal use though.

I have some NI200 26AWG wire I bought to experiment with. Very soft wire and it has a very low resistance which as I am a medium Ohm and Watt vaper, not suited for my every day builds. 

Not sure if I have linked you to this yet but I found it highly useful on my TC journey: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/guide-to-fine-tuning-temp-control-vaping.t18206/

A bit of a read bit seriously worth it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Nickel (NI200) is in fact the original TC material. It has an impressive increase in resistance as it heats up, making it easy for the mod to measure this increase and work out the coils temperature. Not sure what you mean by the question on temp control range, usually mods allow you to set it between 100 to 300 degrees. Start at a low setting and go up in 10 degree increments until you find your sweet spot. This will differ on coil, atty and juice type but normally in the 170 to 230 degree range. Ok, that is in my experience and is therefore subjective.
> 
> Careful working with pure nickel wire (NI200) as I have seen warnings that dry firing it (Pulsing it to glow) causes some Nickel to oxidize and this oxide can pose a health risk. Not to worry with normal use though.
> 
> ...


Thanks, temp control range as in when you're in tc mode, my options goes from 100*C up to 315*C. Increment increases of 5*C.







Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (11/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks, temp control range as in when you're in tc mode, my options goes from 100*C up to 315*C. Increment increases of 5*C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just start low and push it up bit by bit until you get the vape you like. There is no right and wrong.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/18)

My bad. It's 0.14 ohms, six wraps of double wire strands.











Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My bad. It's 0.14 ohms, six wraps of double wire strands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very neat build! and how does she vape?

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Very neat build! and how does she vape?
> 
> Regards


Lol thanks. Not enough cotton so had to make another one... A bit of spitback and a lot of gurgling...

Going to try out the new coil now

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/18)

It's OK, gets pretty hot quickly and personally after testing this, I think I'll go back to wattage mode and use my 0.3 ohm notch coils instead...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (12/3/18)

Dam these forum members and their clapton coils. 

I guess that will be my next step - get an atty that supports dual claptons...

Been doing a lot of reading on Clapton coils and it's been a pretty interesting reading.

I truly want to try them...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/3/18)

So I finally heard back about the Battlestar.

Sadly, they found it faulty as indicated in my note when I returned it to their head office. I was offered a refund or a credit. I asked if they had an option for a replacement, not realising the Battlestars were out of stock.

I got a reply saying that he isn't sure how long I may have to wait for a replacement and then I decided it would be better to get credit as I've had my eye on the SMOANT Cylon for some time now.

So looks like I will be getting the Cylon after all. I just took a look at what was available in the SMOANT range - I saw the SMOANT Charon, it has a touch screen and a lot of nice features. You can even lock the screen. Naaaah. My cellphone gets dirty as it is and I've had some issues with touch screens not doing what I intended it to do (my one game on my cell) - not a big fan of it. 

I think I'll stick to the Cylon and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/18)

Sooooo while this Autumn special on Vapeking is going wild, I was doing some reading on RBA's and somehow I came across the SMOK Baby Beast TFV8. For some reason, this tank caught my eye and I really like the aesthetics of it. 

So can anyone advise me on what I should know about this? 

I'm still doing a bit of reading up on building coils so yeah it's gonna take a while to absorb all the knowledge that is out there for noobs like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (23/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sooooo while this Autumn special on Vapeking is going wild, I was doing some reading on RBA's and somehow I came across the SMOK Baby Beast TFV8. For some reason, this tank caught my eye and I really like the aesthetics of it.
> 
> So can anyone advise me on what I should know about this?
> 
> I'm still doing a bit of reading up on building coils so yeah it's gonna take a while to absorb all the knowledge that is out there for noobs like me.


My personal advice would be to go for a proper RTA, mainly to avoid frustration. The problem with most RBA heads for tanks is that the build deck is often very small and not very easy to work with. I have yet to see one that I would consider as "beginner friendly". I always think along the lines that an RTA was made to have custom builds from the start and this was taken into account in it's design, whereas a tank was made to take pre-made coils and the RBA head was made after the fact.

That being said I'm far from the most experienced bloke here and I'm speaking from personal experiences and opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (23/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sooooo while this Autumn special on Vapeking is going wild, I was doing some reading on RBA's and somehow I came across the SMOK Baby Beast TFV8. For some reason, this tank caught my eye and I really like the aesthetics of it.
> 
> So can anyone advise me on what I should know about this?
> 
> I'm still doing a bit of reading up on building coils so yeah it's gonna take a while to absorb all the knowledge that is out there for noobs like me.



I agree with @Anvil 

rather look at an RTA straight off the bat, building isn't as daunting as you may think @RainstormZA 

besides, plenty of help available here

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

Thanks, @Anvil and @vicTor.

Exactly what I was thinking... 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (23/3/18)

I started off with a Smok X8 and it wasnt even a week after I got a Pico and a Ammit 25. Since then I got 2 Kylin Minis. See if you can get a Kylin Mini. Its really easy to coil and wick and you never get any leaks. I also got me a tool kit so I can play around with coils. Started wrapping coils myself. I still have to play with the different wires. Need to do some reading, but havent had time. I just jump in and if it doesnt work then I go Google it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

Braki said:


> I started off with a Smok X8 and it wasnt even a week after I got a Pico and a Ammit 25. Since then I got 2 Kylin Minis. See if you can get a Kylin Mini. Its really easy to coil and wick and you never get any leaks. I also got me a tool kit so I can play around with coils. Started wrapping coils myself. I still have to play with the different wires. Need to do some reading, but havent had time. I just jump in and if it doesnt work then I go Google it


Thanks, @Braki. I already have a eleaf Melo III 2ml and iJust S tank 4ml. I build the EC with 0.3 ohm notch coils and UD cotton.

I'm looking into trying clapton coils so yeah. Just something different from the above two...

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> , building isn't as daunting as you may think @RainstormZA



I love challenges - I used to build computers for a living. 

My parents always try to buy me diy stuff for my birthday or Christmas - assembled a pc table from scratch many years ago. I also did a lot of woodwork and wood turning in my late teens. 

So building coils will come easy for me as I have a whole box of tools to use.

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

@Braki: Damn, I should have seen this. 

It looks great and supports dual coils. But my only issue with that it comes in 2ml capacity and I need a bigger tank. 







https://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-oppo-rta-vape-king.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (23/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Braki: Damn, I should have seen this.
> 
> It looks great and supports dual coils. But my only issue with that it comes in 2ml capacity and I need a bigger tank.
> 
> ...


That is a nice tank. Will maybe put on my wishlist. If you do get one let me know how it goes. 2ml is a bit low, but I like the smaller tanks if I want to test juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

Braki said:


> I like the smaller tanks if I want to test juice.



Yeah that's true. 

I'm torn between getting it or not. Hahahahahaha. This is exactly what I want but a bigger juice capacity.


Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sooooo while this Autumn special on Vapeking is going wild, I was doing some reading on RBA's and somehow I came across the SMOK Baby Beast TFV8. For some reason, this tank caught my eye and I really like the aesthetics of it.
> 
> So can anyone advise me on what I should know about this?
> 
> I'm still doing a bit of reading up on building coils so yeah it's gonna take a while to absorb all the knowledge that is out there for noobs like me.


Look the Smok RTAs are excellent. BUT the coils are damn expensive, not to mention that 2 out of 5 are duds. As the other guys have commented, go for a RTA.
My personal experience, is go for a Wotofo RTA, they are just so easy to build and wick on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Look the Smok RTAs are excellent. BUT the coils are damn expensive, not to mention that 2 out of 5 are duds. As the other guys have commented, go for a RTA.
> My personal experience, is go for a Wotofo RTA, they are just so easy to build and wick on



Thanks @SmokeyJoe. Yeah I've noticed the price of the coils but that isn't going to stop me from building my own - I started with the iJust S, then the Pico and now I've ordered the Smoant Cylon after my faulty Battlestar was returned.

Speaking of Wotofo, I was just looking at it and liking the look very much. I can see there's lots of good RTA's out there so decided not to get the Oppo (sorry @Braki - this one had a review about leaking tanks, no thanks) and continue to do some more research before I decide on one. I've already ordered a sh!tload of 0.3 ohm notch coils and UD cotton for my EC coil building. I'll be honest with you, it's far much cheaper to build my own coils and actually, I enjoy the challenge too. I'm the kind of person that likes to keep my hands busy and I've noticed I'm getting bored with the "too easy" coil building with the notch coils. I need something different.

So far in favour of RTA's, the Ammit 25 and Wotofo is winning me over. I've been eyeing a few OBS RTA's as well.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @SmokeyJoe.  Yeah I've noticed the price of the coils but that isn't going to stop me from building my own - I started with the iJust S, then the Pico and now I've ordered the Smoant Cylon after my faulty Battlestar was returned.
> 
> Speaking of Wotofo, I was just looking at it and liking the look very much. I can see there's lots of good RTA's out there so decided not to get the Oppo (sorry @Braki - this one had a review about leaking tanks, no thanks) and continue to do some more research before I decide on one. I've already ordered a sh!tload of 0.3 ohm notch coils and UD cotton for my EC coil building. I'll be honest with you, it's far much cheaper to build my own coils and actually, I enjoy the challenge too. I'm the kind of person that likes to keep my hands busy and I've noticed I'm getting bored with the "too easy" coil building with the notch coils. I need something different.
> 
> So far in favour of RTA's, the Ammit 25 and Wotofo is winning me over. I've been eyeing a few OBS RTA's as well.



Just to throw a spanner in the works ... wotofo serpent rdta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works ... wotofo serpent rdta


Hahahahahaha cheeky git

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

Ok lets see here:


----------



## Braki (23/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So far in favour of RTA's, the Ammit 25 and Wotofo is winning me over. I've been eyeing a few OBS RTA's as well.


Just get the wicking right on the Ammit 25. They tend to leak when the wicking isnt done correctly. After my 4th try I got it right and no more leaks. Just watch the videos. They explain it nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (23/3/18)

check out the Geekvape Zeus

single coil, no leaking, awesome flavour, tricky at first to build but get it quickly, thirsty though !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/3/18)

vicTor said:


> check out the Geekvape Zeus
> 
> single coil, no leaking, awesome flavour, tricky at first to build but get it quickly, thirsty though !


Now that is a sweet rta! 

Looks like a very popular rta - most online stores are out of stock... I'll save up and wait for it to become available...

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (24/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now that is a sweet rta!
> 
> Looks like a very popular rta - most online stores are out of stock... I'll save up and wait for it to become available...
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


I don't buy more than 1 of anything because I like to try new things and vary my routines. The only thing I have 2 of is the Zeus. In my opinion it's just brilliant. Gives a nice dense vape for a single coil and with a nichrome at low watts your batteries will last ages as well. Being leak-proof is the cherry on top. Definitely recommended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

So I got my stuff

























































Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Humbolt (27/3/18)

Sweet! Would really like to hear your impressions on the Cyclon as I am thinking of getting one myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (27/3/18)

That Cylon really does look awesome. Let us know what it's like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

The nice thing about the Cylon is that if you use 40W, it will not go over it in VW mode, which I think keeps the temperature constant (not up or down). I guess I"ll get used to it...

I'll have to admit - this enables me to have custom build coils when I get the Zeus RTA eventually. In TC mode, it supports Nickel, Titanium, Stainless Steel, TCR, and TCR Curve.

VW Mode has Min, Norm, Max and VW Curve. 

Settings have Brightness, Time, Display, Timeout, Screensaver and Factory reset, which is pretty cool for a mod. 

The wallpapers suck. I personally prefer a really dark background, even my computer has a solid black background. Or a night sky with stars, galaxies and the moon. 

Overall, I give it a 9/10 for vaping experience and 8/10 for aesthetics... A little heavy but once you get used to it, you'll forget about it eventually. Just like I did with the Battlestar. 

At least I can taste the ice in my strawberry cream and I no longer have a "burnt" taste because the pico can't process it as well as the battlestar / cylon can. Has to be something to do with an higher wattage mod (where the pico is only 75w) and the Cylon is 218w, not forgetting to mention using two batteries at the same time.

edit: Wattage mode is the same as Vw mode. Gives you more control options

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Battery wraps were as easy as a pie!!!! Didn't need tutorials either. 

I just used an hairdryer (someone advised earlier in the thread) and it was as easy as eating a pie...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (27/3/18)

Thank you @RainstormZA .
I don't understand though, you say no wattage mode but then you mention it has VW - which I assume is variable wattage mode? The mod is also a 218W mod, so that tells me it has to have a wattage mode? Or am I missing something?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (27/3/18)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't VW (variable wattage) the same as a straight wattage mode? The watts won't vary on their own, so the mod will hold whatever wattage you set regardless of coil/temp/voltage etc. Which also means the temp will vary based on the watts you set, the mod won't attempt to hold it. The min/norm/max should be a sort of "hit strength" (like the "punch" feature on a DNA board) that will give an initial boost of watts to bring the coil up to temp so it will essentially produce vapor quicker. So the "max" setting will boost the wattage initially quite a bit before it settles at your set wattage, so the coil heats up very quickly, while the "min" setting will let the coil heat up on it's own at the wattage set.

This is how I understand it anyway. I could be a massive chop so someone jump in if I'm talking rubbish again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sweet! Would really like to hear your impressions on the Cyclon as I am thinking of getting one myself.


Nice, I've not seen a mod that monitors both batteries and tells you which is low. 






Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

@Humbolt and @Anvil, now you make sense.

My pico and Battlestar show wattage, not vw so kinda thought the two were different... That was my impression.

I'm on vw max setting

Thanks for clearing that up.

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (27/3/18)

How does the mod feel in hand? It looks kind of bulky and heavy. Is it pocketable at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> How does the mod feel in hand? It looks kind of bulky and heavy. Is it pocketable at all?



I'll give you a fair verdict - it's heavier with the batteries in. Lighter without. I just put it into my pocket and I do have big pockets so I can't really make a proper verdict as everyone's pockets are different sizes. 

It's not that heavy to hold but might be heavy for a pocket. Unless you wear jeans, then it should be fine - I used to slip the battlestar at the back of my jeans pocket. 

As for "feel" overall, the skin is actually quite comfortable to the touch and to my surprise, it doesn't really get that hot in Norm Mode. Max Mode does get hot so I changed the setting. 

Ok it's lighter than a bottle of 750ml Bonaqua still water, if that helps you get an idea of how heavy it is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I'll give you a fair verdict - it's heavier with the batteries in. Lighter without. I just put it into my pocket and I do have big pockets so I can't really make a proper verdict as everyone's pockets are different sizes.
> 
> It's not that heavy to hold but might be heavy for a pocket. Unless you wear jeans, then it should be fine - I used to slip the battlestar at the back of my jeans pocket.
> 
> ...


LOL thank you, that definitely helps! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Another shot of the Cylon 






Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice, I've not seen a mod that monitors both batteries and tells you which is low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, @RainstormZA , a bit worried about the mismatched batteries. Havea look here please:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/importance-of-married-batteries.t48486/

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi, @RainstormZA , a bit worried about the mismatched batteries. Havea look here please:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/importance-of-married-batteries.t48486/
> 
> Regards



The link is broken (EDIT: eish, Tapatalk is full of rubbish)... Checking it out on my PC now.

They are the same make, 18650 batteries. Just one isn't fully charged... I just ran it out and it tells me to check my power. This mod needs two batteries to run.

My Battlestar ran fine on both...

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> The link is broken (EDIT: eish, Tapatalk is full of rubbish)... Checking it out on my PC now.
> 
> They are the same make, 18650 batteries. Just one isn't fully charged... I just ran it out and it tells me to check my power. This mod needs two batteries to run.
> 
> ...


Do you have an external charger @RainstormZA ?

A few of my dual battery mods read like this, they indicate one battery is discharging a lot faster than the other. But when I put them into my charger they both read the same voltage, so they are discharging equally. In the unlikely event that the mod is discharging one battery faster than the other that is a problem as it's putting more load on one than the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (27/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Do you have an external charger @RainstormZA ?
> 
> A few of my dual battery mods read like this, they indicate one battery is discharging a lot faster than the other. But when I put them into my charger they both read the same voltage, so they are discharging equally. In the unlikely event that the mod is discharging one battery faster than the other that is a problem as it's putting more load on one than the other.


I have the exact same experience, my minikin kodama (dual 18650) and my geekvape blade (dual 21700) both indicate different discharges and battery levels, but my charger reads them within a few % of each other. I don't take too much note of what the mods say, I rather trust the charger. I will however always recommend using an external charger to keep battery sets married, because although the mod might say it can do "balanced charging" it will never balance charge as accurately as an external charger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Do you have an external charger @RainstormZA ?
> 
> A few of my dual battery mods read like this, they indicate one battery is discharging a lot faster than the other. But when I put them into my charger they both read the same voltage, so they are discharging equally. In the unlikely event that the mod is discharging one battery faster than the other that is a problem as it's putting more load on one than the other.


Actually I was using the battery in the pico before I put both of them in the Cylon

I will do a proper full charge tonight before I go to bed so that both are equally charged


Yes I have an external charger for two batteries. But no voltage reader on it...

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Ok I decided to charge the batteries for 2 hours at the same time.

Discharging at the same time. Hoping these are OK now.

Will give more feedback tomorrow

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## RainstormZA (28/3/18)

I am getting even battery discharge from both sides so I think it's all good...







Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> LOL thank you, that definitely helps! Much appreciated



Ok wait, why didn't I think of this?

With batteries 



Without batteries

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (29/3/18)

Clever! Thank you @RainstormZA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Now that I've received my prize goodies from Vapeking, I have an excuse to find an RTA to go with my new Asvape Gabriel mod...




So many juices. Omg the peach cobbler tastes so good!!!




There's 3 that I dislike so I will give it away to whoever wants it - it has banana in and I can't stand banana at all.




I'm still on the hunt for a Geekvape Zeus, preferably a 2nd hand one as I can't justify paying so much for one at this stage and I don't work as I am still looking for work - I do get odd jobs there and then.

The other flavours are going on the back burner for emergency use when I run out of diy juice. Took some getting used to peach cobbler as I'm a DL Vaper and have always used juice made for DL atties...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

I polished the wood on the Gabriel and it's looking good. Life breathed back into it.






Decided to take it for a test run. 

Oh my!!! It's real nice and quite light for a wood mod. Vaping at 40w gives a nice smooth draw and lots of clouds.






A pretty simple mod that is lightweight and easy to use.






Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/4/18)

Sweet! I'll take the banana off your hands if i can?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/4/18)

Zeus for the win !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sweet! I'll take the banana off your hands if i can?



Pm me your details - I will send through Postnet. One is actually cherry something, the other two have banana in. Just smelling them made me feel ill. I much rather give it away than throw them away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/4/18)

Thank you, much appreciated.
PM sent.

PS: After your review of the Cyclon, I went and got myself one too over the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pm me your details - I will send through Postnet. One is actually cherry something, the other two have banana in. Just smelling them made me feel ill. I much rather give it away than throw them away.





Humbolt said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> PM sent.
> 
> PS: After your review of the Cyclon, I went and got myself one too over the weekend


Awesome stuff! I really like the Cylon, it has more power than my previous mods and I'm enjoying it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (5/4/18)

It feels really good in my hand and just looks so sexy. I went with the Tarnish version, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> It feels really good in my hand and just looks so sexy. I went with the Tarnish version, though.


I only had one colour option and it's black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Now that the juice tasting test is concluded, I am giving 7 away. @Humbolt is taking the banana flavoured ones, I'm PIFing some to someone who needs it along with a Melo III atomizer tank. 

Then I'm adding 4 samplers as well to pass it along. If anyone wants a 10ml sampler, feel free to collect from Humbolt.

Oh and to add, these juices are way too strong for me - diluting with vg/pg helps as well as adding nicotine to the "watered down" versions does make a big difference.

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (6/4/18)

I have noticed that commercial juices do tend to be overpowering in most cases. I reason that it is done on purpose so the juice can be good even on the worst commercisl coil setups. No complaints here as diluting them does give me more bang for my buck.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

Raindance said:


> I have noticed that commercial juices do tend to be overpowering in most cases. I reason that it is done on purpose so the juice can be good even on the worst commercisl coil setups. No complaints here as diluting them does give me more bang for my buck.
> 
> Regards


Agreed on the more bang for buck when diluting... Managed to get a double dose for one bottle... I still prefer my peppermint crisp over all of the juices lol

The only places that sold perfect ejuice was Vapeking's own brandline and VAP3 from Vape Africa

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

My goodies have arrived!

More mint, orange and mango!




Plus extra bottles...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

hi, did you ever share your peppermint crisp recipe somewhere ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, did you ever share your peppermint crisp recipe somewhere ?



No I haven't , trying to fine tune it as the last batch mellowed out too much.

Will post it as soon as I get it right. Still not enough chocolate, it seems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Ok I think I have nailed it. Adding chocolate in increments isn't funny - counting drops until I reached my goal haha

I've decided to call it Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone as there is an actual Peppermint Crisp Chocolate bar on the market.




*Edit: went back to my original recipe 

10ml CAP Cool mint 
10ml CAP Sweet Cream
5ml CAP Double Chocolate

500ml vg/pg.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I think I have nailed it. Adding chocolate in increments isn't funny - counting drops until I reached my goal haha
> 
> I've decided to call it Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone as there is an actual Peppermint Crisp Chocolate bar on the market.
> 
> View attachment 128568



awesome, thanks, you say its good ?

i love peppermint crisps, the actual chocolates


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

vicTor said:


> awesome, thanks, you say its good ?
> 
> i love peppermint crisps, the actual chocolates



I'm still not 100% sure. I've kinda lost my sense of smell so will try again later or tomorrow.

I think the mint may be a bit strong now but after steeping, it will mellow out.


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Also it's the reason why I made it - it was actually too easy.

Peppermint crisp choc bars are one of my favourite mint chocolates

Oh BTW @Raindance suggested koolada but I only had black ice so tried that and you get something like a mint choc ice cream taste

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I think I have nailed it. Adding chocolate in increments isn't funny - counting drops until I reached my goal haha
> 
> I've decided to call it Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone as there is an actual Peppermint Crisp Chocolate bar on the market.
> 
> View attachment 128568


Ime borrowing a screen shot hehehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I'm still not 100% sure. I've kinda lost my sense of smell so will try again later or tomorrow.
> 
> I think the mint may be a bit strong now but after steeping, it will mellow out.



you make 500ml at a time ?


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Hahahahahaha @Cor. Steal away lol

I just made an infusion of orange juice, sweet Mango, sweet cream and black ice. Kinda reminds me of those orange ice lollies by Ola or Dairymaid. Man, that stuff was deliciously sweet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

vicTor said:


> you make 500ml at a time ?


Yup, funnily it lasts me a month lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yup, funnily it lasts me a month lol



got to try this, thanks !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

So I got around to sorting my juices out from the comp.



My vape station items are growing lol




Don't mind the herbs and spices - making a gluten free fried chicken coating for Wednesday night as I'm making a huge birthday dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/4/18)

Was just going to ask what Robertson is doing there before reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

Having sorted my juices out, I've been vaping some of them. 

I got to say wow to the Lemon Cream - once I "watered" it down, it was so awesome. It's on the very sweet side but soooo yummy. I also tried the Fruity Cereal Treat too - DELICIOUS!!! Reminds me of Rice Krispies with delicious treats in it. Also on the sweet side too. The White Peach Cobbler is also divine too. 

I think I'm going to put my DIY juices on the back burner as these taste too good. LOL. 

Somehow with my DIY orange/mango/cream/black ice, the mango is overpowering even though the ratio is more orange to the mango. Should I get more orange or do I need to add something to improve it? The mango is far too sweet for my liking, even though I used 5ml mango to the 10ml Orange. I need to temper the mango down and make the orange come out more. Any tips?


----------



## vicTor (18/4/18)

hi

happy birthday

have a good one !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hi
> 
> happy birthday
> 
> have a good one !



Hah. Thanks @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Happy happy birthday @RainstormZA - so we share a special day - today is my first vapeaversary. 

Wishing you a great one!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Happy happy birthday @RainstormZA - so we share a special day - today is my first vapeaversary.
> 
> Wishing you a great one!!!
> 
> ...



Wow, well done to you too. Thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/4/18)

Happy B-day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/4/18)

Happy birthday claire

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Thank you for the birthday wishes.

Ended off with a nice dinner of gluten free fried chicken, chips and salad for 13 people that I cooked for. I was surprised with two lovely gifts - a really nice soft winter jacket with handcream, body cream and shower gel.

Spend my afternoon taking glass panes off a window frame as it needs sanding down and my mom wants a vintage look. I enjoyed being busy with that and have good ideas for it. @Hooked will be interested to see the result when I'm done with it.


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

Oooohhhhhhh I thought Rainstorm's Vape Diary was another Rainstorm, not you @RainstormZA!! I've never looked at it because whew there's so much to read on the forum one could spend all day and night here. However, I'll follow your thread from now on!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Good point, @Hooked . I'll go fix the title now lol


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So I got around to sorting my juices out from the comp.
> View attachment 129276
> 
> 
> ...



Love the spices and juice altogether! Hope you didn't get them mixed up when you cooked your dinner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I polished the wood on the Gabriel and it's looking good. Life breathed back into it.
> 
> It looks stunning!!!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Love the spices and juice altogether! Hope you didn't get them mixed up when you cooked your dinner



Haha luckily I cooked everything upstairs - 4 packets of oven chips drizzled with coconut oil, shaked down some garlic and rosemary spice on.

The chicken fried stuff, I made from 4 cups of cornflour, rosemary, thyme, sage, origanum, Portuguese chicken spice, ina paarman chicken spice, garlic, pepper, braai spice, and veggie spice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha luckily I cooked everything upstairs - 4 packets of oven chips drizzled with coconut oil, shaked down some garlic and rosemary spice on.
> 
> The chicken fried stuff, I made from 4 cups of cornflour, rosemary, thyme, sage, origanum, Portuguese chicken spice, ina paarman chicken spice, garlic, pepper, braai spice, and veggie spice.



WOW! Must have been delicious!!!


----------



## Strontium (19/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sooooo while this Autumn special on Vapeking is going wild, I was doing some reading on RBA's and somehow I came across the SMOK Baby Beast TFV8. For some reason, this tank caught my eye and I really like the aesthetics of it.
> 
> So can anyone advise me on what I should know about this?
> 
> I'm still doing a bit of reading up on building coils so yeah it's gonna take a while to absorb all the knowledge that is out there for noobs like me.



It's a sonofabitch to build on and it shorts out if screwed in all the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Hooked said:


> WOW! Must have been delicious!!!



Yes it was! There was no chicken left - I cut up 3 whole chickens. Lol. It was really worth it though.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Strontium said:


> It's a sonofabitch to build on and it shorts out if screwed in all the way.



Lol yeah I noticed that with my iJust S tank on my Asvape Gabriel - a tiny gap between the heatsink and the top of the mod. I was too scared to screw it all the way in case I damaged something.


----------



## Cornelius (19/4/18)

Hi @RainstormZA , have you ever managed to get another atomiser? Or are you still using the iJust Tank?


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi @RainstormZA , have you ever managed to get another atomiser? Or are you still using the iJust Tank?



Waiting for my Zeus Dual RTA to be shipped to SA, in courtesy of @Moerse Rooikat doing a group buy. Coils coming into the next group buy end of this month.

I had the Melo III but didn't like it and gave it away to a person in need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Waiting for my Zeus Dual RTA to be shipped to SA, in courtesy of @Moerse Rooikat doing a group buy. Coils coming into the next group buy end of this month.
> 
> I had the Melo III but didn't like it and gave it away to a person in need.


will send you a small peace of the wire just to see if you like it. waiting for mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (19/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Waiting for my Zeus Dual RTA to be shipped to SA, in courtesy of @Moerse Rooikat doing a group buy. Coils coming into the next group buy end of this month.
> 
> I had the Melo III but didn't like it and gave it away to a person in need.


I have a Uwell Crown 3 and a Proto RTA you are welcome to if you want. Let me know and I will send it to you next week.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> will send you a small peace of the wire just to see if you like it. waiting for mine



Oh that is so kind of you. Yes I'd like a sample piece to try. I have another question for you, @Moerse Rooikat. Can this wire be dry burned before wicking?

@Cornelius that's very kind of you but rather give it to someone who really needs it.

On another note, I'm starting to notice something - when switching flavours, I lose taste for a bit before it comes back. What could be causing it?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh that is so kind of you. Yes I'd like a sample piece to try. I have another question for you, @Moerse Rooikat. Can this wire be dry burned before wicking?
> 
> @Strontium that's very kind of you but rather give it to someone who really needs it.
> 
> On another note, I'm starting to notice something - when switching flavours, I lose taste for a bit before it comes back. What could be causing it?


yes all have to be. must even space coils. and the previous flavor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/4/18)

Happy belated Birthday @RainstormZA , glad to see you had a wonderful time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Starting to think this may be a dud notch coil.. I think I'll wrap a new coil and see if it's not better then


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Belated happy birthday @RainstormZA


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar thank you.

May have been a dud coil as it was reading at 0.26. Now I'm getting 0.35 with a new one


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar thank you.
> 
> May have been a dud coil as it was reading at 0.26. Now I'm getting 0.35 with a new one



It's helping a lot now. More flavour and more clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/18)

Just for @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/4/18)

Boom baby!

I just purchased four sets of coils from @smilelykumeenit and my new Zeus Dual RTA is on its way from China in courtesy of @Moerse Rooikat doing a group buy.

I need to start organising myself some wicking cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (27/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Boom baby!
> 
> I just purchased four sets of coils from @smilelykumeenit and my new Zeus Dual RTA is on its way from China in courtesy of @Moerse Rooikat doing a group buy.
> 
> I need to start organising myself some wicking cotton.


I always swore by Streaky Cotton, until I tried Cotton Bacon Prime (not CBv2). That stuff wicks like crazy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I always swore by Streaky Cotton, until I tried Cotton Bacon Prime (not CBv2). That stuff wicks like crazy.



Interesting, thanks for sharing that tip with me @aktorsyl. However, PW streaky cotton is R79 and 10ml concentrates are R14 to R29 from Flavourworld at the moment.


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

Did some stuff in the workshop today




No this isn't an outdated vaping device. In the progress of making a bedside lamp. Still needs a few things which I can only get this week

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (29/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Did some stuff in the workshop today
> 
> View attachment 130583
> 
> ...



sheeesh, handy woman !

nice one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

vicTor said:


> sheeesh, handy woman !
> 
> nice one


Haha thanks. It's a steampunk type. Need to find a ballgate valve with a small red handle.

Game has these large globes that I want for the lamp and I probably will get the rest from there too.



I'm still not entirely sure if big globes will work with the lamp stand. So I will take it with me and check against it.

These were what gave me inspiration

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha thanks. It's a steampunk type. Need to find a ballgate valve with a small red handle.
> 
> Game has these large globes that I want for the lamp and I probably will get the rest from there too.
> 
> ...



i see a business opportunity, Joburg snots will love this kinda stuff

again, good job, thanks for sharing, dont forget to send pics of the final product, please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Did some stuff in the workshop today
> 
> View attachment 130583
> 
> ...



Wow, @RainstormZA , this looks like a long drip tip for two people to vape at the same time
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

Silver said:


> Wow, @RainstormZA , this looks like a long drip tip for two people to vape at the same time
> Hehe



Hahaha give this one a try

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/4/18)

WOW @RainstormZA I can't believe you do all that stuff yourself! I find just replacing an ordinary globe a challenge! You're amazing, woman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

Hooked said:


> WOW @RainstormZA I can't believe you do all that stuff yourself! I find just replacing an ordinary globe a challenge! You're amazing, woman!



Actually I had a lil help from dad on bonding the joints. I've never used a blowtorch before and it made me very nervous. Hahahahahaha.

Blowtorch heats up the ends, with flux and then bonded with soldering wire while it's still steaming hot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Actually I had a lil help from dad on bonding the joints. I've never used a blowtorch before and it made me very nervous. Hahahahahaha.
> 
> Blowtorch heats up the ends, with flux and then bonded with soldering wire while it's still steaming hot.


I was about to ask u the same question.my wife should learn from u

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

@RainstormZA here's something to add to your DIY arsenal. You could even help your neighbours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA here's something to add to your DIY arsenal. You could even help your neighbours!
> 
> 
> View attachment 130632



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's classic. 

That will work in my case as my dad locks the rifle away and they expect me to protect myself while they go away for weeks or months on my own. I made a big fuss over safety because I can't hear. Now they bring in trusted people to help me watch the farm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's classic.
> 
> That will work in my case as my dad locks the rifle away and they expect me to protect myself while they go away for weeks or months on my own. I made a big fuss over safety because I can't hear. Now they bring in trusted people to help me watch the farm.



@RainstormZA You can't hear? If you don't mind my asking, are you completely deaf?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA You can't hear? If you don't mind my asking, are you completely deaf?



Yes, born deaf. Without my hearing aid, I can't hear anything. I'm used to people asking questions so I don't really mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes, born deaf. Without my hearing aid, I can't hear anything. I'm used to people asking questions so I don't really mind.



Whew! It must be a boon though - if people are talking utter BS you can just remove your hearing aid! Seriously though, how fortunate that we have Internet. Without the written word life must be quite difficult for someone who is deaf.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Whew! It must be a boon though - if people are talking utter BS you can just remove your hearing aid! Seriously though, how fortunate that we have Internet. Without the written word life must be quite difficult for someone who is deaf.



Yes! My written English is better than my spoken English. I have not been wearing my hearing aid for about two years because of the dogs barking. Now that we only have cammy, she doesnt bark for nothing.

To be honest, it's way more peaceful not having to hear anything at all. Lol.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/18)

Small progress on the steampunk lamp

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes! My written English is better than my spoken English. I have not been wearing my hearing aid for about two years because of the dogs barking. Now that we only have cammy, she doesnt bark for nothing.
> 
> To be honest, it's way more peaceful not having to hear anything at all. Lol.



Yes, I would think that the written word would be much easier for you. 

I can't stand noise of any kind, but particularly dogs' barking - even my own - especially my own!! It just does something to me and I lose it completely. One of my dogs goes into a frenzy of barking when someone comes onto the property e.g. workmen. There have been times when I've put earplugs in just to keep me sane!! And over the 3 years that I've lived here I've had a few renovations done. What I do now is to book the dogs into Pet-i-Ket for as long as I think the building is going to take. It's a fantastic place for either day-care or boarding. The dogs aren't kept in cages etc. During the day they have big fenced in play areas with sand and bridges and tyres and toys - and they run around and have a ball! At night they're all herded into a big barn, where they have blankies on the floor and blankies in the middle of old tyres. My dogs love going there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/18)

Hahahahahaha @Hooked I can imagine Doggy Day Care there. Sounds really awesome.

More pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (1/5/18)

Looking good @RainstormZA, can't wait to see the finished product. Don't mistake the solder for some coil wire there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/18)

Hahaha @Bulldog. I really need some copper wires to add coils to the lamp.

And maybe wrap some around the pipe too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (1/5/18)

If you really were bored you could add "spider webs" in copper. 

E.g.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Woot! Woot!

Thank you @smilelykumeenit for my coils!

They are so exquisite and beautiful. Very tiny too. This is a real coil master that makes them to perfection...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha @Bulldog. I really need some copper wires to add coils to the lamp.
> 
> And maybe wrap some around the pipe too


Strip the insulation off some old power cables. Also an old transformer can give u loads of copper wire if u are able to break one open. U can also get copper wires from an old fan motor or blender.
Coil winding wire used in motors are not actually copper but they have a insulating paint on them that makes them looks like copper.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Woot! Woot!
> 
> Thank you @smilelykumeenit for my coils!
> 
> ...


It's soooo beautiful that if I ever buy one I will never use them. I will just save them for a special occasion which will never come.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It's soooo beautiful that if I ever buy one I will never use them. I will just save them for a special occasion which will never come.



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha I was going to say the same thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Strip the insulation off some old power cables. Also an old transformer can give u loads of copper wire if u are able to break one open. U can also get copper wires from an old fan motor or blender.
> Coil winding wire used in motors are not actually copper but they have a insulating paint on them that makes them looks like copper.



Now thats an idea. My dad has loads of cables, I might be able to find some solid wires in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now thats an idea. My dad has loads of cables, I might be able to find some solid wires in there.



I found solid thick wire!!!! Plenty more where it came from...

Now when I need my craft knife, I can't find the damn thing... It has a way of hiding somewhere from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I found solid thick wire!!!! Plenty more where it came from...
> 
> Now when I need my craft knife, I can't find the damn thing... It has a way of hiding somewhere from me.


I know just how you feel. Mine hid from me so had to buy another. Must say, the new one is far better than the lost one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

A bit of a progress today after finding copper wire.










Everything else will come next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> A bit of a progress today after finding copper wire.
> 
> View attachment 130835
> 
> ...


Wondering what the ohmage is on that coil, and if my shirt with the simply Cannoli spilled on it would fit, thing 15 amps of 220 volts should produce quite a throat hit. Just joking, what you are producing are very unique items of exceptional beauty, please keep on sharing with us. Can't wait to see what's next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wondering what the ohmage is on that coil, and if my shirt with the simply Cannoli spilled on it would fit, thing 15 amps of 220 volts should produce quite a throat hit. Just joking, what you are producing are very unique items of exceptional beauty, please keep on sharing with us. Can't wait to see what's next.



Lol at ohmage. I can measure it in a bit and give you the readings. 

Thanks, man. I'm thinking about doing more - I want to leave a legacy for my brother's kids, specially my 5 year old nephew as I won't be seeing him for a long time when I leave for the UK. Apparently I've heard that I'm his favourite aunt, overhearing him and his French gran talking about me over Christmas when I was there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Lol @Room Fogger


----------



## Raindance (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @Room Fogger
> 
> View attachment 130844
> 
> ...


Did not expect these readings from this gauge copper wire. Could be the due to induction as a result of the coil shape?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @Room Fogger
> 
> View attachment 130844
> 
> ...


Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Did not expect these readings from this gauge copper wire. Could be the due to induction as a result of the coil shape?
> 
> Regards


Maybe. I wasn't expecting any reading and was surprised.

If you look at the science behind it, kinda why they used copper for tesla coiling in electrical stuff like lamps and house wiring. This was the house wiring I used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/18)

More progress on the led light. Man, I love DIY!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> More progress on the led light. Man, I love DIY!
> 
> View attachment 130973
> 
> ...


Wow, this is really coming along nicely!! Can I put my order in yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/18)

More coils!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/18)

Looking good! For a heavy steampunk look you can even put these on the pipe joins on the vertical and horizontal pipes:
https://www.builders.co.za/Plumbing/Copper-Pipes-&-Fittings/Compression-Fittings/Saffer-15mm-Copper-to-Copper-Slip-Coupler-Compression-Fitting/p/000000000000286963?gclid=Cj0KCQjwibDXBRCyARIsAFHp4fpeparrodWcJPWs83ysOlh7kukUeIslxyWQOPuCSIZxo-9ZrbyJ5F4aAujTEALw_wcB
(well, not that size, but you know what I mean)
Since you don't need them to actually "join" the pipe but more for aesthetics, you can even grind them in half (lengthwise) and glue/epoxy them on from either side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Looking good! For a heavy steampunk look you can even put these on the pipe joins on the vertical and horizontal pipes:
> https://www.builders.co.za/Plumbing/Copper-Pipes-&-Fittings/Compression-Fittings/Saffer-15mm-Copper-to-Copper-Slip-Coupler-Compression-Fitting/p/000000000000286963?gclid=Cj0KCQjwibDXBRCyARIsAFHp4fpeparrodWcJPWs83ysOlh7kukUeIslxyWQOPuCSIZxo-9ZrbyJ5F4aAujTEALw_wcB
> (well, not that size, but you know what I mean)
> Since you don't need them to actually "join" the pipe but more for aesthetics, you can even grind them in half (lengthwise) and glue/epoxy them on from either side.



Maybe on my next one. Gonna make a small one for my nephew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

Ba-da-boom!













Going to swap out the silver topaz for this orange carnelian stone as the whiteness doesn't matchy match very well with the lights and copper theme.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

Ok that's sorted - swapped the silver topaz for the carnelian

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok that's sorted - swapped the silver topaz for the carnelian
> 
> View attachment 131286
> 
> ...


Wow, real work of art. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok that's sorted - swapped the silver topaz for the carnelian
> 
> View attachment 131286
> 
> ...


Now that Looks Awesome !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

Thanks guys. I'm real pleased with it. Only one issue. Trying to find out why the led chip has stopped working - may be a loose connection so going to test with another chip and heatsink as I've had some trouble keeping the chip soldered to the heatsink but one end comes loose at a slight bump. Other option is to use flux and I can only do it in the morning .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks guys. I'm real pleased with it. Only one issue. Trying to find out why the led chip has stopped working - may be a loose connection so going to test with another chip and heatsink as I've had some trouble keeping the chip soldered to the heatsink but one end comes loose at a slight bump. Other option is to use flux and I can only do it in the morning .



That's fixed. Swapped out with a more sturdy one and it's working now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Yes! Yes! Yes! 

Hell....

Yes!







@Moerse Rooikat @vicTor @Rafique

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> Hell....
> 
> ...


about time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> Hell....
> 
> ...



Please tell us what its like once youve had a chance @RainstormZA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Ok let's see what I did here..

@smilelykumeenit 2 fused claptons





















My verdict?

50% less hot than my iJust S tank. Must be because the coils measure at 0.2 where my iJust is 0.3 to 0.39.

Flavour is really awesome .

Will I buy another Zeus Dual RTA ? Hell yes!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

The only dislike were the drip tips - I'm using a resin made tip from @BumbleBee.

The airflow adjuster is awesome - too much flow for me so turned it halfway and that's better...

Edit: getting quite a bit of spitback so adjust airflow again to fully open. No spitback. Weird...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> The only dislike were the drip tips - I'm using a resin made tip from @BumbleBee.
> 
> The airflow adjuster is awesome - too much flow for me so turned it halfway and that's better...
> 
> Edit: getting quite a bit of spitback so adjust airflow again to fully open. No spitback. Weird...


I saw you wick seems a bit thin or loose in the coils. That may be the reason for the spitback.

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I saw you wick seems a bit thin or loose in the coils. That may be the reason for the spitback.
> 
> Regards



So far, nothing since opening the airflow. At first I tried thicker and it wouldn't slide in easily so I had to use smaller pieces instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok let's see what I did here..
> 
> @smilelykumeenit 2 fused claptons
> 
> ...



Finally, this is one tank that will stay in my arsenal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Custom drip tip from @BumbleBee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So far, nothing since opening the airflow. At first I tried thicker and it wouldn't slide in easily so I had to use smaller pieces instead


If the airflow is a bit much to your liking and the spitback returns, just wick a bit thicker. There is a train of thought that one must wick as tight as possible. My rule of thumb is to have it just tight enough to not deform the coils when inserting. The do move a bit but do not bend out of shape.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Rafique said:


> Finally, this is one tank that will stay in my arsenal



Heck yes! I need another one now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> Hell....
> 
> ...



enjoy !!
let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

On my Asvape Gabriel

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok let's see what I did here..
> 
> @smilelykumeenit 2 fused claptons
> 
> ...



nice! i suggest moving the coils higher up, to allow more air to flow under the coil.

and try increasing the wattage a bit when you get spitting; this is juice pooling vs vaporising and just needs some help haha

@Raindance the cotton jamming is often, but not always the case  cotton bacon prime and kendo swell ridiculously, and an easily-threadable piece of these will swell to your tight as possible specs. CBV2 is good on a tight thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> nice! i suggest moving the coils higher up, to allow more air to flow under the coil.
> 
> and try increasing the wattage a bit when you get spitting; this is juice pooling vs vaporising and just needs some help haha
> 
> @Raindance the cotton jamming is often, but not always the case  cotton bacon prime and kendo swell ridiculously, and an easily-threadable piece of these will swell to your tight as possible specs. CBV2 is good on a tight thread.



Haha I pretty much figure that out with Cotton Bacon Prime.

I'm getting a strange taste from my peppermint crisp clone - tastes like I'm vaping candle fumes. Wtf. Lol.

Got ya about wattage. Doing 30w on Asvape Gabriel but 45w on the Cylon. Strangely the Gabriel is an 80w mod, seemingly more power than the Cylon which is a 218w mod.

I guess time to do a check on the Pico. Maybe tomorrow. 

Sadly I don't have a decent camera for the tiny coils after I pulsed it. Would have loved to see what colours I came up with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> nice! i suggest moving the coils higher up, to allow more air to flow under the coil.
> 
> and try increasing the wattage a bit when you get spitting; this is juice pooling vs vaporising and just needs some help haha
> 
> @Raindance the cotton jamming is often, but not always the case  cotton bacon prime and kendo swell ridiculously, and an easily-threadable piece of these will swell to your tight as possible specs. CBV2 is good on a tight thread.


Thanks @smilelykumeenit, I am used to using cheap and nasty cotton and only recently changed to CB-P. Appreciating the heads up. How does "to tight" cotton affect vape? Probably results in dry hits and flavor wise?

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok let's see what I did here..
> 
> @smilelykumeenit 2 fused claptons
> 
> ...



nice build, well done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! !!




On the back of the cotton bacon prime...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

vicTor said:


> nice build, well done



Thanks, for a first wick and vape, that went well. Lol. And thanks to Daniel for making coils easier for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (11/5/18)

if you scale it up, think of the wick like a wet cloth and your hands as the coil: looser is where the water is drawn to the middle of your hand. if you squeeze it, the middle will be dry but the ends will be wet. same can happen to your cotton, but the cloth just gets bigger (hand stays the same) and it chokes itself out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> How does "to tight" cotton affect vape? Probably results in dry hits and flavor wise?


When you press the fire button, it makes the coil sound like my ex when angry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> When you press the fire button, it makes the coil sound like my ex when angry.


Not all X's are the same @aktorsyl, what did yours sound like?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Not all X's are the same @aktorsyl, what did yours sound like?
> 
> Regards


Like a coil with too much cotton.

EDIT: PS: Nah, on a serious note.. if you swing a rattlesnake around for 32 seconds and then show it pictures of Trump, you get that distinctive hiss that signals the dry hit coming from the burning cotton.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Like a coil with too much cotton.
> 
> EDIT: PS: Nah, on a serious note.. if you swing a rattlesnake around for 32 seconds and then show it pictures of Trump, you get that distinctive hiss that signals the dry hit coming from the burning cotton.


See, they are quite different. If i did that with mine there followed the opposite of a hiss and dry hit, called a screech and snot klap!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Ok I took @Raindance's advice - rewick as I was tasting burnt cotton.

Made it a wee bit thicker and strangely enough, I am getting flavour on 45w. Plus extra clouds...

A small adjustment makes the world a better place. Haha

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

Is it just me or do I find that UD cotton wicks better and doesn't burn every few hits?

So far it's working out better for me with UD cotton.

I must be strange. Lol

Edit: wait, I also made a small adjustment by bringing the coils up a bit higher. Maybe that also made a difference


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (12/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I took @Raindance's advice - rewick as I was tasting burnt cotton.
> 
> Made it a wee bit thicker and strangely enough, I am getting flavour on 45w. Plus extra clouds...
> 
> A small adjustment makes the world a better place. Haha


what ohms u vapeing at


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> what ohms u vapeing at


0.33 at 45w with 3.88v


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

So far it's working out really well - sucking juice like there's no tomorrow...

Even the peppermint crisp clone tastes awesome...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (12/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> 0.33 at 45w with 3.88v



try 35w or around there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (12/5/18)

ok then i am way out 0.33ohm at 60w
will take a pic after work


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok then i am way out 0.33ohm at 60w
> will take a pic after work


What do you mean? 

I find that if I increase from 40 to 45, it starts to taste burned...

@vicTor that's not gonna help - spitback and not enough clouds. Lol. I love my clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I find that if I increase from 40 to 45, it starts to taste burned...
> 
> @vicTor that's not gonna help - spitback and not enough clouds. Lol. I love my clouds.



spitback at 35w ? 

non comprehendo !

just to clarify, we're talking your Zeus dual right ?

im on smiley aliens, dual also at 0.33, 34w, beautiful vape

your coils are too high, in my opinion,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/18)

i suck at searching for things on this forum, but @Moerse Rooikat did a small build review when he first got his and if you look at the pic of the side view of one of the pillars, the bottom of the coils should be visible, that's what i did and boss vape !

@Moerse Rooikat help me out with the link to that post please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

vicTor said:


> i suck at searching for things on this forum, but @Moerse Rooikat did a small build review when he first got his and if you look at the pic of the side view of one of the pillars, the bottom of the coils should be visible, that's what i did and boss vape !
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat help me out with the link to that post please



Linky

I did exactly that, kept getting a burnt taste every few hits. @smilelykumeenit suggested raising them up a bit. 

Plus I rewicked with different cotton. No issues now. 

I need to figure how this bacon cotton prime - too thick or too thin. 

UD gave me no issues - I had a better flavour with the peppermint crisp where the cb-p gave me candle-like fumes - was rather gross tbh.


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

vicTor said:


> try 35w or around there



Eeek now I'm down to 35w lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/18)

Here's a video of the Zeus in action

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/18)

Thanks to @smilelykumeenit and his time in helping me sort my issue out.

I am sorted out. That tank drinks like an alcoholic!!!! Awesome flavour and clouds like a steam train at 30w with the aliens at 0.35 ohms!

Winner, winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

I'm thinking about getting an RDA.

What would you all recommend? Pros and cons? Single or dual coils?

I would personally prefer it in black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I'm thinking about getting an RDA.
> 
> What would you all recommend? Pros and cons? Single or dual coils?
> 
> I would personally prefer it in black.



Hi @RainstormZA

RDAs are great to just drip occasionally and try out new flavours. 
I find RDAs easier to change wicks and clean - than tanks.

The negative is having to drip, so for me its not a "workhorse vape" - rather just for occasional evening enjoyment when chilling.

Also nice to sometimes experiment with "flavour creep" and mixing things up - ie drip a bit of this and a bit of that to see what happens. In my case I experiment with adding menthol to things to see what happens. Or adding a dessert to a tobacco. Yum.

I'd say go for single coil for ease of use unless you want a big monster vape. Easier to coil and wick a single.

Am loving my Hadaly - and I always love my Petri V2 RDA (but thats dual). Those are flavour machines with restricted lung hit airflow.

Lots to choose from on the RDA front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @RainstormZA
> 
> RDAs are great to just drip occasionally and try out new flavours.
> I find RDAs easier to change wicks and clean - than tanks.
> ...


@Silver is quite right - but there are RDA's with pretty deep juice wells that you can squeeze juice into and it lasts a good 20-30 minutes (depending on how fast/much you vape, obviously). I have the Sapor V2 as well as the Dead Rabbit 24, and I love them both. Great flavour, and it can hold a ton of juice if you want it to.

I do have the Hadaly as well, but IMO if you're going to use a Hadaly you have to squonk it. If you top-drip it, it can literally only hold 6 (six) drops of liquid. Any more than that and it starts coming out the sides like a... okay not continuing that analogy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Anvil (15/5/18)

I've never been into squonks but went ahead and got my first one yesterday. I must say it's opened my eyes. The full flavour of an RDA with the convenience of a tank. Normally drippers for me were for going out and trying juices or sitting watching tv, they were never for traveling or for an all-day device. But now I have a 7ml capacity and the ability to still drip if I want. Can't really ask for more than that.

Currently got my dead rabbit on the new squonk and what a winner. Nice deep well holds lots of liquid (even if you choose not to squonk) and amazing clouds of flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Yeah that's what I plan to do - use it for testing newly mixed juice. IMHO it's a waste filling the Zeus tank, only to find that the flavour needs working on, or I'm just not in the mood for a certain flavour.

I need an RDA for juice testing and to decide what flavour to pick for the day...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> @Silver is quite right - but there are RDA's with pretty deep juice wells that you can squeeze juice into and it lasts a good 20-30 minutes (depending on how fast/much you vape, obviously). I have the Sapor V2 as well as the Dead Rabbit 24, and I love them both. Great flavour, and it can hold a ton of juice if you want it to.
> 
> I do have the Hadaly as well, but IMO if you're going to use a Hadaly you have to squonk it. If you top-drip it, it can literally only hold 6 (six) drops of liquid. Any more than that and it starts coming out the sides like a... okay not continuing that analogy.



Thanks @aktorsyl - i need to experiment more with deep-welled RDAs !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Whatever you do, Dont get the CSMNT, Prime example of "The Hype WAS NOT Real". Was the last overpriced crappy vape thing I bought.

The RDA Im looking at getting next is the Wotofo Recurve for the following reasons:
- looks Sexy
- Based on reviews the flavor is on Point
- Based on reviews its mentioned that its does not leak or is difficult to get leaks with this one because of how its constructed *(WINNER WINNER FOR ME)

*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

@Dietz that's not a bad price for a new Wotofo Recurve RDA at The Vape Guy. Pity he has only silver in stock - I want black.

EDIT: Damn black seems to be sold out for now... *cries*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Whatever you do, Dont get the CSMNT, Prime example of "The Hype WAS NOT Real". Was the last overpriced crappy vape thing I bought.
> 
> The RDA Im looking at getting next is the Wotofo Recurve for the following reasons:
> - looks Sexy
> ...



Mine will be in my hands this afternoon. Been looking forward to it although weary of the hype. Will know for sure later today.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Dietz that's not a bad price for a new Wotofo Recurve RDA at The Vape Guy. Pity he has only silver in stock - I want black.
> 
> EDIT: Damn black seems to be sold out for now... *cries*


After my (Black) Serpent Mini I will never buy any Vape tank/dripper/anything that comes in black. I am luckily looking for the Silver one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> After my (Black) Serpent Mini I will never buy any Vape tank/dripper/anything that comes in black. I am luckily looking for the Silver one.



Thats a win for you @Dietz lol

Anything other than black will look stupid on my Asvape Gabriel... It's a small 80w mod and the Zeus looks good on it but not on my pico, it looks oversized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/18)

I wanted a wotofo recurve too, but it doesn't come with a squonk pin and u can only do single coil on it.


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I wanted a wotofo recurve too, but it doesn't come with a squonk pin and u can only do single coil on it.



I'm good with a single coil for an RDA to test and make up my mind on a certain juice for the day.

The Zeus is mainly for when I'm out and about for ease of use and access with a large juice well to drain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I wanted a wotofo recurve too, but it doesn't come with a squonk pin and u can only do single coil on it.


It comres with a squonk pin pre installed @Faiyaz Cheulkar. Go for it!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> It comres with a squonk pin pre installed @Faiyaz Cheulkar. Go for it!
> 
> Regards


I read this on sirvape and thought it doesnt come with a squonk pin "he Recurve comes squonk ready but comes with a non squonk gold-plated 510 pin"
But still single coil which is too weak for me, I Cant get flavor on any rda or rta if its single coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I read this on sirvape and thought it doesnt come with a squonk pin "he Recurve comes squonk ready but comes with a non squonk gold-plated 510 pin"
> But still single coil which is too weak for me, I Cant get flavor on any rda or rta if its single coil.


There should be some recurves at oir next meet for you to sample. You can decide then.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> But still single coil which is too weak for me, I Cant get flavor on any rda or rta if its single coil.



Hmmmm I wonder if I should get a dual coil setup?

On 2nd thoughts, why don't you try a coil set from @smilelykumeenit? I bought 4 sets and it's money well worth spent... Easy to clean, easy to wick and great to set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

@Raindance let me know how it goes when you get your Recurve ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I read this on sirvape and thought it doesnt come with a squonk pin "he Recurve comes squonk ready but comes with a non squonk gold-plated 510 pin"
> But still single coil which is too weak for me, I Cant get flavor on any rda or rta if its single coil.


I dont agree with that, I have had a few Single coil builds that where epic on flav, Just need the correct Coil and setup. and also had some Bad Dual coil setups in the past, turned out its was the Coils/wire and placement I was using.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I read this on sirvape and thought it doesnt come with a squonk pin "he Recurve comes squonk ready but comes with a non squonk gold-plated 510 pin"
> But still single coil which is too weak for me, I Cant get flavor on any rda or rta if its single coil.


Yeah, that means the squonk pin is installed, but it has an extra non-squonk pin in the spares baggie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (15/5/18)

I can highly recommenced the Recurve, flavour machine and can compete with my Pulse 24 dual. Basically chain vaped with it on my Pulse 80w squonk since receiving it Friday.
@Dietz I agree with you fully, my serpent mini black is peeling badly and looks horrible. Going to still strip it totally. For this reason I am wary with anything but stainless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if I should get a dual coil setup?
> 
> On 2nd thoughts, why don't you try a coil set from @smilelykumeenit? I bought 4 sets and it's money well worth spent... Easy to clean, easy to wick and great to set up.



Expensive coils are not my thing. I am sure it's worth it, but it's always fun changing coils. 
I like a hot vape, till now whenever I have tried single coils I dint like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Expensive coils are not my thing. I am sure it's worth it, but it's always fun changing coils.
> I like a hot vape, till now whenever I have tried single coils I dint like it.



Fair enough, if you change your mind - you know where to find him. Chat to him about what you want and he will set you up with the right ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Ok that's it. You guys have convinced me on the Recurve RDA. I'm gonna go and get one soon, hopefully if there is stock left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/18)

OMW this is such a pretty RDA... @Faiyaz Cheulkar, this may interest you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> OMW this is such a pretty RDA... @Faiyaz Cheulkar, this may interest you.



I have to admit that I agree with you on this one @RainstormZA , these must be one of the best-looking RDAs out there!


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Yeah @Stosta I am thinking of getting it, just for the prettiness... As the lady in the video kept on saying it's fantastic - over and over.. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

I like the black one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (17/5/18)

Holy moly .


If i get a rda again it will be a complyfe one hehehe its one of my unicorns includeing a complyfe mech and a freehand gloom that makes it 3 unicorns

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Know what?

Screw this. I'm getting both RDA's, not at the same time obviously...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Go for it


RainstormZA said:


> Know what?
> 
> Screw this. I'm getting both RDA's, not at the same time obviously...


Go for it, I can testify the Recurve will not disappoint. The engraved one (name escaped me) seems similar in build deck, just being dual coil for times you want to chuck some serious clouds.

Best of both worlds I think.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Go for it
> 
> Go for it, I can testify the Recurve will not disappoint. The engraved one (name escaped me) seems similar in build deck, just being dual coil for times you want to chuck some serious clouds.
> 
> ...



Yeah, just like @Room Fogger lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Finally I can post my coil / wick setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (18/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally I can post my coil / wick setup
> 
> View attachment 132410
> 
> ...



I'm going to try this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/18)

Moar diy stuff!!!

The cube bedside table is finally done. Woo hoo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (19/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Moar diy stuff!!!
> 
> The cube bedside table is finally done. Woo hoo!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor (19/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally I can post my coil / wick setup
> 
> View attachment 132410
> 
> ...


On the Cylon is it possible to upload ones own wallpapers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/18)

Cor said:


> On the Cylon is it possible to upload ones own wallpapers?


I don't know, I haven't tried anything else other than vaping. Lol. Maybe Google will give an idea?


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/18)

@Cor

There you go -

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Let me just record this - 5 herons, 3 monarch butterflies and 2 water birds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (22/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Let me just record this - 5 herons, 3 monarch butterflies and 2 water birds.



and a partridge in a pear tree ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

vicTor said:


> and a partridge in a pear tree ?


Lol and an hare in broad daylight...

Bunny wasn't too happy, being disturbed by the silage cutter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Ok seeing it's going to be hard to find a pico body for spares .

Will it be an issue if I get a new battery in and permanently glue the screw cap? I can still charge it through the USB port. It sucks trying to keep a elastic band on and it looks ridiculous on top of that.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok seeing it's going to be hard to find a pico body for spares .
> 
> Will it be an issue if I get a new battery in and permanently glue the screw cap? I can still charge it through the USB port. It sucks trying to keep a elastic band on and it looks ridiculous on top of that.


Have you tried putting plummers tape on the threads. Should keep the cap and need replacing once or twice a week. Alternatively use the plummers tape and charge internally as sugested above. At least replacing the battery when needed will be easier. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Have you tried putting plummers tape on the threads. Should keep the cap and need replacing once or twice a week. Alternatively use the plummers tape and charge internally as sugested above. At least replacing the battery when needed will be easier.
> 
> Regards



Now that I think of it, that's a bloody marvellous idea.

Thanks @Raindance I'll try that first

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Now that was bloody brilliant on your part @Raindance 

I just went and did this






Thanks @Raindance, what would I do without guys like you?

I'd probably end up doing stupid stuff. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Seeeee, @Dietz? We can still fix yours. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (22/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Seeeee, @Dietz? We can still fix yours. Lol.


I will tag it along on the CT month end meet! But dont think this is a easy fix. I Actually seriously considered gluing it shut with batteriess and all, but My batteries are too old to last another 8 months.


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I will tag it along on the CT month end meet! But dont think this is a easy fix. I Actually seriously considered gluing it shut with batteriess and all, but My batteries are too old to last another 8 months.



Use steel putty for now.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (22/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Use steel putty for now.


I thought about it when you suggested it earlier, So I sat down and contemplated it and how I would do it, but it just wont work. If you have the mod in hand and look at the plate you will see what I mean.

My GPriv's 510connector finally gave this morning  and is not picking up any atty anymore, So I tried the revenant with Rubber bands, but that also does not work 4 Thick rubber bands still cant hold the latch down.

And one again, Mr Lifesaver (@Raindance) saves the day Now Im rocking this kickass little guy until next week when I can hopefully pick up a replacement mod. At this stage Im just scared something happens to this mod, So Im looking after it like a new born baby.

I have to say this mod is definitely under rated and a really great quality mod in my opinion! I love the feel of this

Joyetech Cuboid 150W

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I thought about it when you suggested it earlier, So I sat down and contemplated it and how I would do it, but it just wont work. If you have the mod in hand and look at the plate you will see what I mean.
> 
> My GPriv's 510connector finally gave this morning  and is not picking up any atty anymore, So I tried the revenant with Rubber bands, but that also does not work 4 Thick rubber bands still cant hold the latch down.
> 
> ...



Wow lucky! 

Yeah I suppose you need to chuck your latchless mod in the cupboard til you can get a replacement locally. Or an equivalent for spares replacement. 

Kinda why I held onto the pico, knowing I will come up with a fix for it.

Have you tried duct tape? Lol


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/18)

I think I have an obsession with coils. Making two lamp shades out of copper wire and coils...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (23/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 132779
> 
> 
> View attachment 132780
> ...


Every last person on this forum has that obsession @Rainstorm. You just have it in the worst degree. Lol.
Like where you are going with that.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Every last person on this forum has that obsession @Rainstorm. You just have it in the worst degree. Lol.
> Like where you are going with that.
> 
> Regards



Lol.

Thanks. I also like where it's going but my dad is going to kill me if I use up all his wiring... So I'll use what I can, without depleting his supply.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

After months of siding my istick pico, thanks to @Raindance for the fix. I went and got another Samsung 30Q battery.

After battery got charged, now I'm attempting to vape a very tiny mod. It feels so weird because compared to my other two mods, it's very small and an oversized atty makes it look stupid. Lol.




But thar she blows. I ain't complaining. It's operating optimally with lots of cloudy flavours...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Dang auto correct.

I'm forever editing posts... Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

Finally a pic of mods together and tanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (1/6/18)

Clean and rewick , not the first pitstop though.




Look @smilelykumeenit I found a place for the sticker that you send with my coils.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

As I will be getting an RDA from @Stosta, I will need your expertise on pre made coil wire.

It will be an Armor rda and I also want to fiddle with the idea of a single coil for the Zeus dual rta.

What would you recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> As I will be getting an RDA from @Stosta, I will need your expertise on pre made coil wire.
> 
> It will be an Armor rda and I also want to fiddle with the idea of a single coil for the Zeus dual rta.
> 
> What would you recommend?



Anyone? @vicTor @Moerse Rooikat @Faiyaz Cheulkar #anyoneelse???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

I always use this, cheap and gives awesome flavour.




The premade coils I ordered in the last group buy are yet to be tested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Anyone? @vicTor @Moerse Rooikat @Faiyaz Cheulkar #anyoneelse???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

Thanks @vicTor and @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

@vicTor what is ohm reading on the single coil that you created the other day?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @vicTor and @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 
> @vicTor what is ohm reading on the single coil that you created the other day?



hi, the wire in the coil I posted on that picture is not the same as the wire I just posted above, that was 26GA x 3 x36ga
with 3.5 ID, can't remember the resistance exactly, was 0.4 something

hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

Thanks, @vicTor, that helps. 

I saw some at Vapeking earlier but wasn't sure. Having trouble with my cell signal so will post link when I can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

This is what I was looking at

Geek Vape Ni80 Fused Clapton Wire 30GAx3+38GA 3M

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks, @vicTor, that helps.
> 
> I saw some at Vapeking earlier but wasn't sure. Having trouble with my cell signal so will post link when I can



...just remember, I'm talking wire for the zeus single build, not for the RDA you mention, couldnt guide you on the RDA as for what wire and build

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This is what I was looking at
> 
> Geek Vape Ni80 Fused Clapton Wire 30GAx3+38GA 3M



this is the one, or you could go the Smiley coil route


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

vicTor said:


> ...just remember, I'm talking wire for the zeus single build, not for the RDA you mention, couldnt guide you on the RDA as for what wire and build



Hmmmm, you're right. I think I should do a bit more research on that... I could still use the wire for the Zeus though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hmmmm, you're right. I think I should do a bit more research on that... I could still use the wire for the Zeus though.



correct, but get the wire in the link, it is always handy to have and you never know when and where you can use it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

A review written on the Armor RDA



> At the time of writing the review, I had tried three separate builds to gauge how it performs across different scenarios. My first build was a 26/30AWG SS316L Clapton single coil with a 3mm ID, which came out at 0.58ohm cold. This build I used to gauge how well the Armor 1.0 would perform on a regulated mod, and I used my Vapedroid C1D2. After playing around with the wattage, after testing this build from 25W-50W I found my sweet spot to be 38W with this build. I get a very warm vape, further intensified when using the single coil reducer, that is just packed out with wondrous flavour from start to finish. It was a phenomenal start!
> 
> Secondly, I built a 9 wrap 0.4mm kanthal single coil with a 2.5mm ID, coming out at 0.95ohm. I built this in order to test how the Armor V1.0 would perform with mouth to lung vaping on a regulated device, again using the Vapedroid C1D2, and 14-20W with the single coil reducer installed. I did find you can’t achieve a ‘true’ mouth to lung vape, with a very tight draw, however you can get a loose mouth to lung vape. The tighter draw provided a cooler, intense vape again with no let up on top quality flavour, however my own preference was the warmer, looser single coil vape I got from my first build.
> 
> ...



Source: https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/reviews/rda/armor-10-rda-by-armor-mods.html

Another review, a bit sketchy but at least you can do different builds on it. 



> You can build it many different ways and enjoy an awesome experience with all of them. Single coils shine with the reducer and give you nice lower wattage vapes. Dual coils give excessive flavour (a great thing) and the Armor can handle a decent amount of power while not getting insanely hot. Our favourite builds are simple round wire. A single(0.5 Ohms) or dual(0.25 Ohms) 24 awg, 6 wrap, 3mm, spaced coil does the job insanely well. Both will give you a warm, dense, tasty vape. We run the single around 30W and the dual around 50W. Again you can rock many different builds to get the temp you are looking for, the Armor might be one of the most versatile attys we have vaped to date.



Source: http://flavourchasers.com/atomizers/rdas/the-armor-mods-armor-1-0-rda/


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

vicTor said:


> this is the one, or you could go the Smiley coil route



Yeah but I want to fiddle around. Lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil (6/6/18)

I agree with @vicTor 100%, that geekvape wire is great. I find it lasts me the longest out of the wires I've tried. I use it in the single Zeus and in my Dead Rabbit RDA for single and dual builds. For the Zeus/DR single build I do the same 3.5mm ID to ohm out around 0.4, and for the dual build I wrap with 3mm ID for a 0.25-ish build. I don't have experience with the Armor RDA but something along these lines should work fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/6/18)

Thanks guys I have a lil cash to burn on wire and am set for the next two months on juices as I made quite a lot, I think 2 litres in total with 4 flavours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/6/18)

New diy project embarked for the weekend.

Resin wood coasters 

Nicely oiled wood







Resin covered - now to wait til tomorrow afternoon for it to set

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/6/18)

A dream of mine to be doing these...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/6/18)

So begins the diy project.

Experimenting here but I think it's not necessary to cover the top with resin.




A whole piece waiting to be smashed into pieces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/6/18)

A lil progress into the afternoon...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (9/6/18)

Lol I ran out of resin. Will get more on Monday. Looks great so far and my mom loves them. Perfect for their anniversary present.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

Yay! All the coasters are finish and polished.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (14/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yay! All the coasters are finish and polished.
> 
> View attachment 135415
> 
> ...



can you carve out a mod with that wood ..lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mariusmeyer (14/6/18)

Where did you source the resin from and at what price? Been wanting to play with resin for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

mariusmeyer said:


> Where did you source the resin from and at what price? Been wanting to play with resin for a while.


Most hardware shops will have resin and activator together.

Prices vary from shop to shop. I pay R66 for 500ml

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

vicTor said:


> can you carve out a mod with that wood ..lol



Maybe. Nah too much work for me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yay! All the coasters are finish and polished.
> 
> View attachment 135415
> 
> ...


Wow @RainstormZA , those are absolutely beautiful, and unique. Looks great, you are making me think of taking up a new hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

@vicTor 



Now you can see why it's too much of an hassle and my dad won't even set me up with a pressure chamber, with me going to the UK - he's not going to spend money on something he won't use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wow @RainstormZA , those are absolutely beautiful, and unique. Looks great, you are making me think of taking up a new hobby!



Thank you @Room Fogger. Wood working can be really rewarding if you have a mountain load of ideas to gleam off. I got the idea of joining two broken pieces together after seeing how that table was made. SO I decided to break all of the sawn circles and just do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

NEXT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

So @Stosta offered me an Armor rda and I insisted on sending him some juices.

I finally got the rda after waiting all week - Aramex sucks big time...

























My only issue is the restricted airflow - other than that, it works beautifully.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

I'm going to be honest - this tastes awesome in an RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

My next mess. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So @Stosta offered me an Armor rda and I insisted on sending him some juices.
> 
> I finally got the rda after waiting all week - Aramex sucks big time...
> 
> ...



Wow! Joining the big leagues now @RainstormZA! Looking good!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Wow! Joining the big leagues now @RainstormZA! Looking good!
> 
> Regards



Haha yes. I'm waiting for a Stagevape Venus rda and a roll of premade coil wire that @Humbolt ordered for me (I paid him for it).

Can't wait for it actually!

@Stosta I'm so glad you send me an RDA - really loving it big time. I'm starting to understand the hype around RDA'S. Much more flavour with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (15/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha yes. I'm waiting for a Stagevape Venus rda and a roll of premade coil wire that @Humbolt ordered for me (*I paid him for it*).
> 
> Can't wait for it actually!
> 
> @Stosta I'm so glad you send me an RDA - really loving it big time. I'm starting to understand the hype around RDA'S. Much more flavour with it.


My father always told me: "Son, if you have to pay for it, it's not love...!" LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

Raindance said:


> My father always told me: "Son, if you have to pay for it, it's not love...!" LOL.
> 
> Regards


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ! No actually I asked him for a favour as I don't have Paypal and FNB is full of crap when I try to link both accounts. 

Easier to through someone else and he was kind enough to help me out with ordering from Bling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha yes. I'm waiting for a Stagevape Venus rda and a roll of premade coil wire that @Humbolt ordered for me (I paid him for it).
> 
> Can't wait for it actually!
> 
> @Stosta I'm so glad you send me an RDA - really loving it big time. I'm starting to understand the hype around RDA'S. Much more flavour with it.


Now that u have got a taste of RDAs , Ur next step is going to be a squonker !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha yes. I'm waiting for a Stagevape Venus rda and a roll of premade coil wire that @Humbolt ordered for me (I paid him for it).
> 
> Can't wait for it actually!
> 
> @Stosta I'm so glad you send me an RDA - really loving it big time. I'm starting to understand the hype around RDA'S. Much more flavour with it.


Glad it's working out for you! Can't wait to try your juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/6/18)

The mess done this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/6/18)

Version 2 - no leaking... Yay!







Light box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/6/18)

Finally done all three night lights

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (17/6/18)

wow good job !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/6/18)

Thanks @vicTor I'm buggered now - stiff in different places. Lol. But I'll say it's worth it as the two are going to my brothers' kids for their bedrooms. 

I still have to add switches and considering making an orange one for my one brother and his wife, with another baby on the way for the baby room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/6/18)

Cleaned and polished...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Not a happy chappy now.

The Cyclon screw posts snapped when I tried to take my dripper cap off.







So now what do I do?

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff I see I ordered it on the 23rd May this year and it's broken now. I've never dropped it or done anything stupid with it. So now what to do about this?

Edit: this was ordered on the 22nd according to the online account but 23rd to my inbox invoice. Confusing me here with different dates.

Order #27758

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not a happy chappy now.
> 
> The Cyclon screw posts snapped when I tried to take my dripper cap off.
> 
> ...


That's terrible, I hope the vendors replace it for u.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not a happy chappy now.
> 
> The Cyclon screw posts snapped when I tried to take my dripper cap off.
> 
> ...



oh no ! so sorry to hear

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That's terrible, I hope the vendors replace it for u.


I hope so too. This is the 2nd Smoant mod to break on me. Am losing faith in the build quality of these mods...

I could not believe my eyes when the top came right off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not a happy chappy now.
> 
> The Cyclon screw posts snapped when I tried to take my dripper cap off.
> 
> ...


Shoooooweee How tight must that thing have been on!!
That sucks @RainstormZA! I think it was that exact same thing (my CSMNT RDA) that wore out my Gpriv. Cant you Epoxy it back in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/6/18)

Looking at the pictures it seems the screws used to fasten the top cap are way to short. All the stress is plqced on only about three to four millimetres of the posts. Those screws should be at least twice as long.

If you can get proper length screws, there is more than enough of those posts left to fasten the top down properly.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Shoooooweee How tight must that thing have been on!!
> That sucks @RainstormZA! I think it was that exact same thing (my CSMNT RDA) that wore out my Gpriv. Cant you Epoxy it back in?



It wasn't even that tight, dude. The other two mods were fine with it - it's the 2nd time I used the rda on the Cylon. I kept it on the pico and Gabriel mods because it uses less battery charge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Looking at the pictures it seems the screws used to fasten the top cap are way to short. All the stress is plqced on only about three to four millimetres of the posts. Those screws should be at least twice as long.
> 
> If you can get proper length screws, there is more than enough of those posts left to fasten the top down properly.
> 
> Regards


That's the thing - it shouldn't have broken in the first place if they did it properly. I dont know if the warranty covers it so waiting for Gizmo and Stroodlepuff to answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It wasn't even that tight, dude. The other two mods were fine with it - it's the 2nd time I used the rda on the Cylon. I kept it on the pico and Gabriel mods because it uses less battery charge.


That Sucks! Well thanks for the heads up, Only RTAs for my Cylon then!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

So found a review on the SMOANT Cylon - you were right @Raindance



> The only thing that concerned me when taking off the top was the size of the screws, they only have 0.5mm of thread that screws into plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...c218-mod-review-by-mjag-g-class-light.850005/

@Dietz @Humbolt you have been warned...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (19/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So found a review on the SMOANT Cylon - you were right @Raindance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this should happen, Id just take some epoxy and glue all of it back in as there would be no reason for me to open it up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz (19/6/18)

I had a SMOANT BATTLESTAR mod some time back, it was literally indestructible and def a winner, Sorry to hear your bad experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> I had a SMOANT BATTLESTAR mod some time back, it was literally indestructible and def a winner, Sorry to hear your bad experience.


I had a Battlestar - one month later, it went nuts and Vapeking didn't have any in stock to replace it so I went for the Cylon. To be honest, I liked the Battlestar more because of its sturdiness. 

I'm still waiting for @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo on what to do. Will they rma it as it's not even 90 days and it's buggered now.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

Dietz said:


> If this should happen, Id just take some epoxy and glue all of it back in as there would be no reason for me to open it up again.



That's true but what if doing that voids the warranty? Rather wait and see what Vapeking has to say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (19/6/18)

I baby my Cylon, it's never been dropped and keep it at home mostly. Noticed the top plate was loose and upon further inspection I saw that 2 of the little plastic stubs holding the plate down on to the mod where those tiny screws turn into, are broken. I have no clue how it happened or when exactly it happened but yeah, that's what I now sit with. The mod still works so I'll probably attempt to repair it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not a happy chappy now.
> 
> The Cyclon screw posts snapped when I tried to take my dripper cap off.
> 
> ...


only see this post now. Mine broke in the exact same place. Only 2 though, not all 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> only see this post now. Mine broke in the exact same place. Only 2 though, not all 4.


I'm sending it back for an inspection and if it's no fault of mine, they will either credit or replace it. If it gets the green light, I'll go back to the Battlestar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> I baby my Cylon, it's never been dropped and keep it at home mostly. Noticed the top plate was loose and upon further inspection I saw that 2 of the little plastic stubs holding the plate down on to the mod where those tiny screws turn into, are broken. I have no clue how it happened or when exactly it happened but yeah, that's what I now sit with. The mod still works so I'll probably attempt to repair it.



Me too. I always keep it in my jacket pocket, even if it's a few metres to walk back inside.

You must take it back bec I think Smoant stuffed it up by using screws that are too short and that the plastic inside isn't strong enough to hold it in place. I would deffo use full metal on metal if I were to manufacture a mod.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> I had a SMOANT BATTLESTAR mod some time back, it was literally indestructible and def a winner, Sorry to hear your bad experience.



@MrDeedz what happened to the Battlestar? By the sound of it, you no longer own it.


----------



## MrDeedz (19/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @MrDeedz what happened to the Battlestar? By the sound of it, you no longer own it.


Sold it for R300 to a work colleague after blowing my whole salary at Vapecon 2017 LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Sold it for R300 to a work colleague after blowing my whole salary at Vapecon 2017 LOL


Whoops! Lol.


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/18)

Surprise!

I got a power bank - 5000mAh is better than none from my parents.




Unfortunately that spoilt my plans on getting my dad an XTAR power bank for his birthday in September as he got one at the same time. I'll have to find something else for him.


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/18)

Power bank out of the box. It's really cool and charges well. I just plugged my Asvape Gabriel to it and it charges immediately... I love it!










@Hooked 5 hours to charge the battery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/6/18)

This may be my last entry for a while - 2 and 1/2 months left on my elearning subscription - 3 modules to finish which will be pretty easy to complete .

I will be writing my server+ exam this week so I need to focus on completing my course and hopefully get a job with an isp in my area.

When my Stagevape Venus arrives, this will probably be my last hardware to buy til I'm in the UK and get a job there first. I'm also cutting back on diy juices to put money away as well.

Fear not, I will pop in now and then to shower my rain storm over everything. Lol.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (24/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This may be my last entry for a while - 2 and 1/2 months left on my elearning subscription - 3 modules to finish which will be pretty easy to complete .
> 
> I will be writing my security+ exam this week so I need to focus on completing my course and hopefully get a job with an isp in my area.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the studies and exams!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This may be my last entry for a while - 2 and 1/2 months left on my elearning subscription - 3 modules to finish which will be pretty easy to complete .
> 
> I will be writing my security+ exam this week so I need to focus on completing my course and hopefully get a job with an isp in my area.
> 
> ...



all the best girl !

watch out world !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/6/18)

Thanks guys. I really need this. My dad informed me last night that there's plenty work in the uk for what I do so I'm more determined to get my life back on track. 

I'm just nervous about being on my own in the uk but luckily I have family and friends there. my stepbrother is also there too and by the sound of it, I think my aunt wants me to come too. It's been too long since I stayed with her. 

I've been writing an article on security analysis and the internet - I might just publish it when I've fixed it up a bit...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Bleh!

Me and maths don't mix well.

Trying to figure out binary and decimal conversions for IP addresses. IPv4 is OK but IPv6 arrrrgh!

Just had a tutorial by my dad on binary numbers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (27/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> IPv4 is OK but IPv6 arrrrgh!



Go for the iPV8 mod, updated chipset, smaller form factor, better battery life. Oh, wait...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Go for the iPV8 mod, updated chipset, smaller form factor, better battery life. Oh, wait...


Hahahahahaha noob!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Exam booked and scheduled on Wednesday morning for the Server+ exam



> CompTIA Server+ Certification Exam
> English
> 
> Appointment: Wednesday, July 4, 2018 10:30:00 AM SAST

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Exam booked and scheduled on Wednesday morning for the Server+ exam


Good luck @RainstormZA , keeping our fingers crossed, but know it will go well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Exam booked and scheduled on Wednesday morning for the Server+ exam



Good luck 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/18)

I've decided that the Asvape Gabriel single battery mod isn't doing it for me anymore so I'm going to try and sell it to buy a dual battery mod. I need another dual battery mod. I've been doing some research and reading - the BigBox Atlas looks ideal.

I'm still undecided about the VooPoo Drag resin mods - having read that some complain about the poor paint job and another about any atties more than 22mm will overhang, it doesn't look pretty. 

Also the 157w power puts me off (R1000 for a VooPoo mod) as I paid R1150 for a 217w Smoant Cylon mod. The Atlas is only R1600, which isn't really bad for a 200w mod and the colours are stunning too.


----------



## Raindance (1/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I've decided that the Asvape Gabriel single battery mod isn't doing it for me anymore so I'm going to try and sell it to buy a dual battery mod. I need another dual battery mod. I've been doing some research and reading - the BigBox Atlas looks ideal.
> 
> I'm still undecided about the VooPoo Drag resin mods - having read that some complain about the poor paint job and another about any atties more than 22mm will overhang, it doesn't look pretty.
> 
> Also the 157w power puts me off (R1000 for a VooPoo mod) as I paid R1150 for a 217w Smoant Cylon mod. The Atlas is only R1600, which isn't really bad for a 200w mod and the colours are stunning too.


Do not be too reliant on wattage as an indication of mod performance @RainstormZA. These max wattage's are usually only attainable in a very small range of coil resistances. Something not many people are aware of. You are better off with a 157W mod that can hit that between 0.09 to 0.35 Ohm than a 200W mod that can only achieve that between 0.09 to 0.15 Ohm.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/18)

An 80w mod, running between 35 - 40w only gives me up to two and an half charges on a single battery. I have to keep on charging my batteries through the day where a dual battery mod only charges once or twice a day. 

That's my issue with single battery mods @Raindance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> An 80w mod, running between 35 - 40w only gives me up to two and an half charges on a single battery. I have to keep on charging my batteries through the day where a dual battery mod only charges once or twice a day.
> 
> That's my issue with single battery mods @Raindance.


I see what you meant. The wattage rating of a mod does however only have an indirect relation to battery life as to go over 70 to 80 Watt, you need more cells thereby doubling available mAh.

A dual cell Therion DNA 75 would also achieve your desired increased battery capacity.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/18)

Raindance said:


> I see what you meant. The wattage rating of a mod does however only have an indirect relation to battery life as to go over 70 to 80 Watt, you need more cells thereby doubling available mAh.
> 
> A dual cell Therion DNA 75 would also achieve your desired increased battery capacity.
> 
> Regards


Yeah thing is i didnt buy it, I won it in the VK Cards for humanity comp.

Now imagine a 4 cell mod? That would be awesome.


----------



## Raindance (1/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah thing is i didnt buy it, I won it in the VK Cards for humanity comp.
> 
> Now imagine a 4 cell mod? That would be awesome.


They exist! If you get one you can give up your gym membership as well. Carting them around is a workout on its own.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/18)

Check this out.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-resin-bigbox-altas-200w-tc-box-mod-69-9.t47580/#post-645018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Check this out.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-resin-bigbox-altas-200w-tc-box-mod-69-9.t47580/#post-645018


Love the purple and the green/blue. The stats seem good as well.

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Love the purple and the green/blue. The stats seem good as well.
> 
> Regards


I quite like the red as shown here on VK's website - https://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-bigbox-atlas-express-kit.html?rid


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> An 80w mod, running between 35 - 40w only gives me up to two and an half charges on a single battery. I have to keep on charging my batteries through the day where a dual battery mod only charges once or twice a day.
> 
> That's my issue with single battery mods @Raindance.


If charging is the issue then a 4 bay charger is the better solution. I hate the bulk of dual battery mods but I have to use them because the lowest I vape is 80w. But the highest I ever go is 105 watts.
I never personally never met anyone who vapes higher than 100w, the vape is just too hot for most even at 80w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If charging is the issue then a 4 bay charger is the better solution. I hate the bulk of dual battery mods but I have to use them because the lowest I vape is 80w. But the highest I ever go is 105 watts.
> I never personally never met anyone who vapes higher than 100w, the vape is just too hot for most even at 80w.



That's not the issue here. It's the longevity of the battery. A single mod doesn't last me the morning. Specially when I'm at the office, I don't want to bug anyone by borrowing an USB port to charge it 4 times a day. A dual battery mod lasts me most of the day, only requiring one charge.


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

So I wrote my exam and passed Server+...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)

Congrats and well done @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/7/18)

congrats @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Thanks guys, the extra study time was worth it. 

Next is Security+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/7/18)

Well done @RainstormZA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Thanks guys! 

Surprise, surprise! My Smoant Cylon has been replaced and i got my Pirate King RDA!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

Congratulations @RainstormZA , way to go, you are going to ace the next one as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Pirate King RDA on Asvape Gabriel 







Omg @BumbleBee I love it soooooo much!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pirate King RDA on Asvape Gabriel
> 
> View attachment 137628
> View attachment 137629
> ...


Very nice setup @RainstormZA , the one complements the other. Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @RainstormZA , way to go, you are going to ace the next one as well!


Lol by 19 points!

I failed N+, dammit. Have to redo it at some point, need extra tutoring and I know someone that might help me out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/7/18)

Wow, I am definitely ordering that RDA .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Wow, I am definitely ordering that RDA .


It's really awesome! Not the plastic rubbish feel you usually get - it's full metal, slightly heavy but damn the clouds and flavour are awesome...

BTW @Stosta, mom said it's ugly. Lol. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It's really awesome! Not the plastic rubbish feel you usually get - it's full metal, slightly heavy but damn the clouds and flavour are awesome...
> 
> BTW @Stosta, mom said it's ugly. Lol. I love it.


your mom is right but thats the whole point isnt it ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Very nice setup @RainstormZA , the one complements the other. Many happy clouds to you!


Indeed it does, I knew the rda would look good on the Gabriel and I'm not disappointed by its awesome performance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pirate King RDA on Asvape Gabriel
> 
> View attachment 137628
> View attachment 137629
> ...


Stunning! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol by 19 points!
> 
> I failed N+, dammit. Have to redo it at some point, need extra tutoring and I know someone that might help me out.


We are all aware that 50% is a pass, and 51% means you put in way room much effort. Only joking, think we all have been in that boat at one stage or the other, just keep on going. Have to cart Locust 1 to Potch next week to do a sub as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> We are all aware that 50% is a pass, and 51% means you put in way room much effort. Only joking, think we all have been in that boat at one stage or the other, just keep on going. Have to cart Locust 1 to Potch next week to do a sub as well.



@Room Fogger @RainstormZA Yep indeed we have! I failed Criminology I because it looked so easy, so I just skimmed through the books. Skimmed through the exam questions too lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

Our @RainstormZA is one helluva gal! Tech savvy, Home DIY savvy, Juice DIY savvy ... !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

And now with the Cylon 




I think RDA's are starting to rub off on me now.

Starting to dislike the Zeus dual rta more and more bec of issues with coils and cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Our @RainstormZA is one helluva gal! Tech savvy, Home DIY savvy, Juice DIY savvy ... !!!



Lol thanks for the kind words.

Geez when I got asked a few questions relating to port numbers, I completely lost it. I just couldn't remember every number to commonly used ports like 53 went over my head and I studied intensively on it.




These are what I failed to answer in those areas. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

@RainstormZA You had a good pass, though. I like that they tell you which questions you failed on. Never seen that in any of my exams before. At least you know which areas you need to concentrate on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA You had a good pass, though. I like that they tell you which questions you failed on. Never seen that in any of my exams before. At least you know which areas you need to concentrate on.



It's a summary, They don't tell you which questions exactly if you fail and need to retake it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)

-3*C, eeek!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)

Eish !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)

More frosty pics, it was -5 an hour ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)

Tried to water my seed trays and this is what I found

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

RDA owners: how often do you rewick your rda's? 

@Rob Fisher @Stosta @Greyz @BumbleBee and anyone else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> RDA owners: how often do you rewick your rda's?
> 
> @Rob Fisher @Stosta @Greyz @BumbleBee and anyone else?



I don’t use RDA’s much but when I do I wick every second day or every time I change flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don’t use RDA’s much but when I do I wick every second day or every time I change flavour.


Thanks Rob. I find I'm rewicking daily as the cotton burns off in the middle...

I wonder why that happens?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks Rob. I find I'm rewicking daily as the cotton burns off in the middle...
> 
> I wonder why that happens?


I find the sweeter the juice the quicker the wick bungs up. I rewick anywhere from every few hours to every week or two depending on the juice and the power the coils are running at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I find the sweeter the juice the quicker the wick bungs up. I rewick anywhere from every few hours to every week or two depending on the juice and the power the coils are running at.


Now that makes sense. Thanks Bumblebee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

Really loving this Pirate King RDA big time, that now I'm wanting to get rid of my Zeus Dual RTA. 

Waiting in anticipation for my Stagevape Venus RDA to come along with a roll of coil wire...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

Thanks to @Faiyaz Cheulkar I'm contemplating on getting a squonker...

Time to do some research.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (6/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Really loving this Pirate King RDA big time, that now I'm wanting to get rid of my Zeus Dual RTA.
> 
> Waiting in anticipation for my Stagevape Venus RDA to come along with a roll of coil wire...



dibs !

...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks Rob. I find I'm rewicking daily as the cotton burns off in the middle...
> 
> I wonder why that happens?


Is your cotton maybe a bit too tight in the coil? Could be that it's wicking to the coil but not wicking fast enough to the cotton in the dead-center of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks to @Faiyaz Cheulkar I'm contemplating on getting a squonker...
> 
> Time to do some research.


Awesome!! Go for the gbox, excellent price, dual batteries and I have been using it for 4 months now without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Is your cotton maybe a bit too tight in the coil? Could be that it's wicking to the coil but not wicking fast enough to the cotton in the dead-center of the coil.



I doubt it. Has to be my juices being more on the sweet side - I have a lemon cream filled cronut that is very sweet, sweeter than home made fudge.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar thanks for the tip, I'll look at it


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Awesome!! Go for the gbox, excellent price, dual batteries and I have been using it for 4 months now without any problems.



Agge nee, man! It's ugly... LOL


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

This looks great



> Product introduction
> Arctic Dolphin Anita Squonk Mod, with 0.96 inch OLED white screen, enables vapes to view the parameters clearly. Besides, the Anita is compatible with single 18650, 20700, and 21700 battery that supports a maximum output power of 100W. With an excellent performance range, unprecedented customization features with squonk capability, and a beautiful finely-tuned chassis, the Arctic Dolphin Anita Squonk BF Mod will bring you amazing puffs.
> 
> Parameters:
> ...






https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/arctic-dolphin-anita-100w-squonk-tc-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should see @KZOR review on this device, I am sure your opinion will change.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/7/18)

There are really very few regulated squonkers available as of now. The gbox performs the best among them... Yes it's ugly but works great.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> There are really very few regulated squonkers available as of now. The gbox performs the best among them... Yes it's ugly but works great.


Yeah I've noticed that... That there are very few regulated squonkers. I've been battling to find another dual battery mod.

I guess the Gbox is better than nothing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/7/18)

And a pitstop...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

Beetle and mealworm farm




Protein for the hens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/7/18)

I guess I'm just not a farm girl, because that looks gross!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

Hooked said:


> I guess I'm just not a farm girl, because that looks gross!


Those beetles are awesome... Lol. Mealworms just look disgusting...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/7/18)

My grandmother used to raise chickens, I used to feed them cockroaches sometimes . It was fun to watch them swallow them whole

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My grandmother used to raise chickens, I used to feed them cockroaches sometimes . It was fun to watch them swallow them whole



Lol you should see me feed them snails from the garden - shells and all. Throw one in and it's chicken rugby on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/18)

Oh man, I am so tired of this crap now.

First mod (Battlestar) starts malfunctioning so I returned it. I got a new mod as there were no Battlestars in stock so I opted for the Smoant Cylon. Within a month, it breaks at the top on all 4 screws. I had a chat with the lady at VK who said I must return it. So I returned it and very quickly, it was replaced with a new Cylon. Now that I've put in freshly charged batteries, I noticed a black line across the led screen and it has not been that long since I was issued with a new mod. 

WTF???

Please all of you do yourselves a favour - don't buy any Smoant mods, I have come to the conclusion that they are crap. 

I think I will stick to HE mods from now on. So far, the Pico is still working and the Asvape Gabriel is working very well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> There are really very few regulated squonkers available as of now. The gbox performs the best among them... Yes it's ugly but works great.



Check the Ohm Boy X Desire mod - it supports dual batteries. Very nice finish and looks great. For that price, I would definitely get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

You really had a run of bad luck with mods lately @RainstormZA . No need to go to deep in the HE waters, a Therion or Paranormal by lost vape would suit your purposes just fine.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Check the Ohm Boy X Desire mod - it supports dual batteries. Very nice finish and looks great. For that price, I would definitely get one.


For that price I will definitely go for a therion !! I Completely agree with @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/18)

Raindance said:


> You really had a run of bad luck with mods lately @rainstorm. No need to go to deep in the HE waters, a Therion or Paranormal by lost vape would suit your purposes just fine.
> 
> Regards



Yeah and I'm in the market for a squonk mod too.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar, I see what you mean about Kzor's reviews. Glad you pushed me that way. Had a look-see and it turns out that the Ohm Boy X Desire has a proprietary squonk bottle, you can't just use any replacements... So shelfing that idea. Hard to find a gbox but I won't give up looking.

Damn autocorrect...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah and I'm in the market for a squonk mod too.
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar, I see what you mean about Kzor's reviews. Glad you pushed me that way. Had a look-see and it turns out that the Ohm Boy X Desire has a proprietary squonk bottle, you can't just use any replacements... So shelfing that idea. Hard to find a gbox but I won't give up looking.
> 
> Damn autocorrect...


Well I am surprised now, I did a quick search for the gbox for you and was surprised to see it available with some south African vape website that I never heard before that too for 1050 !!.
Not so long ago it was selling on sir vape for 850 I think.
But I saw it on bling vape. I don't think that it's a good option considering our recent experience with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Damn autocorrect...


I am tired of editing my post after posting it. Something's really wrong here, doesn't happen on any other apps or websites.


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am tired of editing my post after posting it. Something's really wrong here, doesn't happen on any other apps or websites.


The last week or so, pages seem to load slow and take their time to refresh. Especially notice it on the tablet, huge response lag when typing with characters on the screen being about three to five characters behind what is being typed. Thought it was my tablet giving problems.

Regards


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/7/18)

Raindance said:


> The last week or so, pages seem to load slow and take their time to refresh. Especially notice it on the tablet, huge response lag when typing with characters on the screen being about three to five characters behind what is being typed. Thought it was my tablet giving problems.
> 
> Regards


Seems to be a problem with portable devices only. Don't have any issues on my computer. But hate to access ecigssa on my computer, makes me feel like I am working.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My grandmother used to raise chickens, I used to feed them cockroaches sometimes . It was fun to watch them swallow them whole



You deserve a Dislike for that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Well I am surprised now, I did a quick search for the gbox for you and was surprised to see it available with some south African vape website that I never heard before that too for 1050 !!.
> Not so long ago it was selling on sir vape for 850 I think.
> But I saw it on bling vape. I don't think that it's a good option considering our recent experience with them.


Yeah exactly... Lol. 

VK has more mech squonkers than regulated ones and I've looked at all my usual sites. Other option is to buy two cheap but quality squonk mods, been contemplating that idea for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)

So this part of my course is getting interesting - penetration testing and vulnerability assessments in CompTIA Security+.


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)

So I see that my parcel is at the JHB Mail Centre. I hope I won't have to wait too long for it to arrive my side for the Orca Solo. 

On another note, I send off a Seagate Portable that is currently under warranty back to Coventry, UK for an RMA. I really hope they send a replacement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb (25/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So this part of my course is getting interesting - penetration testing and vulnerability assessments in CompTIA Security+.


is this IT?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So I see that my parcel is at the JHB Mail Centre. I hope I won't have to wait too long for it to arrive my side for the Orca Solo.
> 
> On another note, I send off a Seagate Portable that is currently under warranty back to Coventry, UK for an RMA. I really hope they send a replacement.


I had problems with my seagate on two occasions. Got replacement both the times.
In fact I got an upgrade on one. I gave them a 500gb portable for repairs and they returned me a 1tb harddrive because they dint have stock for 500gb. 
Are their no Seagate service centers in SA or u had to send them back k because they were from UK ?


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I had problems with my seagate on two occasions. Got replacement both the times.
> In fact I got an upgrade on one. I gave them a 500gb portable for repairs and they returned me a 1tb harddrive because they dint have stock for 500gb.
> Are their no Seagate service centers in SA or u had to send them back k because they were from UK ?



The Seagate consumer portal doesnt list SA as an option. The closest was UK , unfortunately. 

@Willielieb yes IT


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar did you have to pay for return shipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar did you have to pay for return shipping?


It was an over the counter service. I physically went to the service center to give them the faulty hard drive, they sent an SMS when it was ready for collection.


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It was an over the counter service. I physically went to the service center to give them the faulty hard drive, they sent an SMS when it was ready for collection.


Ah I see . T&C notes that we must pay for shipping and boxing to them with requirements outlined then if they find an issue with the hdd, they will return a new one with free shipping on their part.

It's now at Heathrow, waiting to be send to Seagate Coventry. So let's hope they replace it with a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah I see . T&C notes that we must pay for shipping and boxing to them with requirements outlined then if they find an issue with the hdd, they will return a new one with free shipping on their part.
> 
> It's now at Heathrow, waiting to be send to Seagate Coventry. So let's hope they replace it with a new one


Lets hope they upgrade u to a better one !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Lets hope they upgrade u to a better one !!



Haha I wish...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/18)

So I created a funny....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dietz (31/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So I created a funny....
> 
> View attachment 140422


I cant! Its messing with my OCD, That 'Lappie' is driving me mad 

Why is it so big? I normally just use those clear file dividers and cut them to exactly the size of my Atties, I dont get any wear and tear on top neither do I get Juice under this "atty Saver" Unless the tank completely floods.

Here they are, You cant really even see them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Why is it so big?



Because my RDA condenses on the whole piece. I don't want a wet top - I keep on having to wipe it down, which isn't cool as the condensation also gets into the screws and I don't wanna stuff up the mod with all that condensation

BUT good bloody idea. I'll cut out coffee filter patches to fit under the atties - clear plastic on the top with the white patches to absorb excess condensation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (31/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Because my RDA condenses on the whole piece. I don't want a wet top - I keep on having to wipe it down, which isn't cool as the condensation also gets into the screws and I don't wanna stuff up the mod with all that condensation
> 
> BUT good bloody idea. I'll cut out coffee filter patches to fit under the atties - clear plastic on the top with the white patches to absorb excess condensation


... I think its time for you to get the Intake RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/18)

Dietz said:


> ... I think its time for you to get the Intake RTA


Nah, i prefer RDA's


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/18)

When you are running out of juice and can't stand two flavours that is available, you end up finding some concentrate that you hated in the first place.

Brilliant thinking was to try some in my base cronut as you can't taste the lemon anymore. It turned out better than I expected. It was not too bad, could have done with more mint as this flavour is more chocolate than mint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos (31/7/18)

Lovely view on that last photo - is that Mearns in the background?


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/18)

Jos said:


> Lovely view on that last photo - is that Mearns in the background?


Yes, Mearns Dam. How did you know?


----------



## Raindance (31/7/18)

@Dietz, misappropreating office stationary again?
Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (31/7/18)

Raindance said:


> @Dietz, misappropreating office stationary again?
> Lol
> 
> Regards


I think what you mean is "Exercising my skills of ingenuity in a work environment"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jos (1/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes, Mearns Dam. How did you know?



We fish there quite often with our club.

Usually camp at Fountain Hall.


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

Jos said:


> We fish there quite often with our club.
> 
> Usually camp at Fountain Hall.


Ah yes that explains it. The camping ground is opposite our house by the T-junction to the river (Station House Getaways). It's a triple storey house, you will find me vaping outside my front door on the ground level from the dam. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (1/8/18)

Will look out for you and say 'Hi' next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/18)

Yikes!

I just realised I've been smoke free for a year now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Bulldog (3/8/18)

Amazing @RainstormZA  what a milestone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I just realised I've been smoke free for a year now...



Congratulations 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/18)

Congrats @RainstormZA 
A year is an epic milestone indeed
Well done and wishing you all the best for the year ahead!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/18)

Way to go @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/18)

Thanks!

It wasn't really easy though. I've recently fought off a dream where I was smoking a cigarette. Wtf???

Took all of my willpower not to start again and often reminding myself of the bad taste it will leave in my mouth.

This is why I don't vape tobacco juice, the funny thing is I recently tried a tobacco flavour and hated it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/8/18)

Coincidence or what?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (5/8/18)

All the trees

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/8/18)

Yeah 33.3w tuning 3.33v with 0.33ohm coil. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/8/18)

Congratulations on your first year milestone @RainstormZA , great going. Here to lots more of these celebrations

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Finally she is here!

A very tight mtl draw but great flavour.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA (20/8/18)

So peed off.

I finally had contact with Seagate Coventry. They have no record of the hard drive being delivered.

Someone at DHL is lying through their teeth. And instead of emailing me on the issues, they phoned my mom who told them to throw it away because the DHL rep wanted us to pay another R350 to send it back to me. 

Gods dammit! Why are people so stupid? 

Wtf is wrong with people these days? It states clearly not to phone because I'm deaf and email communication is my priority. 

Seagate reps explained that if the parcel was delivered, it would have been stated on my account for records...

I told Seagate to close my case because it's all gone fubar. 

/Rant over...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

A big shout out to @Humbolt for organising my new Stagevape Venus RDA and wire! Thank you so much!


















I am loving the Stagevape Venus RDA so much! Best thing ever invested... Now to save up for the Rage Ohm Boy squonk mod...

I used the stock coils that came with the RDA and gotta say I'm blown away. Vaping at 20w and 0.26 ohms. Very impressed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Humbolt (28/8/18)

Finally! Getting this was like pulling teeth!!
Glad you're enjoying it seems like it was worth the wait. 
I'm still waiting on Faiyaz's battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Finally! Getting this was like pulling teeth!!
> Glad you're enjoying it seems like it was worth the wait.
> I'm still waiting on Faiyaz's battery.


Yes but two months was too long. My smoant charon mini is already in the country after a month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Sooooo I took the plunge and went bought a kak load of stuff from Blck - should be here tomorrow or Wednesday.



> Vanilla Custard v2 Concentrate (CAP) 30ml
> Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 10ml
> Strawberry Concentrate SC (RF) 10ml
> Black Ice Concentrate (BV) WS23 10ml
> ...



Soon I will be happy mixing.... woo hoo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sooooo I took the plunge and went bought a kak load of stuff from Blck - should be here tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I will be happy mixing.... woo hoo!


Cant wait to see what you come up with, should be interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> Cant wait to see what you come up with, should be interesting


Lemon cream cronut
Going to try make a blackberry custard

And strawberries to supplement my current boring bland strawberry juice.

So lets see

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/9/18)

Finally got my concentrates, VG and PG. 

Got to mixing the strawberry mix first - added to my existing boring Cap Sweet Strawberry with Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) and 
Strawberry Concentrate SC (RF). Something wasn't right so I left it to steep for a couple of hours and then smelled it. Slightly better so I'm guessing it may need a longer steeping time. Will see how this turns out.

I also got Cap Juicy Lemon on @KZOR's advice - turned out to be the best decision made. Mixed with Vanilla Custard, Sweet Cream and Zeppola. OH MY!!! This gets as close to the Elysian Labs Lemon Cream Cronut but 50% less sweet. Will leave this to steep for a while before trying again. It has a really nice sour lemony twang to it, complimented with the sweet vanilla custard and sweet cream. 

I decided to do the same with CAP Blackberry and it turned out better than I expected. Definitely needs more blackberry but still very nice and light. Added WS23 Black Ice - lets see how this turns out after a steeping period. 

I still have the Peppermint Crisp as an ADV, nothing beats it. 

I dared myself to try something unique - I added two flavours to my RDA at the same time. The Lemon to one side and the blackberry to the other side of the wicks. A completely perfectly meshed mashed up flavour of both worlds in one - it was quite different, I am still not sure if I like it or dislike it. I also feel that the blackberry will benefit greatly with the addition of some sweet red apple, it would definitely compliment it very well. 

I feel that the Lemon juice would benefit from a bit of sweetening up - not sure if I should add more vanilla custard and sweet cream or should I just get super sweet?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

For @MRHarris1 

Single coil build on the Stagevape Venus RDA 







0.58 Ohms at 20-25w and 3.41v

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> For @MRHarris1
> 
> Single coil build on the Stagevape Venus RDA
> 
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> not sure if I should add more vanilla custard and sweet cream or should I just get super sweet?


Go the Super Sweet route, adding more of the others will throw off the flavor.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> For @MRHarris1
> 
> Single coil build on the Stagevape Venus RDA
> 
> ...



Hi @RainstormZA 

Curious as to what you are using at the bottom of your atty to keep the 510 from scratching? Got my Cylon over the weekend and the 510 is scratched already... (i despise scratches). 

Thanx in advance...


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @RainstormZA
> 
> Curious as to what you are using at the bottom of your atty to keep the 510 from scratching? Got my Cylon over the weekend and the 510 is scratched already... (i despise scratches).
> 
> Thanx in advance...


Template cutout of the atty cover to size of a coffee filter. @Rob Fisher uses plastic ready made - not sure where he gets his from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

Raindance said:


> Go the Super Sweet route, adding more of the others will throw off the flavor.
> 
> Regards


Might be overkill with super sweet. It's a lot better after steeping but still has the lemon bitter note. 

OK I'll order super sweet and start small.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Template cutout of the atty cover to size of a coffee filter. @Rob Fisher uses plastic ready made - not sure where he gets his from.



Thanx for the response, coffee filter cloth could work great thanx. I got two plastic rings with my OHMBoY but what a mission to just keep track of them. 

Thanx once again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Thanx for the response, coffee filter cloth could work great thanx. I got two plastic rings with my OHMBoY but what a mission to just keep track of them.
> 
> Thanx once again.


Yeah I chose it because I tend to have accidents with my rdas and it's great for mopping up juices under the base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I chose it because I tend to have accidents with my rdas and it's great for mopping up juices under the base.



Protection ring and mop cloth... good idea...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Template cutout of the atty cover to size of a coffee filter. @Rob Fisher uses plastic ready made - not sure where he gets his from.



I get them from here @RainstormZA! https://www.stealthvape.co.uk/rebuildable-supplies/clear-atty-gaskets

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/9/18)

So this is my plan... Getting sick of spitback when i accidentally drip too much juice in.




@BumbleBee feel free to use this design if you like it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So this is my plan... Getting sick of spitback when i accidentally drip too much juice in.
> 
> View attachment 146539
> 
> ...


Is that a drip tip ?
Rip tripper says that when the distance increases from the coil, the flavour drops. It was a old video don't know if it's still true with the new atties and coils. 
Do let us know if experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is that a drip tip ?
> Rip tripper says that when the distance increases from the coil, the flavour drops. It was a old video don't know if it's still true with the new atties and coils.
> Do let us know if experience.



Yes it is. Will give feedback. It's quite similar to my old 510 wide bore driptip but a combo of the 810 Base into the 510 shape I wanted.

@BumbleBee will finetune the measurements and all the works so lets see what he comes up with.

Lol @Faiyaz Cheulkar I taped both tips together to see how it will fare. I don't taste any difference.

Bumblebee has experience so I'll leave that up to him and trust he will make me something doable.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (3/10/18)

So I've come to the point where I think I will need to start building my own SS316 coils if I can't find any premade coil wire... As I need to figure out if I have a nickel / nichrome sensitivity OR a PG sensitivity. 

So a little bit of help here would be really be appreciated. First with my questions:

1. What gauges should I be using? 

2. I'm looking at most online shops and they don't always provide the ohmage per meter which actually peeves me off. It makes it difficult to find what I am looking for.

3. I'm thinking fused claptons shouldn't be hard to create so I'd like to go with that and see how it goes. I've seen way too many coil-making videos and I shouldn't have an issue starting out. Aliens will be way out of my scope til I have some experience. 

4. How much wire would I need to start with?

I have all the tools I need in here and in the workshop so we don't need to worry about that. I"ll worry about that when I'm in the UK as I won't have access to a workshop (unless I stay with my uncle). 

@KZOR @BumbleBee @Friep @Steyn777 and tag others - maybe they all can pitch in here and help with some advice... 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (3/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So I've come to the point where I think I will need to start building my own SS316 coils if I can't find any premade coil wire... As I need to figure out if I have a nickel / nichrome sensitivity OR a PG sensitivity.
> 
> So a little bit of help here would be really be appreciated. First with my questions:
> 
> ...


28ga is a great and versatile to use for core wire. 36ga for wraping also great thin but not to thin to work with and provides awesome flavour. I would say 100ft for the 36ga and 100ft 28ga for the core will last a long time. You can use the vapetool app on your phone to work out the ohms for you when you decide on a build especially fused claptons the app is accurate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/10/18)

Friep said:


> 28ga is a great and versatile to use for core wire. 36ga for wraping also great thin but not to thin to work with and provides awesome flavour. I would say 100ft for the 36ga and 100ft 28ga for the core will last a long time. You can use the vapetool app on your phone to work out the ohms for you when you decide on a build especially fused claptons the app is accurate.



Thank you so much for the advice... This certainly will help when I'm in the UK.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

Quick question for the tool savvy guys.

Is this worth spending the money on?

https://m.takealot.com/#!product?id=PLID41263379

I need something portable and compact instead of a set of screwdrivers that take up a big tool box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Quick question for the tool savvy guys.
> 
> Is this worth spending the money on?
> 
> ...



@RainstormZA that one isn't portable... it's really heavy... I must say I have a bit of a screwdriver fetish and have bought a lot of these toolkits but at the end of the day the right thing is to but a couple high-quality screwdrivers and hex screwdrivers, Vape Shears, ceramic tweezers and a decent bent tweezer and that's it.

That toolkit has tons of different goodies and at the end of the day, you may use 4-5 of them only with your vape gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA that one isn't portable... it's really heavy... I must say I have a bit of a screwdriver fetish and have bought a lot of these toolkits but at the end of the day the right thing is to but a couple high-quality screwdrivers and hex screwdrivers, Vape Shears, ceramic tweezers and a decent bent tweezer and that's it.
> 
> That toolkit has tons of different goodies and at the end of the day, you may use 4-5 of them only with your vape gear.


Fair enough, I failed to mention I'm also a qualified A+ technician so the rest of these would work in my favor, in fixing computer hardware. 

I just recently dismantled a graphics card that has a new fan part coming as the current one showing signs that it is starting to fail.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

Now I'm beginning to see what you mean @Rob Fisher. The bulkiness of the driver handle itself.

I still need hex and torx screwdrivers though. Both my mods have torx and most mech hard drives have them - I salvage the magnets from failed drives for other use. 

Any suggestions? 

The hex ones come in two sizes for tech use as mounting screws on the case before screwing the motherboard in. 




Copper one is hex.
￼

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So I've come to the point where I think I will need to start building my own SS316 coils if I can't find any premade coil wire... As I need to figure out if I have a nickel / nichrome sensitivity OR a PG sensitivity.
> 
> So a little bit of help here would be really be appreciated. First with my questions:
> 
> ...



A bit late to your question @RainstormZA 
I dont build claptons or other exptics myself but in case it helps, for normal coils, SS comes out at about half the ohmage of Kanthal wire for the same gauge and wraps.
For example, a 28g Kanthal 7 wraps around 1.5 is about 1 ohm or so. The same coil in SS is about 0.5ohms

If you going to make normal round wire coils, id say go for SS 28g. About 7/8 wraps around 1.5 or 2mm should be good. And the nice thing about SS is you can also do temp control on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

Silver said:


> A bit late to your question @RainstormZA
> I dont build claptons or other exptics myself but in case it helps, for normal coils, SS comes out at about half the ohmage of Kanthal wire for the same gauge and wraps.
> For example, a 28g Kanthal 7 wraps around 1.5 is about 1 ohm or so. The same coil in SS is about 0.5ohms
> 
> If you going to make normal round wire coils, id say go for SS 28g. About 7/8 wraps around 1.5 or 2mm should be good. And the nice thing about SS is you can also do temp control on it.



Thanks @Silver, not too late. Just great advice to use as I haven't ordered anything yet. Still need batteries and waiting on custom driptips so want to couple my order together from Bumblebee

Man, my coils taste like crap now, only getting new ss coils from Tuesday and will look into SS wire after I get back from jhb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Silver, not too late. Just great advice to use as I haven't ordered anything yet. Still need batteries and waiting on custom driptips so want to couple my order together from Bumblebee
> 
> Man, my coils taste like crap now, only getting new ss coils from Tuesday and will look into SS wire after I get back from jhb.



Also give @BumbleBee a shout about SS. I know he likes his SS coils and he knows his stuff so am sure he can also advise you on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

Silver said:


> Also give @BumbleBee a shout about SS. I know he likes his SS coils and he knows his stuff so am sure he can also advise you on it


Will do, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/10/18)

Im really enjoying Sherlock Ohms videos - guy is easy to lipread and instructions are so clear, I could do a few coils in my sleep. Lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

@Rob Fisher !!! Look what I found locally




https://www.electrans.co.za/index.p...-iphone-laptop-cellphone-electronics-etc.html

Thinking of putting in an order through for this one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Rob Fisher !!! Look what I found locally
> 
> View attachment 149069
> 
> ...


I will say too expensive, the actual cost is less than $5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I will say too expensive, the actual cost is less than $5


I agree, but if you select shipping that does not go through SAPO then its going to cost you $50.15. However it defo cheaper if you select a lower shipping option, You would just need to deal with SAPO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

@Dietz and @Faiyaz Cheulkar - this is a local store in Durban. 

So if you say too expensive, where can I get one for cheaper in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Dietz and @Faiyaz Cheulkar - this is a local store in Durban.
> 
> So if you say too expensive, where can I get one for cheaper in South Africa?


I am agreeing with you @RainstormZA . Especially after my 100day wait for my Pico, No amount of discount can justify a 100 day wait.

To recap, Its cheaper online, yes. but is it worth the difference if its stuck at SAPO? -in my opinion NO.

thats Why I say your option is a good option and worth it in my opinion.
I book marked that link you shared and will be getting myself one end of the month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

Ok I got a better price at Bid or Buy - https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/375...cecheck&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=feed

BUT after reading the fine print, this is drop shipping of between 45 to 55 business days. AND buyer pays custom charges, then there's the shipping charges which make the above price really redundant. It's going to add up to that price anyway. 

Nah I am not waiting that long. I rather pay a little more and get something in less than a week or heck even two weeks is fine. 

I need to open up my mod and clean it up proper. Plus one of my hard drives is going, I want to salvage the magnets.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/10/18)

I agree, may be wait for a group buy ? 
I saw these ones in China Town for r30-ish. This link is for Amazon India, 114 India rupees is around r20. 
@RainstormZA if u want I will buy it for u next time I go to China Town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

Having said the above, I can say Mantech is, ummm, well lets see if they have stock. 

http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=15M0056

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/10/18)

Dietz said:


> I am agreeing with you @RainstormZA . Especially after my 100day wait for my Pico, No amount of discount can justify a 100 day wait.
> 
> To recap, Its cheaper online, yes. but is it worth the difference if its stuck at SAPO? -in my opinion NO.
> 
> ...


China Town bro, why pay shipping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Having said the above, I can say Mantech is, ummm, well lets see if they have stock.
> 
> http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=15M0056


for R84? definitely getting a set next time i need batteries from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I agree, may be wait for a group buy ?
> I saw these ones in China Town for r30-ish. This link is for Amazon India, 114 India rupees is around r20.
> @RainstormZA if u want I will buy it for u next time I go to China Town.



Thanks for the offer but that handle looks a bit bulky for me. I have Raynaud's disease and I drop things too easily because of damaged nerves, due to it. I might just break a motherboard. Lol. The one at mantech seems to be lighter and that's ideal for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> for R84? definitely getting a set next time i need batteries from them.


Exactly! But remember shipping costs will add if you're not close to one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

Friep said:


> 28ga is a great and versatile to use for core wire. 36ga for wraping also great thin but not to thin to work with and provides awesome flavour. I would say 100ft for the 36ga and 100ft 28ga for the core will last a long time. You can use the vapetool app on your phone to work out the ohms for you when you decide on a build especially fused claptons the app is accurate.


Now that I start looking for wire, I can only find 26g at VK.

Who has a supply of SS coil wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

At this pricing including courier and vat, it's just not worth it at all. @Faiyaz Cheulkar @lesvaches 





See how the costs add up after courier and vat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (22/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> At this pricing including courier and vat, it's just not worth it at all. @Faiyaz Cheulkar @lesvaches
> 
> 
> View attachment 149265
> ...


i’m around the corner and normally send a driver for the ER14505 batteries when we need them. if we can find a cheaper courier i will send it to you personally myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now that I start looking for wire, I can only find 26g at VK.
> 
> Who has a supply of SS coil wire?


Have you tried vapehyper?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

Friep said:


> Have you tried vapehyper?


Nothing there.

@BumbleBee just informed me that it's not as popular as it used to be and gave me alternatives. I'm starting to think maybe it wont be so bad making plain coils, seeing he and @Silver also use the same method.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> i’m around the corner and normally send a driver for the ER14505 batteries when we need them. if we can find a cheaper courier i will send it to you personally myself.


Aramex but they suck big time. It's only R99. Still not worth it. I'll wait til I get to the uk. I think my dad has a point about not buying here because I'll end up having too much stuff to take with and the uk has better stuff for cheap there anyway. 

I feel sorry for South Africans because we had a discussion regarding technology and how people get ripped off buying stuff that is EOL or old. He saved 20% costs getting his Macbook from the UK and my mother upgraded to a better laptop, also from the UK too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (22/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Nothing there.
> 
> @BumbleBee just informed me that it's not as popular as it used to be and gave me alternatives. I'm starting to think maybe it wont be so bad making plain coils, seeing he and @Silver also use the same method.


https://vapehyper.co.za/collections.../products/kidney-puncher-stainless-steel-30ft

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Aramex but they suck big time. It's only R99. Still not worth it. I'll wait til I get to the uk. I think my dad has a point about not buying here because I'll end up having too much stuff to take with and the uk has better stuff for cheap there anyway.
> 
> I feel sorry for South Africans because we had a discussion regarding technology and how people get ripped off buying stuff that is EOL or old. He saved 20% costs getting his Macbook from the UK and my mother upgraded to a better laptop, also from the UK too.


yes, i’m all too familiar with all the costs. my wife has convinced me to get recertified and wants to leave in the new year. i cannot see myself not purchasing anything until then. besides we have enough friends and family here and overseas that can post and receive our stuff. that which i cannot take with i’ll PIF. any case, i’ll miss my antique furniture more than some mod i can get again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

Friep said:


> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections.../products/kidney-puncher-stainless-steel-30ft


The search function is terrible. If I look for SS316 or even SS316L, it brings up all sorts of results not relating to wire and some sites give me no result.

Google only gave me like two or three links to local companies.

Yeah I have to manually search for it but I don't really have time because of my studying to retake the two failed exams. 

Bumblebee has just made it easier for me so I'll choose what he has offered. Plus I need more Ice Queen, this stuff is helping with my sinus and coughing so basically vaping that when I have bad days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> yes, i’m all too familiar with all the costs. my wife has convinced me to get recertified and wants to leave in the new year. i cannot see myself not purchasing anything until then. besides we have enough friends and family here and overseas that can post and receive our stuff. that which i cannot take with i’ll PIF. any case, i’ll miss my antique furniture more than some mod i can get again.



Yeah tell me about it. Luckily I've learnt not to be attached to things, since I used to move around a lot and this is no exception. The only thing of value is my pc and it's coming with me. I ain't letting that go. I don't care much about my IT tools, can easily replace that.

The other sentimental value is my books and I've lost a few good old ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (22/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah tell me about it. Luckily I've learnt not to be attached to things, since I used to move around a lot and this is no exception. The only thing of value is my pc and it's coming with me. I ain't letting that go. I don't care much about my IT tools, can easily replace that.
> 
> The other sentimental value is my books and I've lost a few good old ones.


hahha, yes my wife already has threatened divorce if i don’t pack the bukowski. man, i don’t know what i’d do with my books or records. i was thinking of sending to a friend in germany until i can get them from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> hahha, yes my wife already has threatened divorce if i don’t pack the bukowski. man, i don’t know what i’d do with my books or records. i was thinking of sending to a friend in germany until i can get them from there.


Apparently you can put your stuff into a shipping container and have it shipped to the country you're going to.

A friend and her husband did that. Went to Australia for 6 months then ended in the UK on two year visas plus shipped their two cats over from SA once they found a suitable place. 

I can't use a container because I don't have enough stuff. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (26/10/18)

Diy project in the works, while I wait for the 1st to arrive so this is going to keep me busy til then. 

A DIY mixer. I have an hard drive with magnets in. All I need is a tool to open it up. And a dc fan. I'm thinking battery operated with, not sure if that will work. 

Oh and the glass beaker was salvaged - it was a French press but some parts were falling apart, my mom said take it if I wanted it. As it was mine but never used as I had a coffee machine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Diy project in the works, while I wait for the 1st to arrive so this is going to keep me busy til then.
> 
> A DIY mixer. I have an hard drive with magnets in. All I need is a tool to open it up. And a dc fan. I'm thinking battery operated with, not sure if that will work.
> 
> ...


ok now you are going to have to give me your PO address. i have just the thing for this project i am willing to sponsor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> ok now you are going to have to give me your PO address. i have just the thing for this project i am willing to sponsor.


Oh my, that's unexpected kindness from you. Thank you. I'll pm you so long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is that a drip tip ?
> Rip tripper says that when the distance increases from the coil, the flavour drops. It was a old video don't know if it's still true with the new atties and coils.
> Do let us know if experience.



So I finally got my driptips made by @BumbleBee - to say they are excellent is an understatement.

They are of the best workmanship I've ever seen and they fit perfectly. Both are custom made - one with seal rings and one without. Yeah my rda’s are weird because the Stagevape Venus RDA has seal rings inside but the Pirate King RDA has them on the tip. 

Now for the flavour performance, nothing changed and the best part I no longer have to deal with spitback due to an higher tip.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So I finally got my driptips made by @BumbleBee - to say they are excellent is an understatement.
> 
> They are of the best workmanship I've ever seen and they fit perfectly. Both are custom made - one with seal rings and one without. Yeah my rda’s are weird because the Stagevape Venus RDA has seal rings inside but the Pirate King RDA has them on the tip.
> 
> ...





RainstormZA said:


> So I finally got my driptips made by @BumbleBee - to say they are excellent is an understatement.
> 
> They are of the best workmanship I've ever seen and they fit perfectly. Both are custom made - one with seal rings and one without. Yeah my rda’s are weird because the Stagevape Venus RDA has seal rings inside but the Pirate King RDA has them on the tip.
> 
> ...



but how do you drip ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

vicTor said:


> but how do you drip ?


Caps are easy to pull off, I've been doing it all along

I meant the tips.

But the Pirate King RDA cap is easy to pull off and I like to fill more where the Venus takes less

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Ummm. On the topic of ohms law, I wrapped two coils for the Pirate King RDA with Vandy vape flat clapton wire.

5 wraps each at 0.09 ohms. It was sitting at 0.11 ohms after dry burn. Feeling like something isn't right here.

I'm getting 0.25 ohms with a single coil of 5 wraps on the Venus. Edit: now 0.18 ohms. Very weird.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (29/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ummm. On the topic of ohms law, I wrapped two coils for the Pirate King RDA with Vandy vape flat clapton wire.
> 
> 5 wraps each at 0.09 ohms. It was sitting at 0.11 ohms after dry burn. Feeling like something isn't right here.
> 
> I'm getting 0.25 ohms with a single coil of 5 wraps on the Venus. Edit: now 0.18 ohms. Very weird.


Flat Clapton wire? What material? Same as on the Venus?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Flat Clapton wire? What material? Same as on the Venus?
> 
> Regards


Yes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (29/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes.



Ok, now I see. You are using Stainless Steel which has a high temperature sensitivity. Even a slight change in the coils temperature increases the resistance noticeably.

What you are seeing is quite normal for this material and the Ohm's will only return to the original build level once the coil has completely cooled down.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Ok, now I see. You are using Stainless Steel which has a high temperature sensitivity. Even a slight change in the coils temperature increases the resistance noticeably.
> 
> What you are seeing is quite normal for this material and the Ohm's will only return to the original build level once the coil has completely cooled down.
> 
> Regards


Now that explains everything

Thanks @Raindance I decided to wrap 2 plain 26ga SS316L coils. 8 or 9 wraps at 0.39 ohms, a tad high for me as I just got used to coils at 0.15 to 0.2 ohms but I'll get used to it.

Pistachio RY4 tastes pretty decent on this set.

So Pirate King RDA :

0.39 ohms
8/9 wraps
2.79v
20w

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

@Raindance I wrapped 8/9 turns on a plain 26g SS316L for the Pirate King RDA 

My result





Really good flavour with Pistachio RY4 juice. I can't seem to put this juice down, thanks @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

And rebuild with the same coils as above but 8 wraps at 0.36 ohms, 2.99v, 25w on the Stagevape Venus RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

The itch to build a coil was too much to bear so I started with twisted as I can't find a fishing line swivel anywhere and by the look of things, I will have to buy a few.

So here is 2 x 26g twisted lines combined. It looks like a chain there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

Ok here she is. 

0.19 ohms, 35w and 2.55v.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (30/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Raindance I wrapped 8/9 turns on a plain 26g SS316L for the Pirate King RDA
> 
> My result
> 
> ...



hi is there a recipe for this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

vicTor said:


> hi is there a recipe for this ?


I think on diyordie bit I did not mix it.i got it from a friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Raindance
> 
> Really good flavour with Pistachio RY4 juice. I can't seem to put this juice down, thanks @RenaldoRheeder



Only a pleasure 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

vicTor said:


> hi is there a recipe for this ?



https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3354#the_new_pistachio_ry4_u_by_enyawreklaw




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

And another coil here, this one wasn't so easy but I got the hang of it quickly.

4x26g cores claptoned at 0.18 ohms, 2.53v and 35w.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/11/18)

So I went a bit overboard with my order from Blck Vapor and I can't wait to start mixing again. Looks like I may be in for a few unique juice lines with the RY4 and Cubano flavours. Plus a throat quick fix with the mint and cream, thanks to @Hooked's suggestion, on creating something specifically for tickled throats. 



> RY4 Double Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 50ml
> Butterscotch Ripple Concentrate (FW) 30ml
> Pistachio Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 10ml
> Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP) 10ml
> ...



Plus more bottles, Gold Nicotine in VG this time and a bit of PG to top up what I currently have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Silver. Cant wait to start experimenting with flavours.
> 
> I cant buy any more mods as i need to start saving up for the UK. Hopefully getting my ancestral visa sorted once Home Affairs sends a copy of my unabridged birth certificate in January 2018
> 
> ...



Haha! I went and bought more or won them. This diary is a great way to look back on my progress so far. 

I went from an iStick Pico to currently now using the Smoant Cylon and Asvape Gabriel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)

Wow awesome service of Blck Vapor and Courier Guy. I ordered yesterday and got it an hour ago. I'm impressed!





The Cubano flavour smells very very bitter so not sure if I'll use it as I can't stand the smell of tobacco and I certainly won't vape it if it tastes like it too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (2/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Wow awesome service of Blck Vapor and Courier Guy. I ordered yesterday and got it an hour ago. I'm impressed!
> 
> View attachment 150341
> View attachment 150342
> ...



just remember, tobacco mixes you gonna need to let steep at least a month, sometimes more

or you won't appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)

vicTor said:


> just remember, tobacco mixes you gonna need to let steep at least a month, sometimes more
> 
> or you won't appreciate it


Ok yeah I'm well aware of the need to steep for a month but the Pistachio RY4-U gives you 15 ish days.

So I'm betting on a full four weeks for the Cubano concentrate, I have mixed a 30ml tester, in case I dislike it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)

Sooooo one more bottle to mix.

These are what I just mixed now 




The last one to make is Pistachio RY4-U

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)

vicTor said:


> you won't appreciate it



@vicTor I'm still not liking the Cubano smell. Something smelling very bitter. 

Well we will see after a month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (2/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor I'm still not liking the Cubano smell. Something smelling very bitter.
> 
> Well we will see after a month.



patience young lady

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)

vicTor said:


> patience young lady


Lol you know me too well. 

I had a quick vape survey on two of the flavours. The butterscotch mint is a winner here!

Barbossa's has an interesting flavour, it has Cubano in so I'll leave that to steep for a while. 

These new mixes have been put away for steeping. Just hope I don't forget about them

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/11/18)

My stirrer stand is complete. Just to wait for @lesvaches to send the stuff and I was just thinking I need a two battery bay where I can wire it up with a small switch.








@Dietz @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My stirrer stand is complete. Just to wait for @lesvaches to send the stuff and I was just thinking I need a two battery bay where I can wire it up with a small switch.
> 
> View attachment 150396
> View attachment 150397
> ...


Nice!!
btw did you know you can actually use magnets to do the heating as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> Nice!!
> btw did you know you can actually use magnets to do the heating as well?


Thanks. No I didn't know that. 

Well heating isn't a priority, it can screw with the nicotine if it gets too hot. 

I just gave the wood some oil then rubbed beeswax-coconut oil mix on to seal it.

Smelling good and proper like beeswax

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

I am so screwed now. Note battery meter is gone, due to dead pixels..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

So should I keep this mod that has just arrived or swap it for a squonk mod? The box is still sealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (9/11/18)

no brainer, squonk mod !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

vicTor said:


> no brainer, squonk mod !


I thought so. Got two rda's, both squonk compatible with bf pins.

What make and model would you recommend for the same value?

Retail is no more than R1000-ish...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I thought so. Got two rda's, both squonk compatible with bf pins.
> 
> What make and model would you recommend for the same value?
> 
> Retail is no more than R1000-ish...



mech or regulated ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

vicTor said:


> mech or regulated ?


To be honest, I think regulated would be better suited for me. 

I can work with a semi-regulated though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

To be honest, I've had my eye on the ohm boy rage but it's R500 more on the retail value and it's a dual battery mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> To be honest, I think regulated would be better suited for me.
> 
> I can work with a semi-regulated though.



single or dual battery

...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (9/11/18)

check out Wisemec Luxotic MF

you can use it to squonk and as a normal mod

or put out a trade/swap ad and see what reaction you get and what's out there

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

vicTor said:


> check out Wisemec Luxotic MF
> 
> you can use it to squonk and as a normal mod
> 
> or put out a trade/swap ad and see what reaction you get and what's out there


Awesome, I didn't know you could use it two ways

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Thanks @vicTor that mod looks awesome. If I don't manage to trade the new mod, I'll sell it and buy the Wismec Luxotic MF box. It's reasonably priced for something with a couple of bells and whistles.

Thanks for pointing me into the right direction.



The guy in the video had some negative comments about it but I do see his point there. Not for the faint hearted or sissies. However, a 21700 battery is only 4000mAh - a dual 18650 gives me 6000mAh in total. So looks like I will need 2 x 21700 batteries to last me the day without needing to keep on charging it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @vicTor that mod looks awesome. If I don't manage to trade the new mod, I'll sell it and buy the Wismec Luxotic MF box. It's reasonably priced for something with a couple of bells and whistles.
> 
> Thanks for pointing me into the right direction.
> 
> ...




also check with that mofo @Martin Narainsamy 

he has one and reviewed it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

vicTor said:


> also check with that mofo @Martin Narainsamy
> 
> he has one and reviewed it


I hope he has subs enabled lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/18)

The Pulse 80/90W is a solid regulated squonker, hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

And I have just seen the vaping mofo's review. I think I quite like it. All the gimmicks that come with it. 

Let's see if I can get a trade. If that fails, I'll sell it and get it myself.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (10/11/18)

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/squonk/products/wismec-luxotic-mf-kit-with-guillotine-v2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/11/18)

@vicTor I think this price is a bargain at Sir Vape's.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/bb-wismec-luxotic-mf-box

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (10/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor I think this price is a bargain at Sir Vape's.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/bb-wismec-luxotic-mf-box



oh hell yes, sorry, was on Blck shopping for concentrates and saw their one so thought I'd share

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/11/18)

vicTor said:


> oh hell yes, sorry, was on Blck shopping for concentrates and saw their one so thought I'd share



Yeah let's just hope it's still in stock come month end then I'll keep both mods if I don't get it traded. That's a pretty good price IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/11/18)

This is a really nice review, @Martin Narainsamy, just parts of the subtitles from Youtube's service sucked but some made me laugh.



I"m sold, I am going to get one.

EDIT: the first video I posted earlier on, I must say that guy is full of cr@p. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (10/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This is a really nice review, @Martin Narainsamy, just parts of the subtitles from Youtube's service sucked but some made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that the one with two boards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> is that the one with two boards?


Correct. One already in the mod and one in the box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

So some progress on the diy stirrer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor I think this price is a bargain at Sir Vape's.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/bb-wismec-luxotic-mf-box



@vicTor cheeky bugger put the price up to R1100

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (13/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor cheeky bugger put the price up to R1100



Was their bday specials


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Was their bday specials
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But still could have kept it down for me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (13/11/18)

Vapeville has the Mod on sale for R800.00 Black only. https://vapeville.co.za/collections/mods/products/wismec-luxotic-mf-squonk-box-mod-100w-w-screen

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

W


MRHarris1 said:


> Vapeville has the Mod on sale for R800.00 Black only. https://vapeville.co.za/collections/mods/products/wismec-luxotic-mf-squonk-box-mod-100w-w-screen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Wow thank you @MRHarris1!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (13/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> But still could have kept it down for me lol



Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (13/11/18)

wait for Black Friday deals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (13/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> W
> 
> 
> Wow thank you @MRHarris1!


Pleasure. That's the lowest I could find.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/11/18)

thought you would like this:

https://www.instructables.com/id/St...ophor/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> thought you would like this:
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/St...ophor/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


Now that is an awesome idea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Now I'm having some serious doubts in getting a squonk mod.

I asked myself why do I want one when I have three mods that do a great job and they all are regulated.

Seriously thinking about getting a Kensei RTA... I want to try again with a different RTA.

Aaaaaaand I need to replace the lcd on the Cylon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now I'm having some serious doubts in getting a squonk mod.
> 
> I asked myself why do I want one when I have three mods that do a great job and they all are regulated.
> 
> ...



Squonking is different @RainstormZA

If you happy with the vape on your RTAs , then its probably not necessary to get a squonker
The thing with squonking is one gets a RDA vape without the need to continuously drip.
also usually easier to rewick and pitstop RDAs

If you like the RDA type vape then a squonker is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (17/11/18)

Silver said:


> If you happy with the vaoe on your RTAs


In fact, I have two rda's. I love them dearly but man the venus can be a b!tch if you overdrip it. And a subohm tank with eleaf coils that I use for testing purposes.

Having looked back on and there were two reasons why I got rid of the Zeus Dual RTA - 1. Wicking was an issue and I am constantly changing juices, hence the drippers. To date, I've not stuck to an ADV yet.

To be honest, it's never been an hassle dripping when you change flavours through the day and not having to rewick every time is a bonus with these rda's.

Only con is I'm rewicking every two days now.

May well be the reason for a change.

So if I keep the Charon Mini, I'll have three mods, two rda's and one rta.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (17/11/18)

Yay!!! I did it.

Potentiometer switch connected to a led and to the fan. Everything works.



Waiting for my stirring bar to cure fully. Then I will get a 9v battery and connect up the circuit.

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (18/11/18)

Now for the full show... That includes diy strawberry mix in the beaker...



Now to wire the circuit together for a 9v battery.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/18)

Looking good. Very impressive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now for the full show... That includes diy strawberry mix in the beaker...
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wire the circuit together for a 9v battery.




nice one @RainstormZA , good job !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (18/11/18)

Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon and @vicTor - surprisingly I only need two nails to wire everything together.

I just ran out of wire so going to see if I can find more in the workshop.

Soldering on the other hand is a b!tch to work with... Flux helps stick everything on.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (18/11/18)

Finally it's done, all I need is the 9v battery to power it.

I can't believe how easy it was to put the wires together on just two iron nails

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

Looking Good, well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

So I decided to keep the Charon Mini mod.

It's not a bad mod overall. Improved design all round, feels more professionally done compared to the Cylon.

Even the battery door is held by magnets. The only con is that the instructions for that wasn't included. I had no idea of what I was supposed to do.

The option screen operation is the same so not much difference. The only thing that is different is the factory reset operation that didn't come with the Cylon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

And now, for my next project, thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn for the idea, is to make an hubbly pot with the working parts of the Cylon as it's not worth fixing it with the lcd costing more than the mod itself and the screw posts are crumbling apart.

My plan is to connect a subohm tank wired to the Cylon via a flexible plastic pipe and the tip end connected to another pipe to the glass bottle with a stopper on and a vaping pipe from there.

It's a start...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Now this is the item I have in mind:




There is a 3 necked bottle too for two pipes but I think personally I should stick to one. And if it fits, an hooker hose and hookah pipe. 

This is the idea I am working off from.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Haha lmfao. 

I have an hookah from Dubai that was gifted to my mom and she has not used it for a couple of years so it's been sitting in my room.

I tested it out. Works too bloody well but the glass bottle is far too big. My strawberry cream RY4 is very strong and somehow the hookah tamed it down a tad, becoming less harsh and more pleasurable to the taste. 

Vaping hookahs will be great for very strong juices...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

Having looked around for that round boiling flask as it is called, I'm not paying between R500 to R3000 for a bottle.

I've made do with a small Consol bottle with a screw cap.

Here's the idea - just a feeling the pipes may be a tad too long so will cut them smaller.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Having looked around for that round boiling flask as it is called, I'm not paying between R500 to R3000 for a bottle.
> 
> I've made do with a small Consol bottle with a screw cap.
> 
> ...


 Looking good so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looking good so far!


Thanks.

Now the question is to find a suitable piece of wood for the whole thing. Just hope I have enough wires too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

Some progress, getting there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

I've decided to play it safe and rather get a proper two cell 18650 battery holder to wire to the pcb board. These things are not to be messed with. 

I'm uncertain about the display as there doesn't seem to be an option locally to get one with only the ribbon cable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/18)

https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/store/li-ion-li-po/1833-battery-holder-2-x-18650.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/18)

https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/st...ery_cat=0&search_query=Display&submit_search=

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/store/li-ion-li-po/1833-battery-holder-2-x-18650.html


I will be getting from https://www.robotics.org.za, that's where I got the few things that I needed.

The display I need from there is kind of an issue as it's welded to the board. I need one that has a loose ribbon cable. Perhaps i should email them and find out if it's flexible or if they have something similar to connect to the Cylon pcb board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

This is the right display screen - https://www.robotics.org.za/OLED-13-SPI?search=1.3"%20

And this battery holder looks of better quality, the other looks like cheap crap - https://www.robotics.org.za/18650-SMD-2X?search=18650

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This is the right display screen - https://www.robotics.org.za/OLED-13-SPI?search=1.3"%20
> 
> And this battery holder looks of better quality, the other looks like cheap crap - https://www.robotics.org.za/18650-SMD-2X?search=18650
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn



your right, quality looks much better!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You're right, quality looks much better!


Yeah I rather be safe than sorry with these batteries. And grammar fixed  lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/11/18)

Final and permanent build for the stirrer. It's attached to a 9v battery in a battery holder.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (24/11/18)

Very Nice @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/11/18)

I decided to work with gold and black paint as I couldn't get copper. This is my result and I looooove it!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

Well here goes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

Improvising as I go along

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (9/12/18)

So this is what I've been up to - a diy zip tool book for my small tools to carry around on jobs.






I just need some backing board...

The materials were recycled from a broken suitcase. Save the environment!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/12/18)

Thats very cool @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So this is what I've been up to - a diy zip tool book for my small tools to carry around on jobs.
> 
> View attachment 153438
> View attachment 153439
> ...



hell, what can't you make !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/12/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, what can't you make !


Lol this one wasn't easy, I wish there was an heavy duty sewing machine then I wouldn't have to put so much strain on mine. I might just have to pop in to the shoe man and ask him to finish it off. The seams are very thick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

Well, well, well that went south. I hate that inner material, it frays too easily...

So I made another with better material that will hold better.

Two side zip pockets, tool compartment inside and then the last, zip on the sides to close/open it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/12/18)

That looks really good @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/12/18)

And the owl speaks to me.

Took me two days to draw this cute little owl.




And I'm donating it to FreeMe Wildlife - they can either do an auction or raffle for it to bring funds into the NPO to help their wildlife rehabilitation centre.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (22/12/18)

Now you an artist as well, what can’t you do @RainstormZA 
That is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> And the owl speaks to me.
> 
> Took me two days to draw this cute little owl.
> 
> ...



Marvellous @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Now you an artist as well, what can’t you do @RainstormZA
> That is beautiful.


Thanks

Heh I only started about 2 or 3 years ago. First animal drawing was of a barn owl and my dad has it. The rest are abstract drawings, charcoal and watercolour paints.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/12/18)

And finally it's completed. I'm happy with it. A bit skewed but who cares???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (1/1/19)

Started another drawing...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/1/19)

I was just wasting time looking at mod reviews on Youtube.

This one is for you @Room Fogger 

Pico Squeeze 2 - I'm definitely getting this one later this year. However, my only concern is when Mike shows the bottle after he squeezed it and it didn't immediately pop back to its original shape. Maybe @BumbleBee can shed some light on that. BTW, Bumblebee, do you only have black in stock?



And the Pico 21700, I have ordered - still waiting for courier to deliver it. Should be arriving either tomorrow or Tuesday. 



Having seen the review of the Pico S - to be honest, it's too much bling on a mod. It doesn't appeal to me. 



I would say the Pico 21700 and Pico Squeeze 2 are definitely winners in my books because they support up to 25mm tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I was just wasting time looking at mod reviews on Youtube.
> 
> This one is for you @Room Fogger
> 
> ...




Thanks for the videos @RainstormZA , I’ll have a look, the Pico squeeze has been on my radar for quite a while, and good reviews on it as well. I also like the 21700 version, want one to give my old Picos some breathing time. Just want to sort out what I need and maybe get rid of some other items, I actually have way too much stuff.  Enjoy your new one when you get it, the Pico was my first mod and it’s still going strong, one purchase you won’t be disappointed with. Good luck with the wait!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (6/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the videos @RainstormZA , I’ll have a look, the Pico squeeze has been on my radar for quite a while, and good reviews on it as well. I also like the 21700 version, want one to give my old Picos some breathing time. Just want to sort out what I need and maybe get rid of some other items, I actually have way too much stuff.  Enjoy your new one when you get it, the Pico was my first mod and it’s still going strong, one purchase you won’t be disappointed with. Good luck with the wait!


I had the istick Pico and it was piffed to someone in need. Plus it was too small for me.

Willing to bet that the 21700 version will be a bit bigger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/1/19)

@Room Fogger it's here! And a lot bigger than the iStick Pico.

I'm impressed. It's perfect - just the size I was after. Coil is crap though. I get a funny taste from the cotton.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (7/1/19)

Ok I'm not sure if it's the tank or the coil but it comes nowhere near the flavour of the iJust 2 tank.

I'm happy with the mod though. The iJust 2 tank sits comfortably on it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (14/1/19)

So after playing with arduino for some time after I got the pack from @lesvaches, I did something new.

I converted my dad's Maglite to LED. colour spectrum of 6500k, 3x longer light range and very bright, almost blinded myself there. Lol. I stripped down the crappy globe and soldered a 3w led chip onto it. Brilliant, I must say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (24/1/19)

I was trying to get around an issue with working on computers and hardware POST beep codes which I'm not able to hear - thanks to technology inventing tiny speakers and a 10% decline in my hearing, making me 90% profoundly deaf. 

Thanks @lesvaches for helping me out - I got a single green led to show exactly what a missing ram stimulation looks like instead of beeping the code and my needing sound assistance from another technician. 

Finally I got a solution to my problem - problem solved...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/19)

Yay! It's here! Thank you @BumbleBee!! She is so pretty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (5/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yay! It's here! Thank you @BumbleBee!! She is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 157646
> View attachment 157647


Love that colour! I hope you enjoy it @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/19)

BumbleBee said:


> Love that colour! I hope you enjoy it @RainstormZA


Lol I'm not used to the RDA - coughing and spluttering every now and then.

But I must say I'm impressed with the whole setup. Ease of setup and use. Definitely will recommend for a noobie.

And it's my first squonk set 

@Faiyaz Cheulkar here we go!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/19)

My set is complete...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (5/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yay! It's here! Thank you @BumbleBee!! She is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 157646
> View attachment 157647



very cool !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crazyj (5/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Room Fogger it's here! And a lot bigger than the iStick Pico.
> 
> I'm impressed. It's perfect - just the size I was after. Coil is crap though. I get a funny taste from the cotton.
> 
> ...


Hi @RainstormZA .I like the look of this.just want to know if my siren 2 24mm would fit on there?

TIA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/19)

Crazyj said:


> Hi @RainstormZA .I like the look of this.just want to know if my siren 2 24mm would fit on there?
> 
> TIA


Yes it will

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Crazyj (5/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes it will
> 
> View attachment 157676


Thank you sir @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I'm not used to the RDA - coughing and spluttering every now and then.
> 
> But I must say I'm impressed with the whole setup. Ease of setup and use. Definitely will recommend for a noobie.
> 
> ...


Finally ! Welcome to the world of squonking. U got an awesome setup there. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/19)

Yippee! It fits... The driptip by @BumbleBee and goes nicely with the purple mod

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

Really nice mod that @RainstormZA 
Wish you well with it
Am tempted to try it too...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/19)

Silver said:


> Really nice mod that @RainstormZA
> Wish you well with it
> Am tempted to try it too...


You should. The price tag is really worth it. You even get a battery and spare bottle included too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (6/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I got a single green led to show exactly what a missing ram stimulation looks like


Seriously! Does it work with bulls as well?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/19)

Raindance said:


> Seriously! Does it work with bulls as well?
> 
> Regards


Ja ja ja bulls have a red led

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/19)

So I went ahead and ordered a bunch of concentrates - going to try something new here, along with my ADV Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints by Charlotte de Berry.

RY4 Double Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Watermelon Concentrate VG (RF)
Sweet Guava Concentrate (CAP)
Pear Concentrate (TFA)
Mango Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Jamaica Rum Concentrate (FA)
Juicy Orange Concentrate (CAP)
Black Ice Concentrate (BV) WS23
Cool Mint Concentrate (CAP)

With the fruit concentrates (Guava, Pear, Mango, Orange) I'm going to attempt a tropical mix on ice but something tells me I"m missing something - I just can't see what it is. 

Watermelon to be mixed with my 3 strawberry cream mix and ice added to it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (7/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So I went ahead and ordered a bunch of concentrates - going to try something new here, along with my ADV Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints by Charlotte de Berry.
> 
> RY4 Double Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
> Watermelon Concentrate VG (RF)
> ...


Add a touch of Cactus to make it juicy. 0.2% should be more than enough.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/2/19)

Raindance said:


> Add a touch of Cactus to make it juicy. 0.2% should be more than enough.
> 
> Regards


Oh so that it's what Cactus does - make certain things juicy? I'll have to put it on my next order. Thanks @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/2/19)

So I've been busy with this new project - a rechargeable led torch.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/2/19)

The only issue I'm having is soldering wire to the torch switch. I've destroyed 3 already 

Any advice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/19)

Is that the TP4056 charger module ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is that the TP4056 charger module ?


Yes it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> The only issue I'm having is soldering wire to the torch switch. I've destroyed 3 already
> 
> Any advice?


Anyone?

Superglue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Superglue?



What does the switch and the solder tabs look like @RainstormZA ? 

It's probably easier to reach the contacts and solder the switch while it's not mounted. Thread the wires through the hole and solder them onto the switch that way, then mount the switch afterwards. If you have enough space, you can use a crocodile clip or long-nosed pliers as a heat-sink as mentioned in the Using a Heat Sink section on this page.
Pre-tin the legs or solder tabs on the switch and also the wire you intend soldering onto the switch. Apply just enough heat to melt the solder and allow it to flow on both the tab and the wire, and then remove the iron. Let it cool down without blowing on the solder joint. Allow enough time for the first part and the switch to cool off before doing the second wire. Patience is the key.

Using a 'Helping Hands' tool may be useful in some situations..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> What does the switch and the solder tabs look like @RainstormZA ?
> 
> It's probably easier to reach the contacts and solder the switch while it's not mounted. Thread the wires through the hole and solder them onto the switch that way, then mount the switch afterwards. If you have enough space, you can use a crocodile clip or long-nosed pliers as a heat-sink as mentioned in the Using a Heat Sink section on this page.
> Pre-tin the legs or solder tabs on the switch and also the wire you intend soldering onto the switch. Apply just enough heat to melt the solder and allow it to flow on both the tab and the wire, and then remove the iron. Let it cool down without blowing on the solder joint. Allow enough time for the first part and the switch to cool off before doing the second wire. Patience is the key.
> ...


Thanks @Kuhlkatz 

Problem with this switch is it doesn't work on both sides of the button. I have to use the bottom part in the middle and that's when it breaks. Even a slight bit of heat and it just comes apart.




Image above is the same as what I'm using.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (12/2/19)

@RainstormZA maybe if you solder a female spade connector to your wires then push on to switch. Can't judge the size from your pic though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Kuhlkatz
> 
> Problem with this switch is it doesn't work on both sides of the button. I have to use the bottom part in the middle and that's when it breaks. Even a slight bit of heat and it just comes apart.
> 
> ...









Mmm, it looks more like these are intended for a spring-loaded contact style fit as opposed to soldering. 
I'd try 'engaging' the swich to the 'on' position so it makes contact and allow the innards to act as part of the heat sink, and clamp a Crocodile clip from either side to 'pin' down and retain the centre contact for tinning first.
If the solder does not take that easily on the contact surface, you can try to finely scratch it with a sharp object and then do the tinning and soldering.

If that does not work, you can always try to source something similar to this Wire Glue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmm, it looks more like these are intended for a spring-loaded contact style fit as opposed to soldering.
> I'd try 'engaging' the swich to the 'on' position so it makes contact and allow the innards to act as part of the heat sink, and clamp a Crocodile clip from either side to 'pin' down and retain the centre contact for tinning first.
> 
> If the solder does not take that easily on the contact surface, you can try to finely scratch it with a sharp object and then do the tinning and soldering.
> ...


Thank you, that's more like what I need to do. 

Basically I used flux as if it's a glue to get the solder to stick first. Like you said, patience so it needs to cool first then add solder-flux on wire and drop on top of it. 

@Bulldog it's actually the size of your thumbnail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

And my portable battery rechargeable lamp is completed. Just in time for load shedding - cheaper and safer than candles

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/19)

what wattage soldering iron are you using and what solder wire are u using ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> what wattage soldering iron are you using and what solder wire are u using ??


No idea, cheap soldering iron and I can't remember the name of the wire - bought it long ago, the roll lasts you ages. Guy asked me what I'm soldering - said electronics and he gave me that one specifically for electrical/electronics wiring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Here you go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 
> Here you go
> 
> ...


30 watts is enough power. post a pick of the tip of the soldering iron.
Also I think u are taking too long to solder and hence the heat transfer, practice soldering two pieces of wire or some other electronics, target is to solder within two seconds of touching the soldering iron.
Unlike what many people think, soldering is a fine skill and takes practice. I love this video, it teaches soldering starting from basics

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/2/19)

the tip of ur soldering iron is also important. If it's pointed then file it a little to get a flat surface. Also any oxide build-up on the tip will mess with the heat transfer. The soldering iron tip should look something like this 
Cross section --



Front view

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/19)

I have a question for you, @Faiyaz Cheulkar - can you use any damp sponge to clean the tip?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I have a question for you, @Faiyaz Cheulkar - can you use any damp sponge to clean the tip?


depends on the material of the sponge. I use a small peice of old cotton rag to clean the tip when it's hot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/19)

Torch completed 









Ps. @Faiyaz Cheulkar, my tip had to be swapped out for a spare, no wonder I was having issues with soldering. How often do they need to be replaced?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Torch completed
> 
> View attachment 158253
> View attachment 158254
> ...


Never replaced mine, I only stand paper it before I use it or some times file it a little to take off the oxide layer. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/2/19)

Here we go - recycled PSU box, switch and fan fitted with a TP4056 charger and 18650 battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/3/19)

I know it's been a while since I posted in here.

I just wanted to say Red Pill is flipping good in the Gear RTA @Rob Fisher. The flavour in that RTA is really good, I believe that the low power requirement is suited for Red Pill and the Gear RTA does it justice. I've just finished two tanks already. 

Things have been hectic of late. Still waiting to hear if my UK visa is approved. Did a massive "spring-cleaning" and working on building up my juice bottles en mass in case I get approved to go to the UK as the first two months I will need to find my feet, with a new job offer waiting for me there and a lot of research into everything to do with the UK. 

I think I'm ready to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I know it's been a while since I posted in here.
> 
> I just wanted to say Red Pill is flipping good in the Gear RTA @Rob Fisher. The flavour in that RTA is really good, I believe that the low power requirement is suited for Red Pill and the Gear RTA does it justice. I've just finished two tanks already.
> 
> ...



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (30/3/19)

I spent two years in England after school. Did Factory work and lived in the Spalding/Boston area. Had the time of my life. Living on minimum wage over there seemed to be a lot easier than on a decent salary here. I am sure you will have a great time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/3/19)

Elmien said:


> I spent two years in England after school. Did Factory work and lived in the Spalding/Boston area. Had the time of my life. Living on minimum wage over there seemed to be a lot easier than on a decent salary here. I am sure you will have a great time.


Yeah any job is better than nothing. I'm actually willing to go outside my scope just to support myself. Most of the IT jobs are not flexible for a deaf person. So back to square one with word of mouth through people I know as this job offer is through my stepdad's sister's daughter who I will be working with. 

It's temporary so I will need to find something before the 4 months are over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (30/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah any job is better than nothing. I'm actually willing to go outside my scope just to support myself. Most of the IT jobs are not flexible for a deaf person. So back to square one with word of mouth through people I know as this job offer is through my stepdad's sister's daughter who I will be working with.
> 
> It's temporary so I will need to find something before the 4 months are over.



It will be easier once you are there, I think. You should go to your nearest "Job Centre" as soon as you are there. You probably know about them. They always have a lot of available jobs and you might just strike it lucky with something that suits you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/19)

Elmien said:


> It will be easier once you are there, I think. You should go to your nearest "Job Centre" as soon as you are there. You probably know about them. They always have a lot of available jobs and you might just strike it lucky with something that suits you.


Lol I was just thinking about that. They do have a website that lists jobs available but I think it will be better if I went and spoke to someone in person.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/19)

The Gods are vaping stukkend!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @SmokeyJoe. Yeah I've noticed the price of the coils but that isn't going to stop me from building my own - I started with the iJust S, then the Pico and now I've ordered the Smoant Cylon after my faulty Battlestar was returned.
> 
> Speaking of Wotofo, I was just looking at it and liking the look very much. I can see there's lots of good RTA's out there so decided not to get the Oppo (sorry @Braki - this one had a review about leaking tanks, no thanks) and continue to do some more research before I decide on one. I've already ordered a sh!tload of 0.3 ohm notch coils and UD cotton for my EC coil building. I'll be honest with you, it's far much cheaper to build my own coils and actually, I enjoy the challenge too. I'm the kind of person that likes to keep my hands busy and I've noticed I'm getting bored with the "too easy" coil building with the notch coils. I need something different.
> 
> So far in favour of RTA's, the Ammit 25 and Wotofo is winning me over. I've been eyeing a few OBS RTA's as well.


Wow.

Looking back at this thread, I've definitely come a long way. 

The Gear RTA is definitely a winner for sure, thanks @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

Some great news.

My UK visa has been approved, went to pick up my passport in Durban today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Some great news.
> 
> My UK visa has been approved, went to pick up my passport in Durban today


Awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (2/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Some great news.
> 
> My UK visa has been approved, went to pick up my passport in Durban today


Great news @RainstormZA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

well done! first thing you do when you land is send electricity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> well done! first thing you do when you land is send electricity!


Hah! There's a small error, I'm supposed to go on the 15th May but my visa has 20th May so going to have to fix that because I start the job on the 18th

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Congrats on the Visa @RainstormZA 
How long is it for?

Please do keep in touch when you are on that side!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Visa @RainstormZA
> How long is it for?
> 
> Please do keep in touch when you are on that side!


Thanks, of course I will continue to post here from that side.

My visa is 5 years, we applied for the ancestral visa. 

I've just worked out what it would cost for me to diy in the UK. Good Lords, it's more expensive there. I guess we Saffers got it lucky for cheap VG and PG plus free nicotine mg choice. Two online shops offer nicotine shots of 18mg only in 10ml bottles. Yikes! Then there's the issue of finding concentrates - I can't find FA Jamaica rum and another concentrate I can't remember which. 

It should run more or less of about 50 GBP a month on a few concentrates, 200ml vg/Pg and nicotine 

So I think to be safer on this side is to mass produce my one juice recipe and take it over with me for at least 2 months.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks, of course I will continue to post here from that side.
> 
> My visa is 5 years, we applied for the ancestral visa.
> 
> ...



That's great @RainstormZA 
And I am wishing you all the very best there. I hope it goes well for you and you succeed in what you want to do!

As for the DIY concentrates etc - don't worry, BLCK Vapour ships internationally

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> As for the DIY concentrates etc - don't worry, BLCK Vapour ships internationally


Yeah what would the shipping cost? 

Seriously, 3rd online UK shop and no Jamaica Rum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah what would the shipping cost?
> 
> Seriously, 3rd online UK shop and no Jamaica Rum.



Im not sure about the shipping cost - but maybe get in touch with BLCK and ask them
If you order a fair amount I'm sure it wouldn't be too bad.
I suppose the heavy PG/VG by the litre wouldn't make sense - but for the hard to find concentrates, maybe it will work out well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Im not sure about the shipping cost - but maybe get it touch with BLCK and ask them
> If you order a fair amount Im sure it wouldnt be too bad.
> I suppose the heavy PG/VG by the litre wouldnt make sense - but for the hard to find concentrates, maybe it will work out well


Yeah I was thinking the same thing or I could just ask my mom to take local and bring it up when she comes through (before going to Holland). 

The PG / VG is not too bad, the 3rd online shop had much cheaper so lets see as vaping is a lot more popular. Hundreds of one shots to choose from, hundreds of concentrate brand names (some I've never heard of before). Man, some of the comments are hilarious, I'm surprised a few "rude" ones were published in the reviews and I never laughed so hard in my life at this one review on the Monster MSV Mango Chiller one shot. 

Besides the lack of availability on some concentrates, maybe it's time I move on and try new recipes. There are some pretty good recipes like strawberry milk, and a couple of ones I wanted to try like Strawberry & Glazed Doughnut, I loved that juice by Vape Africa but it was far too sweet for my liking. Plus a few good suggestions in my Flavour Additions thread as well.

Damn, I forgot about my favourite nicotine brand - Gold Nic, I swear after using this, I will never go back to any other brand. Maybe I should consider contacting Richio and find out what the shipping costs are. And check with UK customs on bringing in items that might not be allowed in the UK (apparently there's this story about the law trying to clamp down on high nicotine use).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/19)

Ooh I'm in trouble now. 

I just got a mod and atty for reviewing. Only to find that mod takes 2 x 18650 batteries and I only have one. I guess I'll have to visit the new vape shop in PMB on Friday and pray they have the batteries in stock. 

@Rob Fisher do you have their contact info so that I can email them and find out? 

Review will come shortly after I get the extra batteries.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooh I'm in trouble now.
> 
> I just got a mod and atty for reviewing. Only to find that mod takes 2 x 18650 batteries and I only have one. I guess I'll have to visit the new vape shop in PMB on Friday and pray they have the batteries in stock.
> 
> ...


If you are referring to Iron Lung Vapery, @BigGuy should be able to assist

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooh I'm in trouble now.
> 
> I just got a mod and atty for reviewing. Only to find that mod takes 2 x 18650 batteries and I only have one. I guess I'll have to visit the new vape shop in PMB on Friday and pray they have the batteries in stock.
> 
> ...








3 Miller street
3201 Pietermaritzburg, KwaZulu-Natal
Get Directions




033 346 2959

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/19)

Yes @Rob Fisher that's the one. Thanks a million!!!

@Dela Rey Steyn thanks, I'll pm him so long.

Was hoping for a email address, I can't make phone calls because I'm deaf. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/19)

Desk check

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes @Rob Fisher that's the one. Thanks a million!!!
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn thanks, I'll pm him so long.
> 
> Was hoping for a email address, I can't make phone calls because I'm deaf. Lol



Whoops, I forgot! You can messenger them on FB. https://www.facebook.com/ironlungvapory/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/4/19)

Hi yes Iron lung does stock a variety of 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/19)

So I've been given some hardware to review and thought why not get myself a reviewer title and a blog site to document everything. 

So here it is - I'm getting things set up and sundry so give me a shout if you think something's out of place. I've not done this in a very long time.

https://thedeafvaperreviews.home.blog/

Oh by the way, I've only found one deaf vaper doing reviews and she's brilliant, I could really understand her ASL and most of my Sign Language is blended with ASL (American Sign Language) and SASL (South African Sign Language). ASL has the advantage over SASL because they have much more use of vocabulary with hand signs. She was just so easy to understand but my lipreading gives me a bigger advantage so some signs I did not know, I could just read it off her lips. 

Maybe one day I will do video blogs like she has been doing. 

Her channel here - 

Well I just had a look at her channel - it's not full of vaping stuff so it's not a lot there to see about vaping-related stuff. 

And another video - explaining how to clean coils, bottles, I didn't watch the whole thing yet.



Then there's this video, looked to be dated from May 2015 so not sure if there are any recent ones but I will find out as I explore some more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/19)

Great stuff @RainstormZA  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/19)

Review of the Mango Freez One Shot

*Mango Freez One Shot (10ml)*

Company: Super Shots by Flavour World
Product Name: Mango Freez One Shot
Mod: Voopoo X-217
Watts/Volts: 30-40W
Atomiser: Voopoo MAAT Atomizer
Coil Resistance: 0.22
Strength: 3mg Gold Nicotine DIY
Price: R69 (ZAR) for 10ml (makes 100ml), R170 (ZAR) for 30ml (makes 300ml)
Website: https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/mango-freez-one-shot






*Product description on website: *

A ripe sweet ice cold malaysian mango juice

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

At first impressions, it tasted just like Ola’s Paddle Pop Mango and Orange ice tubes that I normally get from our local supermarkets on an hot day. It smells and tastes exactly like that.

As this is a one-shot that I bought from Flavourworld SA, you are required to add VG (Vegetable Glycerin), PG (Propylene Glycol) and nicotine if needed. I added the VG, PG and 3mg of Nicotine to make 100ml through a ejuice calculator and it was mixed at 60VG / 40PG, recommendation says 70/30 but I have no issues with it being at 60/40.

However, vaping it is a different story. Well, not completely different but there is very little ice and I was expecting more of a blast in my face type of ice. It’s impressive enough, it’s quite sweet but for those who love their sweet ripe mangos, this is for you. If you let it go to “dry burn” stage, it doesn’t taste that good. For those with RTA’s, I would suggest you don’t let the tank empty half way as it tends to give off a funny taste (almost like dry burning, think that’s the juice burning off the coils).

I tested it with 3 different tanks and mods. An RDA is not so bad as I was using a Pico Squeeze 2 with the Coral 2 RDA – it’s alright but not ideal really. Then I used my OFRF Gear RTA – this is a tank that does not like high wattage – it was great at first then started tasting funny, and after a few vapes, it came back normal so I don’t think it’s suitable for RTA’s either.

I just tested the new MAAT tank from Voopoo and after 3 tanks, I have to say I am really impressed with the new tank design. Flavour is very consistent all the way through. This is a subohm tank that has interchangeable coils and stays submersed in the tank with the juice so I think this juice is suited to subohm tanks.

It is certainly a perfect ADV (All Day Vape), I can vape several tanks of this DIY juice and not feel queasy afterwards.

*Rating:* 9/10

*Conclusion:* Would I buy it again? *Yes definitely!!!*

Source: https://thedeafvaperreviews.home.blog/2019/04/11/mango-freez-one-shot-10ml/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Great Review @RainstormZA ! Personally, if the juice is "fussy" like that, I'll give it a skip

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Great Review @RainstormZA ! Personally, if the juice is "fussy" like that, I'll give it a skip


Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 

Yeah unfortunately, as some would say it's heavy on the coils. I think that's what they meant, I'm not sure. For me, personally, I was a bit miffed when I got that funny taste and thought wtf is going on. This was supposed to be a good tasting juice, more apparent on the first few vapes. By the time the tank was half-way, the funny taste presented itself again and I thought what the hell, lets see what happens. It does gradually drop flavour as the juice level drops so you need to keep on refilling it. 

With the Voopoo MAAT tank, you never have to worry about the flavour dissipating or tasting funny after a couple of draws. 

It's just one of these juices that are probably more suited to a sub-ohm tank, more than an RDA and RTA. I have a Ello tank but need new HW coils for that to test it too. I also have an iJust S tank too, I probably should test it as well today as I do have some spare coils for it. 

BUT from personal experience, I believe it could be the addition of sweetener that causes this effect, which is why I adjusted my private Butterscotch Mints recipe to exclude super sweet and since then I've not had a tasting issue with it. And also to remember that every juice reacts differently to different tanks as well, I've had a lot of sub-ohm tanks, rda's and at least I think 2 RTA's so kind of working off from my personal experience. 

To cap it off, it's still a great juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (11/4/19)

I am on the other end with sweetener. I have tried a few recipes that do not have it and after tasting it, had to add a few drops. After adding sweetener the vape is smoother and brings the flavour out for me. I don't like too much sweetener because then that is all you taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/19)

Elmien said:


> I am on the other end with sweetener. I have tried a few recipes that do not have it and after tasting it, had to add a few drops. After adding sweetener the vape is smoother and brings the flavour out for me. I don't like too much sweetener because then that is all you taste.


Yeah everyone is different. I find that if I add Sweet Cream, it does actually improve the flavour without needing to add sweetner in. Apparently I've read somewhere on the forums that either Vanilla Swirl or Marshmallow adds sweetness to a recipe too. I got to test that theory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah everyone is different. I find that if I add Sweet Cream, it does actually improve the flavour without needing to add sweetner in. Apparently I've read somewhere on the forums that either Vanilla Swirl or Marshmallow adds sweetness to a recipe too. I got to test that theory.



Also read that, think it was marshmallow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I also have an iJust S tank too, I probably should test it as well today as I do have some spare coils for it.



Sad to say, the iJust 2 failed the test - it's going into the bin. It's a horrible tank to use. The flavour comes out muted. I've tried all the tricks in the book and it doesn't even come close to the MAAT tank. I ran the MAAT tank at 40w, and the ice factor became too much for me so I dropped it back to 30W, which was a much more comfortable and tasty vape. It's a great sub-ohm tank for flavour but for those who prefer their restricted DL draw, this is not for you. It's a very airy tank - it's like breathing through a PVC pipe instead of a drinking straw.

Expect a separate review for it shortly. I still have to test the other two coils that come with the MAAT tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Sad to say, the iJust 2 failed the test - it's going into the bin. It's a horrible tank to use. The flavour comes out muted. I've tried all the tricks in the book and it doesn't even come close to the MAAT tank. I ran the MAAT tank at 40w, and the ice factor became too much for me so I dropped it back to 30W, which was a much more comfortable and tasty vape. It's a great sub-ohm tank for flavour but for those who prefer their restricted DL draw, this is not for you. It's a very airy tank - it's like breathing through a PVC pipe instead of a drinking straw.
> 
> Expect a separate review for it shortly. I still have to test the other two coils that come with the MAAT tank.



I would compare my MAAT tanks draw similar to my Zeus Dual draw. Love the flavor on this MAAT! Actually makes a juice thats not hectically sweet in my normal RTAs taste as if i added 10 drops sweetner at around 70 watts, but if you lower the watts the sweetens goes away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/19)

Just went to the The Iron Lung Vapory. Got my batteries.

Loved the steampunk style decoration! The door looked awesome!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (18/4/19)

Wishing you a very special Happy Birthday! May you have a successful year ahead and all the best with move across the water!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/19)

What are the chances that I can add a mesh coil to my rta's?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien (7/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> What are the chances that I can add a mesh coil to my rta's?



It would depend on the deck I suppose. I saw people using mesh to make "regular" coils on Facebook. Not sure how it performs though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/19)

Elmien said:


> It would depend on the deck I suppose. I saw people using mesh to make "regular" coils on Facebook. Not sure how it performs though...
> View attachment 165887


That's the idea I have in mind. Thanks @Elmien

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/19)

I was just digging through my digital album on my PC, looking for my old aquarium tank photos to show my uncle (he's visiting for two nights) when I found this. 

Oh my!!! Those were the good old days! @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo a quick look down memory lane of your old range juices - do you still have them?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I was just digging through my digital album on my PC, looking for my old aquarium tank photos to show my uncle (he's visiting for two nights) when I found this.
> 
> Oh my!!! Those were the good old days! @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo a quick look down memory lane of your old range juices - do you still have them?
> 
> View attachment 166114



Cool pic @RainstormZA !
They still have those three flavours 
I suppose they might have been reformulated slightly over the years.
https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-creamy-mango-30ml-vape-king.html
https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-menthol-ice-30ml-vape-king.html
https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-raspberry-rush-35ml-vape-king.html

Check out this pic I took of their *Pina Colada* that I reviewed in June 2014. These were the older VK house brand bottles:
Review is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-3#post-62144

I see they still have this juice too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/19)

Yeah @Silver! I immediately went to see if they were and I think I may just buy a few for UK. I've forgotten what the Raspberry Rush tastes like, it was certainly more than a year ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/19)

Can you believe it? It's getting real, my last night in KZN then JHB til the 18th to spend time with my brother's kids.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (13/5/19)

Butterflies?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Butterflies?


No. Strangely I feel nothing but sadness for leaving this beautiful countryside.

But I sure like hell will not miss the winter, got a feeling it's going to be a bad one. We've already got frost so early. The mists are rising up from the river after 10pm.

I actually can't wait to see the kids reaction as I've crocheted them winter jerseys. They got something to remember me by.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (13/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> No. Strangely I feel nothing but sadness for leaving this beautiful countryside.
> 
> But I sure like hell will not miss the winter, got a feeling it's going to be a bad one. We've already got frost so early. The mists are rising up from the river after 10pm.
> 
> I actually can't wait to see the kids reaction as I've crocheted them winter jerseys. They got something to remember me by.



lol. You do know that the UK is in permanent winter right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/19)

DizZyRaScaL said:


> lol. You do know that the UK is in permanent winter right?


Nope, my aunt says it's nice and warm, they're wearing shorts, flip-flops and t-shirt. You do realise that I've been there before so I have experienced the weather. Pretty much like right now in Mooi River. When I left in May, it was warming up and we sat in the sun for an hour. 

But up North in Yorkshire, definitely a big chance of snow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (13/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Nope, my aunt says it's nice and warm, they're wearing shorts, flip-flops and t-shirt. You do realise that I've been there before so I have experienced the weather. Pretty much like right now in Mooi River. When I left in May, it was warming up and we sat in the sun for an hour.
> 
> But up North in Yorkshire, definitely a big chance of snow.


My daughter is over there and she made a braai today. Hot weather the past couple of days and the whole of the winter was not much colder than winter in Cape Town either. Global warming due to all the electric cars they have over there being charged by coal fired power stations.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/5/19)

So I'm in JHB but will not be as active as I used to be here - cellphone is giving me issues. The night is much milder and not too cold.

The kids loved their jerseys and the boy was so proud of wearing it. Sweet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/19)

Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby. 

Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.

I got a little place, right where I’m about to start work at the office so it’s just a walk in the park.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...



All of the best on your new journey @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...


fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (20/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...



glad all is well, enjoy and all the best !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/19)

Is it weird that I’m not all hyped over this move?

And that I have a week off to settle in. I can already see a lot that I can do here to make myself useful. 

The beautiful English wisteria is blooming and smells absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (20/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...


All the best, @RainstormZA 

Please keep posting with updates etc. It’s always good to have news from abroad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Great to hear @RainstormZA 
The place looks clean!

Wishing you all the best for the work and new vibe
We here rooting for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...


All the best in your new endeavor @RainstormZA , good luck and good tidings. Don’t become a stranger here, we are only a internet click away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/19)

At 8:30, yes I’m still up and was invited to a crocheting club by my aunt

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/19)

Ok I think my body clock needs adjusting to the uk summer, 10pm and the sun is about to set. Not used to that. 

I think when I’ve had some decent sleep, I’ll find that there’s a lot to adjust to. Right now I’m not thinking straight with the lack of sleep from flying over here. I had forgotten how bad it gets and I was 17 when I first came here.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (21/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...


All the best to you on this new adventure @RainstormZA. Glad you got there safe.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally reached my destination- I’m now in Selby.
> 
> Man, that was the longest flight of my life. I can’t remember getting any sleep - kept dozing on and off from Dubai and 5 hours to Selby from Heathrow.
> 
> ...



best of luck for your future endeavors @RainstormZA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I think my body clock needs adjusting to the uk summer, 10pm and the sun is about to set. Not used to that.
> 
> I think when I’ve had some decent sleep, I’ll find that there’s a lot to adjust to. Right now I’m not thinking straight with the lack of sleep from flying over here. I had forgotten how bad it gets and I was 17 when I first came here.



I can only imagine what fasting would be like in the UK.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (21/5/19)

Hmmm who said UK is in permanent winter has me proving him or her wrong. It’s been hot and sunny two days in a row.

Visiting my godparents for lunch, it was good to see them after ten ish years.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/19)

Raindance said:


> My daughter is over there and she made a braai today. Hot weather the past couple of days and the whole of the winter was not much colder than winter in Cape Town either. Global warming due to all the electric cars they have over there being charged by coal fired power stations.
> 
> Regards


This made me think of what you mentioned @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/19)

News update: I'm being moved to a more permanent housing, a parkhome to be more specific. I've just had a look and it's not bad, better than where I'm staying as it's smaller and easier to clean. Plus no stairs, which is a bonus. Lol yes I'm lazy and unfit. 

I can't wait for the chestnuts to come so that I can roast and eat them. Got a long wait though as they should be ready in Sept and I've never eaten them before. 

Visited a Jobcentre in Selby - super helpful with a great list of job sites I can apply online.

Also picked up my BRP card - still have to register with doctor and dentist. A lot of the NHS dentists are fully booked and I really need one as I arrived in a mouthful of pain. You swear private dentists are good but somehow this one screwed up things and I'm just beyond fed up with dental issues and huge bills to show for nothing. I rather pull all the teeth out and live with dentures, is how I feel right now.

And it's 19:18 here, shining sun in its full glory... Chilly but no different to where I came from.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (24/5/19)

seen any vapers ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/19)

vicTor said:


> seen any vapers ?


Not really but there are quite a few vape shops in town so very happy about that. I saw two deaf people yesterday in passing but I don't know them. 

Vaping is bigger here than you think. More vaping shops than smoking ones.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Am enjoying hearing your commentary @RainstormZA 
Looking forward to hearing more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> Am enjoying hearing your commentary @RainstormZA
> Looking forward to hearing more!


Thanks @Silver i just speak my mind as it is. 

Next time I pass that vape shop, I'll pop in and take pictures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Silver i just speak my mind as it is.
> 
> Next time I pass that vape shop, I'll pop in and take pictures.



That would be great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (25/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Not really but there are quite a few vape shops in town so very happy about that. I saw two deaf people yesterday in passing but I don't know them.
> 
> Vaping is bigger here than you think. More vaping shops than smoking ones.



when you're settled you should hook up with @Timwis but not sure exactly where he is in UK

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/19)

vicTor said:


> when you're settled you should hook up with @Timwis but not sure exactly where he is in UK


He's in Bolton so quite a way down South.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerharddP (25/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> At 8:30, yes I’m still up and was invited to a crocheting club by my aunt
> 
> View attachment 166959





I know what you mean.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/19)

Oooh look what I found after the rain

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/5/19)

Saw you mentioned you were starting work tomorrow @RainstormZA (on another thread)

Wishing you all the best for that!

What work are you doing? Wow, that was fast! Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/19)

I already had a job offer before I came here through my aunt - it was just to secure my visa and it’s only 4 months. 

I will be working for Scalm Park Leisure - just not exactly sure what I will be doing but by the sound of it, bits and pieces there. My aunt has requested for the website to be updated and an updated brochure too. Then there’s office work and “dirty” work to be done, I’ll probably end up in the workshop with my cousin refurbishing stuff for park homes, caravans, and cottages as general cleaning. 

I’m being moved to a park home hopefully by the end of this week or next week as a more permanent settlement and it’s cheaper as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (28/5/19)

park homes are cool, you can move your house wherever you want it ...lol

good luck at first day !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)

May you have an awesome first day at work @RainstormZA

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/19)

vicTor said:


> park homes are cool, you can move your house wherever you want it ...lol
> 
> good luck at first day !


Yeah but these ones are more a permanent structure. If you look on the satellite map, you’ll see a lot of them. 

This place has a golf course too - two pars are named after two people - Denis’ Menace and Sid’s Folly. 

And foot golf, I can’t fathom how people can kick footballs like it’s golf. I got to see that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I already had a job offer before I came here through my aunt - it was just to secure my visa and it’s only 4 months.
> 
> I will be working for Scalm Park Leisure - just not exactly sure what I will be doing but by the sound of it, bits and pieces there. My aunt has requested for the website to be updated and an updated brochure too. Then there’s office work and “dirty” work to be done, I’ll probably end up in the workshop with my cousin refurbishing stuff for park homes, caravans, and cottages as general cleaning.
> 
> I’m being moved to a park home hopefully by the end of this week or next week as a more permanent settlement and it’s cheaper as well.


Great news @RainstormZA , good luck, please send photos of your escapades out there, maybe a steampunk home is in the pipeline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Great news @RainstormZA , good luck, please send photos of your escapades out there, maybe a steampunk home is in the pipeline?


Lol I was thinking more of a bus home, have always wanted one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/19)

Moss and it's seeds





Oh BTW just found two vapers here - my cousin and a customer.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/19)

So this is what I moved into today.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 168094
> So this is what I moved into today.


looks comphy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 168094
> So this is what I moved into today.



Nice @RainstormZA 
Wishing you well for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 168094
> So this is what I moved into today.



no burglar bars, motion sensors, razor wire and electric fences ?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/19)

vicTor said:


> no burglar bars, motion sensors, razor wire and electric fences ?


Surprise. Nope, none of that. Except a smoke detector with fire alarm in every place. Everything is run on gas and water from a borehole. 

Oh and I drove my dad's mini today to get a feel for it. Nice to know that I can use it if I need to go to the shops or to get to work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/19)

Dinner at The Crooked Billet

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Dinner at The Crooked Billet



Don't get mixed up with the wrong crowd now @RainstormZA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't get mixed up with the wrong crowd now @RainstormZA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well kind of too late, I'm a pirate. So I kind of fit in there lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/19)

Vaping on the driving range

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/19)

Some progress, waiting for voopoo vape mail to arrive on Tuesday. 

Keeping myself busy on free weekends with job hunting, crochet and gardening.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (23/6/19)

mind the gap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Some progress, waiting for voopoo vape mail to arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> Keeping myself busy on free weekends with job hunting, crochet and gardening.
> 
> ...


Your plants should grow pretty well with that "MUTI" in your last pic

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Your plants should grow pretty well with that "MUTI" in your last pic


Bwhahahaha I see what you saw there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (23/6/19)

but seriously, how you finding it there ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/19)

vicTor said:


> but seriously, how you finding it there ?


On the packet over there. 

Lol. Just kidding. 

Aside all the rain, it’s not so bad. When people at the shops realize you’re deaf, they don’t act all scared and try to help you. It’s great. In this country, accessibility is a top priority for all disabled people. 

Today I drove alone for the first time and my dad has a tracking app on the car, he said I did very well for a new uk driver and that it will get better with time. Finally I’m independent. 

Heck I even used gps to get around, which was a lot easier than I expected. Now I must try to drive to Seaton Ross and visit my godparents. 

People are much more friendlier here and always willing to help out. 

It’s very different here, culture wise and the food too. Road laws are strict, health & safety is very strict as well. We have more roundabout circles than robots. After 6 weeks, I need to apply for my uk license. 

A lot of bargain shops and 2nd hand shops in Selby. 

Unlike SA, we don’t have domestic workers or people cleaning up after us in the public areas. Everything is clean, no litter anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (23/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> On the packet over there.
> 
> Lol. Just kidding.
> 
> ...



great, glad you're settling in a bit

say hello to Mr Bean for me please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/19)

Big job today - sanding, cleaning and varnishing 6th tee storm shelter. Learnt to use a golf buggy today 














Vaped up a storm before I left as it was raining and everything had to go into my back pack.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (25/6/19)

@RainstormZA thanks for sharing your new experiences with us. It is really awesome and interesting to see

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (25/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Big job today - sanding, cleaning and varnishing 6th tee storm shelter. Learnt to use a golf buggy today
> 
> View attachment 170314
> View attachment 170315
> ...


Only 12 more to go!

Looks like a nice course.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/19)

Raindance said:


> Only 12 more to go!
> 
> Looks like a nice course.
> 
> Regards





Very bumpy for the buggy on the fairway sides. On my way back, I was literally driving over soggy grass with all that rain coming down. So glad I wasn't walking in it.

Quite a few serious dogleg bends here for you, @Raindance. Lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/19)

BTW today I saw a squirrel, not seen one in over 15 years since my last Cape Town trip. Then after 4pm, on my way back, a deer ran across the fairway and then ran back the same way as I was closing in. It was awesome, worth getting soaked in the rain while driving the buggy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/19)

And outside. For @Raindance

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/19)

Here's a funny for ya all.

Yesterday I was sitting at the table with our crochet club ladies when I saw a fly on the table and was about to swat it when something dawned upon me. 

I asked my aunt if she saw the fly. She said they are everywhere. I said no, don't you see? It's a South African fly.

She burst out laughing after realising what I meant.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Here's a funny for ya all.
> 
> Yesterday I was sitting at the table with our crochet club ladies when I saw a fly on the table and was about to swat it when something dawned upon me.
> 
> ...



Was the Fly demanding land?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was the Fly demanding land?


No, it was just irritating everyone, coming back after being chased away and trying to hog the chocolates.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/19)

More updates - I got two more mods which were reviewed in my other thread and ended up giving them both to two vapers in the family (my aunt and my cousin). 

Other than that, I started last week in the clubhouse's kitchen as they needed someone to clean and maintain the equipment and keep things clean there. It's not too bad, just a lot of hard work involved. I have 5 hours in the morning and start at 7am, finish at 12. I also have had 3 companies come back to me after I send my job applications in. I have been invited to an informal interview in York, either this week or next week as they need an online administrator. Then there's another company that needs a leaflet distribution assistant but she's away and will only be able to arrange an interview when she gets back. Another is a company that has offered several jobs that support people with disabilities. So I'm going to give them all a try and see how it goes. 

So more pictures of my UK meanderings:

Panorama mode of the clubhouse this morning at 7am, while waiting for my cousin and the cleaning lady




And the potted plants there are so stunning! No I didn't do them but whoever did them did a real proper good job of it. 







I have never seen such dark purple cornflowers - pretty, ain't it? 



My potted garden

My herbs



Buttons flower / plant



Raindrops on feverfew plant leaves



Lettuce and Parsley grown from seeds



And the ever popular marigolds, they're for the slugs and snails to stop them eating my seedlings






I suspect this to be a kind of maple tree, possibly some European kind. 









Wood Sorrel



And the moon last week I think. 




Then I got send this picture from the farm in SA - 3 more months and Cammy will turn 16. She's looking rather old and I think this SA winter has worn her out. My mother says she's still full of beans and wants to play but her hearing and eyesight is really bad now. She has given us a lot of good years of companionship.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (19/7/19)

Goodbye Cammy. Thank you for 15 years of great companionship and for being the funny girl you've always been... You now join Jimmy and Gino on the other side pain-free and eat as much as you like without putting on weight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Goodbye Cammy. Thank you for 15 years of great companionship and for being the funny girl you've always been... You now join Jimmy and Gino on the other side pain-free and eat as much as you like without putting on weight.
> 
> View attachment 172602



I'm sorry for your loss @RainstormZA .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Goodbye Cammy. Thank you for 15 years of great companionship and for being the funny girl you've always been... You now join Jimmy and Gino on the other side pain-free and eat as much as you like without putting on weight.
> 
> View attachment 172602


Hard to type with wet eyes...

Be strong.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Goodbye Cammy. Thank you for 15 years of great companionship and for being the funny girl you've always been... You now join Jimmy and Gino on the other side pain-free and eat as much as you like without putting on weight.
> 
> View attachment 172602


Sorry for your loss @RainstormZA , thinking of you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/7/19)

just got back into aquascaping. Here's my planted tank

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/7/19)

So we had our real first UK heatwave and I almost died... It was way too hot. 

However the heatwave was buffered by seeing the most beautiful butterfly sitting inside the caravan. 





And it kept coming back twice, I thought it was confused or lost or something. I had it sitting on my finger for a few minutes before it took off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/7/19)

Today I decided it was a fine afternoon to walk along the golf course and check on "my" trees - I've had my eye on the elderberries, cherries and blackberries to actually go and forage for them when they are "ready" to be picked. I have found tons of recipes for the above - specially elderberry wine, elderberry infused gin, elderberry syrup for the colds and flu during winter.

Sadly the birds ate all the wild cherries so none left for me 

But I got a really nice surprise when I stopped by one of the trees and saw something unusual







HAZELNUTS!!!!

OMG I was so stoked and my cousin didn't even know they were there to begin with. She is one of the grounds keepers and cuts the grass on the courses. We are planning to go end of August to pick the rest of the nuts (or the squirrels will scavenge them) and hopefully get some elderberries if we can find them. There are plenty of blackberries to go round so I will be picking a ton of them for jam.

Pics of the golf course as I'm actually in charge of their website and adding updated photos on there as soon as I get really nice photos.







And at Carp Lake, one of the 3 fishing spots, right in the middle of the golf course.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (31/7/19)

I got some DHG and Vallisneria plants today at a local petshop and what my aquarium looks like now. Very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I got some DHG and Vallisneria plants today at a local petshop and what my aquarium looks like now. Very happy with it.


Wow that looks super awesome @RainstormZA . It looks so calming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/19)

And an update on the tank just now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Wow that looks amazing! Well done and great job!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/8/19)

I'm still vaping up a storm everywhere I go. Ah crap, I missed my 2 year vaping anniversary by 3 days. I reconnected with an old friend in Wales as well. Plus I've been applying like a mad man for jobs - there is a distinct possibility that I may get a chef's apprenticeship but the people want to have a chat with me and my employer / colleagues first. The people there have mentioned that they have worked with a deaf chef and they have made minor adjustments but being deaf has never been an issue. 

Thing is I really don't want to go into the hospitality industry but if all else fails, I have no choice but to go where there's work available. The pay isn't so bad, it's just enough to survive on if you know how to scrimp and save. 

I saw elderberries yesterday and had to try and remember to pick them today. I cleaned the berries, picked out the non-useable ones and then cooked them into syrup, which is good timing as people are getting the sniffles around this time of the year. For me, that's a lot of syrup and I'm sharing it out with my aunt and cousins. A friend in SA remarked on how people have actually forgotten that natural medicine for minor ailments actually do work and that these natural sources are good for you. I agree with him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)

The first photo looks like caviar...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> The first photo looks like caviar...


Yeah that was also my first thought too. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/8/19)

Congrats on your 2 year vape anniversary girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/9/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/19)

So it was my first time out of my comfort zone as I took the plunge to travel down for a weekend away with a friend. 4 hour train trip was a trip worth remembering as it was my first time taking the train in the UK. It was a lot easier than I expected.

So here are pics of everything.

The first night I was in Clyro, I saw a shooting star.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So it was my first time out of my comfort zone as I took the plunge to travel down for a weekend away with a friend. 4 hour train trip was a trip worth remembering as it was my first time taking the train in the UK. It was a lot easier than I expected.
> 
> So here are pics of everything.
> 
> The first night I was in Clyro, I saw a shooting star.



@Rainstorm Fascinating info about Hay Castle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/19)

Just an update to say I haven't forgotten about ECIGSSA. 

I have been working hard, studying extra hard and dealing with health issues on top of that as well as travelling to Wales every month. I've been dealing with some rather strange ill health issues which is becoming a pain in the @rse and apparently doctors want to send me to the hospital for a colonoscopy as it is sounding more and more like Crohn's Disease. Blood test results came back with me being slightly gluten intolerance and also indicated by very low iron levels on top of that. I've been given iron supplements in the mean time. The flu and tummy bugs are going around, I'm just hoping I don't get the tummy bug, I have already had the flu for 4 weeks which sucked big time. 

I'm still vaping as usual. I am still doing DIY juice mixing as usual. It has saved me a lot in the long run. I have also achieved the goal of getting my other half off the analogs too, he is loving his Mod Pod big time to the point he tries to make bigger clouds than I do. It does get pretty funny when he tries to make me laugh while I'm vaping mid way and you know all know how that turns out, with a lot of coughing, spluttering and choking trying to laugh through the clouds because it is too damn funny not to laugh. 

Last month I went down to the south part of Wales, which was just over a 5 hour train trip to my other half's home and I finally got to meet his elderly dad. We were worried about how his dogs would take to me because one of them is considered a "special needs" dog, very nervous of strange people and I said not to worry, I've dealt with two of them here every day (both belong to my cousin and uncle). So once the dogs settled down, a day after they took to me very well to the point where the very nervous black shepherd actually jumped on the bed with me and kept begging me for love and attention. So it was a good weekend for both of us and I loved the sheperds, they were quite funny and cute in their own ways. 

We also had some flooding due to the amount of rain we had - I had delayed or cancelled trains on my way back to Selby and thankfully I found someone on the train travelling to the same train station so I was able to get back home with little hassle. People in the UK are really nice and super helpful if you ask them nicely. The deaf and disabled awareness is much bigger here and I, for the most part, am grateful for their help. Even the officials working at the stations are quick to help out and put you into the right direction. 

We are hoping to make it down to Ludlow in two weeks but with his elderly father's deteriorating condition, we are just taking it one day at a time and will see what happens. I may also have to work over Christmas since I have really got no family to go to except the ones I work with everyday, they're all working on Christmas day too. I will post pics of Ludlow if it happens. 

I think that's all for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix (30/11/19)

Thanks for the update @RainstormZA. Nice read, except for the heath issue part. I hope this improves and works out well for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks for the update @RainstormZA. Nice read, except for the heath issue part. I hope this improves and works out well for you.


I hope so too, for my own sake. I have lost a total of 22kg due to diet changes to avoid gluten and I"m amazed how much of a big difference it makes. But however it doesn't solve the other issues such as nutrient deficiency and I have to be honest, the healthcare system in the UK is far much better than SA because they push to try and find out what is going on instead of prescribing pills and hoping it will go away. I also am going to be tested for other allergies as I have a bad reaction to food that contain nitrates and sulphites. That also means I will have to avoid all food that contains it - ham and gammon is one of the culprits. Thankfully the UK has strict guidelines on food and safety so there are quite a good few options such as nitrate free bacon and so on but it costs quite a bit to go that way so I only buy as a treat now and then. 

Doves Farm in the UK has a lot of good gluten free flour so I am going to try and make gluten free bread for the days when I feel like it (and freeze the rest of it) and also the option to make pizza bases and biscuits. Again not cheap but I have no choice as my health comes first.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/19)

And in my absence, I will leave you with this awesome song I recently discovered. I love the bass!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (30/11/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I hope so too, for my own sake. I have lost a total of 22kg due to diet changes to avoid gluten and I"m amazed how much of a big difference it makes. But however it doesn't solve the other issues such as nutrient deficiency and I have to be honest, the healthcare system in the UK is far much better than SA because they push to try and find out what is going on instead of prescribing pills and hoping it will go away. I also am going to be tested for other allergies as I have a bad reaction to food that contain nitrates and sulphites. That also means I will have to avoid all food that contains it - ham and gammon is one of the culprits. Thankfully the UK has strict guidelines on food and safety so there are quite a good few options such as nitrate free bacon and so on but it costs quite a bit to go that way so I only buy as a treat now and then.
> 
> Doves Farm in the UK has a lot of good gluten free flour so I am going to try and make gluten free bread for the days when I feel like it (and freeze the rest of it) and also the option to make pizza bases and biscuits. Again not cheap but I have no choice as my health comes first.



so nice to hear back from you, hang in there girl !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/12/19)

I know, I know. I have been scarce lately - due to work keeping me busy, studies even busier and then my travelling to Wales every month. I tell you it's been crazy. 

Sadly for Ludlow, I already knew that was not going to happen so I ended up visiting my other half and the father for the weekend instead. Still good enough for me and the dogs were really happy to see me. Even one of the cats took a swipe at me so affectionately, trying to grab my arm. Since it was horrible weather with so much rain and freezing conditions, we ended up watching Brittania, my new found love of a TV series which was pretty darn good. So it wasn't a train smash, it was a good weekend for all of us. 

My aunt contacted the specialist at the York Hospital and apparently they want me to come into the hospital for a colonoscopy. So I am not exactly sure when I will be going in but by the sound of it, I'll probably go in after the New Year. I've also been summoned for another blood test, which is pretty routine in the UK. So hopefully we can get to the bottom of this and find out exactly what is going on. Oh and it turns out I am actually allergic to preservatives, so pretty much I have been vigilant in reading labels on everything before I buy the items in the shops. 

I'm also swamped with paperwork too as I need to apply for my UK license, which means I'm now officially a UK resident being here since June this year. Also brings some surprising news to me too as I just recently found out I am one of the permanent kitchen staff at Scalm Park, meaning I'm entitled to leave and sick days with pay (as opposed to being a contractor with none). Christmas is round the corner, and I am definitely working on Christmas Day. At least my cousin has spread out my work hours for next week so that it's all balanced out and I will have more hours to study on the days that have me working the fewer hours up to Christmas Eve. 

We had some sad news last week that one of the guys I work with suddenly passed away from an heart attack - so soon before Christmas, leaving a wife, children and grandchildren. This actually reminded me that life is so fragile and it can suddenly be taken away without a moment's notice. We all don't get out of here alive, we all have an expiry date and we must appreciate life as it is, for it will be gone tomorrow. 

I just had a Skype call with my niece and nephew, it was so good to see them. We had a good laugh, pulling faces and making all sorts of crazy noises too. Had a brief chat with Mother who wanted to get the kids fed and bathed before bed time. It was rather refreshing to see the sun setting in the background, opposed to the UK going dark around 3:30pm in the afternoon. I think my parents may have thought I was a little crazy with the kids but it's all good and fun for me and them, so who cares anyway. 

Man, it's been freezing our arses off for the past few weeks - everything was just solidly frozen in the mornings and some days, frozen all day long. A few days ago, there was a nice layer of ice on the fish ponds as well. 

I also feel a big change coming in the horizon but I am not able to put my finger on what it is. Just a feeling somehow.

So I leave you with some frosty pictures of Scalm Park Leisure

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/12/19)

Always good to hear from you @RainstormZA. Congrats on the permanent employment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/12/19)

Sadly I am now on my own, things didn't work out. But however I am still vaping like a steam train. It has been a difficult couple of days but I think I managed to have pull through the hard days and I still don't know what to do with myself at times. It's a huge change for me so I'm just taking it one day at a time, I've also decided to try and finish my novels too, perhaps get my calender lines redesigned and done by next year October for sale. I also have a Raven Tarot card deck that needs to be completed. There is just so much to do and so little time. I've also been trying to keep myself busy so that I don't end up in a depression and feel sorry for myself. 

So onwards and upwards, just one day at a time and see where things go from here. Honestly, I think keeping myself busy has helped a lot. I've been working and studying as well. I also worked on Christmas day as well.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (31/12/19)

sorry to hear @RainstormZA only time can heal the hurt, you'll get there

wishing you a happy New Year at least

here's to new beginnings !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Sadly I am now on my own, things didn't work out. But however I am still vaping like a steam train. It has been a difficult couple of days but I think I managed to have pull through the hard days and I still don't know what to do with myself at times. It's a huge change for me so I'm just taking it one day at a time, I've also decided to try and finish my novels too, perhaps get my calender lines redesigned and done by next year October for sale. I also have a Raven Tarot card deck that needs to be completed. There is just so much to do and so little time. I've also been trying to keep myself busy so that I don't end up in a depression and feel sorry for myself.
> 
> So onwards and upwards, just one day at a time and see where things go from here. Honestly, I think keeping myself busy has helped a lot. I've been working and studying as well. I also worked on Christmas day as well.


Sorry to hear it didn’t work out for you @RainstormZA , the right one will be along at the right time, it happens in a flash if it’s meant to be.

Happy New year to you from SA, May 2020 hold only good things for you, and new excitement and beginnings. Looking forward to seeing your calendar line, didn’t know you did something like that, so please share once you have the concept done. And lots of luck with the studies.

Regards
RF

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/1/20)

Thanks, guys. It's been really tough on me, there are fleeting moments when I feel really lost. However I am now working on my novel and going to finish it this year or as soon as possible. It is a 3 series novel - I have only started the first one and it's 43 pages long now with a word count of 10846.

A little bit about the storyline



> A young lady from a middle class small family of philosophers, mathematicians and astronomers. Riella Grace Orestes grew up as an only child, an atheist and philosopher, with the gifted knowledge of that her father bestowed upon her. She was a brilliant teacher to the temple students each day on the subject of astronomy, philosophy and mathematics.
> 
> After a big change in her life, she finds out she has magical abilities and uses them for healing the world and changing the people’s future for the better.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/2/20)

Whew looking back on this. Somehow I managed to pull myself out of the fire and move on with my life. And about time too. 

I've been working some weekend shifts and with the little free time I get, I spend most of my time at home studying, looking for jobs (I'm really not having any luck here on the job front), binge watching Youtube cooking videos. Still working on my novel too. I was aiming to finish that book end of March but looks like I may have to extend that date. It's coming along nicely - I just need a proofreader and perhaps someone who can make some suggestions / changes and spot any anomalies, fill them in. That book has been an exciting journey so far. I've also met someone else but we're keeping it low profile for as long as possible and um, I've lost about 25kg. I feel great. I feel better for it too. I'm also hoping to find a better place soon. I feel things are looking up now. People are starting to take notice of me at work cos I have just acquired my food safety level 2 certificate and am cooking plus cleaning as well. The other day, my uncle came and asked me to cook him a dish that isn't on the menu - I cook healthy food and it's quite professional looking too. It was a simple mushroom omelette. Now I've been told I need to cook up that dish again on Monday and have a photo taken of it - something to do with it going on the menu (I think more of going on the FB page for the business). 



Mushroom omelette as requested by the boss

Even my cousin was impressed and uncle loved it. 

However I can't say the same for my vaping mods - for some reason, I'm getting degraded power. Might be a good time to change my batteries for new ones. I have not changed them since I started vaping. Speaking of which, I found an old SA friend who wants to give up smoking. I said I have a spare mod and RTA for her - all she has to do is get her own batteries and coils (I'm giving her the Voopoo RTA, that one I have never used as I went back to my Gear RTA's). I'm consistently using the Gear RTA. They've been the best RTA's and I have not been able to change to anything else. Oh and I offered her some vaping juice. She's struggling at the moment - having come out of a domestic violence marriage and is being safeguarded for her own safety at an unknown location (I know where she is but I am not disclosing any sensitive information, les her ex husband finds her). I'm hoping to meet up with her to show her what she needs to know when I hand over the mod and RTA to her. 

Winter has been pretty miserable. Then again, so was Mooiriver too in the winter. Kinda used to it anyway. Bring on Summer!!!

Pictures below are snowdrops in my Aunt's garden. So beautiful

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (22/2/20)

awesome, more updates, more frequently !

so glad you've met a "skelempie" ...lol

cheers for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/20)

Bought these from Two Pound Eliquid online about 2 days ago. Fast delivery.




However I'm not impressed with the cappuccino donut. Its not bad but it's not great either.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/20)

Rude Rudi said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/141363
> 
> Mango Passion Cheesecake
> 1.5% (LA) Cheesecake
> ...



So I made this a few days ago but couldn't get the mango so I left it out as I've always been partial to a good passionfruit cheesecake for real. 3 days later it's changed colour and smells soooo good. 




However, I have a little problem. I no longer getting the hit from nicotine. For some reason, I'm craving for cigarettes and fighting against that urge. I need saving grace. Would you maybe suggest something stronger for sub-obm vaping as the 3mg nic isn't doing it for me anymore? Should I move over to nic salts?

In this lockdown, it's more more stressful so I need a bit of a kick to calm my nerves down. I might only go back to work in End of July and running out of things to do. Granted I do have my crochet projects to work on - my sister had twins on the 17th April and the boys are doing very well. Then the unfinished one from a year ago, I'm working on that one with new wool as a patchwork of different squares. I offered to make a friend one as well. So waiting for my wool to arrive in the post.

So any suggestions on the nicotine front? It doesn't help that I'm bunking down with a smoker at the moment and he smokes 10mg cigarettes. He has a vaping device but hasn't used it as often as he should.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> So I made this a few days ago but couldn't get the mango so I left it out as I've always been partial to a good passionfruit cheesecake for real. 3 days later it's changed colour and smells soooo good.
> 
> View attachment 195843
> 
> ...



Bunking down with a smoker may be contributing to your craving, we all came from there to vaping, and unfortunately it is still something that can easily derail us imho. Nic salts will definitely give you a kick up, but if you are used to 3 mg freebase nic I would just make some 6 mg and go with that. It will give you a heavier throat hit, which is what you may need due to being near a smoker, I think we all “miss” that part in some way or another. 

I have been alternating with 6 and 9 mg MTL liquids, although the 9 mg is like getting kicked in the Crown Jewels if you sub Ohm it in my opinion, so MTL on the higher and keep firing the 3 in sub. Good luck and stay strong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Bunking down with a smoker may be contributing to your craving, we all came from there to vaping, and unfortunately it is still something that can easily derail us imho. Nic salts will definitely give you a kick up, but if you are used to 3 mg freebase nic I would just make some 6 mg and go with that. It will give you a heavier throat hit, which is what you may need due to being near a smoker, I think we all “miss” that part in some way or another.
> 
> I have been alternating with 6 and 9 mg MTL liquids, although the 9 mg is like getting kicked in the Crown Jewels if you sub Ohm it in my opinion, so MTL on the higher and keep firing the 3 in sub. Good luck and stay strong!


I tried 6mg and it was too scratchy. Made me cough hectic as well. Maybe I should look into an MTL rta or something. 

The other day I was just looking into RTAs and they weren't priced too badly. Any suggestions?

I'll try mix a 6mg juice and 9mg and give those a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> I tried 6mg and it was too scratchy. Made me cough hectic as well. Maybe I should look into an MTL rta or something.
> 
> The other day I was just looking into RTAs and they weren't priced too badly. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'll try mix a 6mg juice and 9mg and give those a go.



@Timwis , as @RainstormZA is on your side of the pond you might be a better option to advise on a MTL rta for her to get that is available there.

I have my Siren 2’s and the Savour, a great flavour MTL rta, and the Fumytech Rose is my favorite and a great MTL option for me, great airflow control and flavour is outstanding. 

My go to for high nic at this stage is still my little Smok Trinity Alpha, but commercial coils a pain, got the rba, but still trying to find a wire cotton combo that gives me the flavor and doesn’t whistle. Any reasonable pod system will work great with the higher nic, hope this helps and you will get sorted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> @Timwis , as @RainstormZA is on your side of the pond you might be a better option to advise on a MTL rta for her to get that is available there.
> 
> I have my Siren 2’s and the Savour, a great flavour MTL rta, and the Fumytech Rose is my favorite and a great MTL option for me, great airflow control and flavour is outstanding.
> 
> My go to for high nic at this stage is still my little Smok Trinity Alpha, but commercial coils a pain, got the rba, but still trying to find a wire cotton combo that gives me the flavor and doesn’t whistle. Any reasonable pod system will work great with the higher nic, hope this helps and you will get sorted!


The Expromizer, high end performance low end price or even the Aladdin as a dark horse!

Never tried it but the DotMTL RTA is on clearance at House of Vapes

https://www.houseofvapeslondon.co.uk/collections/rebuildables-clearance/products/dotmod-dotmtl-rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/5/20)

Timwis said:


> The Expromizer, high end performance low end price or even the Aladdin as a dark horse!
> 
> Never tried it but the DotMTL RTA is on clearance at House of Vapes
> 
> https://www.houseofvapeslondon.co.uk/collections/rebuildables-clearance/products/dotmod-dotmtl-rta



You need to hurry on the Expromizer though, they seem to be selling out quickly everywhere. Seems the best kept MTL secret is out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> You need to hurry on the Expromizer though, they seem to be selling out quickly everywhere. Seems the best kept MTL secret is out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just down to Covid-19 it's still in manufacture so stocks will be back!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/20)

Just found this

https://ukvapekings.com/product/obs-engine-mtl-rta/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/obs-engine-mtl-rta.886537/page-2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/20)

Sigh, found another so now I must choose. 

If I'm allowed to be picky, I'm actually looking for a low profile rta. 

The Littlefoot MTL RTA looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/20)

Ok I'm a picky. 

I don't like tight mtl draws. I don't like bulky looking RTAs. It needs to be SS. Low profile, preferable. Builtable coils, single. It needs to be easy on the juice as well - not a juice guzzler.

My idea of a loose MTL draw is the Voopoo Vinci pod and its not a juice guzzler either. I see they have the 18650 version out for a steal of a price. The only thing puts me off is the replacement coils.

I guess I can't win, can I?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I'm a picky.
> 
> I don't like tight mtl draws. I don't like bulky looking RTAs. It needs to be SS. Low profile, preferable. Builtable coils, single. It needs to be easy on the juice as well - not a juice guzzler.
> 
> ...








https://www.3fvape.com/coil/42276-a...r-vinci-x-pod-system-silver.html#.Xrpp5WgzbIU

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.3fvape.com/coil/42276-a...r-vinci-x-pod-system-silver.html#.Xrpp5WgzbIU



Ooooo an whole new basket of easter eggs, @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooo an whole new basket of easter eggs, @Timwis


Didn't think you wanted rebuildable coil head?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooo an whole new basket of easter eggs, @Timwis


You could get 510 adaptor for Vinci and use it for the pods and mtl tanks! Adaptors are only about £5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I'm a picky.
> 
> I don't like tight mtl draws. I don't like bulky looking RTAs. It needs to be SS. Low profile, preferable. Builtable coils, single. It needs to be easy on the juice as well - not a juice guzzler.
> 
> ...


You can get a Voopoo rba for it as well, easy build and good loose MTL airflow, give it a look. The other makes are a lot tighter, and less space for a coil due to posts, the Voopoo is postless build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/20)

Timwis said:


> You could get 510 adaptor for Vinci and use it for the pods and mtl tanks! Adaptors are only about £5


Yeah what I meant is those disposable coils - just too much hassle to rebuild them.

I've been using an sub-ohm rta which is much more convenient for me and cheaper on the pocket.

I gave away the original to my ex so I need to buy the Vinci X model as I do have a spare 18650 battery not being used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/20)

So another summer has gone past, having spend 6 months in lockdown. 

News on another note is that I start a new job on Monday. 40 hours per week and I get weekends off. I will be working in a greenhouse picking tomatoes and possibly do some other work if things go quiet. It's not seasonal as greenhouses are operated all year round and well it's an opportunity I'm not going to pass up for making some extra money - I need a new computer (thinking a mid end gaming laptop to suit my need for speed, not for gaming but I'd love to game, I just have an Xbox One so I'll use that for gaming). 

I'm still vaping as usual. Same old equipment, same old RTA (Gear), same old everything. Nothing's changed. Even the juice is still the same. I can't seem to get out of the routine now that I've found my comfortable place. 

I also found better accommodation but it's still not a bed of roses sharing a house with another person (someone I used to work with). But the neighbours are great. Its within walking distance to the town centre, train station and bus depot. 

I'll confess something here. When I first arrived into the UK, I was actually afraid of getting out and about. I've never driven outside of Selby for just over a year until the job opportunities came up and I was forced to drive to Goole to for job interviews. Monday morning, I started my last shift earlier than usual and had two hours off during the morning to go for the 2nd job interview in Goole at the agency. Lovely lady then told me that I must go and see another recruiter lady there in Camblesforth and booked me in for 10am in Camblesforth (which is only 15 mins drive from where I live). I guess now with this new confidence boost, I'll be taking a trip to Seaton Ross and visit my godmother before she sells her house and moves to Ireland. 

Both interviews went well, I would like to think so. As a person with a speech impediment and profound hearing loss (80%), this was actually a great confidence boost because there was virtually no communication issues and they asked lots of questions which I was more than happy to answer. Turns out I do have working experience as a farm worker - having grown up on farms for most of my life. Oh and I have some of the yorkshire way of speaking (dialect) so it's kind of why I have no communication issues because I speak like the locals. 

So here begins a new chapter in my life. I may not have any free time to come here and update as much as I'd like to. Studying as well - about to write my Network exam in two weeks and then starting my CompTIA Security+ after that. I have a long way to go before securing an IT job. 

Also another thing here - I've decided to discontinue my Deaf Vaper's Reviews as I'm not getting approached for reviews and personally it's just a waste of my time when I get messed around by people who used to ask me for reviews and then suddenly stop. Plus that's the thing with time - with me starting a full-time job and needing to finish my studies, I will not have time to do anything else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (24/11/20)

So the job fell through (reading from my last post here) - heard through the grapevine that the recruiting company actually screw people around. So I was screwed out of a job. 

Not to worry, I went for an interview with a care company in Selby. Really nice people, one of the people that was there told me I would enjoy the job - maybe she's right, because for some strange reason, I get flashbacks to my grandparents and how I always helped them with stuff that they couldn't do and still gave them a good amount of freedom and independence. 

Having been in Lockdown Part 2 til next week, money has been a bit tight on furlough pay but it gets me by. I've had hassles with insurance and having my dad to assist me in getting business insurance cover for the care job (I'm still waiting on my DBS to clear and then waiting for them to come back with a start date). Hopefully I start this job soon as I will need to save up and buy my own car before my parents come up to the UK as this car isn't mine (it belongs to them). 

As for the vaping side, I'm still actively mixing - it's hell of a lot cheaper than buying bottled juice and 5x cheaper than stinkies (my housemate smokes as some of you already know). 

However, when you have an ADV, there will come a time when you start having a bad reaction or any other reason whatsoever, and you need to change juices. I find that the peppermint is a great alternative but I need something different. I'm craving fruit flavours. I've just looked at the Icee Berry by Rude Rudi and want to try that. So what other fruit flavours would you suggest? I love sweet flavours but not overly sweet. I enjoyed that Melon juice that @Rob Fisher gave me two years ago - a perfect combination of strawberry and watermelon (I can't seem to get the combination right). Also something with WS-23 will be great as I have horrible sinus issues, allergy rhinitis and often wake up with a blocked nose and dry throat, sometimes resulting in a painful throat. I find that anything with peppermint or spearmint helps clear my airway and nose passages so that's only used when I have a tight chest and stuffy nose which is like probably once or twice a day. 

Any good cold fruit mix suggestions? Also does anyone have a good tropical fruit punch juice recipe that I can use (this I can't seem to get the mix right with)?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/20)

Good luck with the job hunting @RainstormZA , there is a reason why the first one fell through! Sat without work for 3 months myself, was not fun at all, but been back on the work front since June at least. Everything will work out just peachy!

For me Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruits (one shot) has been my ADV for quite some time now... and seeing that you like mixing yourself, it will work out just great! It is sweet, fruity and I add extra WS23 to my mixes (I decant it into 20ml bottles and add 10 drops of WS23 30% to it). It comes out just perfect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> there is a reason why the first one fell through!


I agree, imagine if that's how they treat interview candidates and making promises that they can't keep, imagine that it could be much worse in there. Also when I filled in the form during the face to face interview for the job, they asked for my shoe size and top size. Yet when asked to come in and see how I do in the job, they never even provided me with the safety shoes that was required so when I got into the packhouse, the supervisor asked me where my safety shoes are. The agency is so disorganised - the one guy lost a job opportunity because the recruiter couldn't even get his shoe size (14). My housemate told me that the agency is known for screwing people around and they get away with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/11/20)

@DarthBranMuffin


DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good luck with the job hunting @RainstormZA , there is a reason why the first one fell through! Sat without work for 3 months myself, was not fun at all, but been back on the work front since June at least. Everything will work out just peachy!
> 
> For me Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruits (one shot) has been my ADV for quite some time now... and seeing that you like mixing yourself, it will work out just great! It is sweet, fruity and I add extra WS23 to my mixes (I decant it into 20ml bottles and add 10 drops of WS23 30% to it). It comes out just perfect!



There's some mixed reviews from actual people who have used Drip Hacks, being the juices are a coil killer but I presume it's only the drippers that are having the issue as I'm not using a dripper - actually using a Gear RTA. What's your take on that @DarthBranMuffin ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/20)

RainstormZA said:


> @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> 
> There's some mixed reviews from actual people who have used Drip Hacks, being the juices are a coil killer but I presume it's only the drippers that are having the issue as I'm not using a dripper - actually using a Gear RTA. What's your take on that @DarthBranMuffin ?



I use it 95% on my RDA's and 5% on DL RTA's.... does not kill my coils any faster than any other juice I have used before, still have to rewick once a week and I plough trough about 100ml of this juice a week. The other juices I used was less sweet. I have also tried their Cryo Mango (which is a really nice Double Mango on Ice) and their Acid Drop (did not like that one over much, but not bad). I don't go under 0.25Ω and not over 50W when I vape. IF you chainvape on one tank all day long, then it will be a different story, 3 days tops between rewicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I use it 95% on my RDA's and 5% on DL RTA's.... does not kill my coils any faster than any other juice I have used before, still have to rewick once a week and I plough trough about 100ml of this juice a week. The other juices I used was less sweet. I have also tried their Cryo Mango (which is a really nice Double Mango on Ice) and their Acid Drop (did not like that one over much, but not bad). I don't go under 0.25Ω and not over 50W when I vape. IF you chainvape on one tank all day long, then it will be a different story, 3 days tops between rewicking.


Fair enough, that works for me as I'm already rewicking once a week (my juices doesn't even have sweetener in). I love a good cold mango so I'll definitely get that. 

I see I have the choice of getting the Froot Salad as well, which will probably be a lot like tropical punch without the alcohol in it - I do love fruit salad. I guess it's all about the healthier options 

Lol.

Just kidding about healthier options - not easy when you're locked down during the pandemic and on furlough with almost nothing to do except boring old studying CompTIA courses (I have an exam coming up on the 9th December (I've had to move the exam date so many times - one I wasn't ready and the last two times because housemate and I share a line and the rules is that for the exam, no one else can be using the line at the same time) and we both are heavy users with Netflix, Youtube and BBC iPlayer on TV screens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/20)

Awesome, let me know how the Drip Hacks works out for you. 

Good luck with the studies and exams!

Always stick to the healthier options... 100% natural Scotch! 100% Fruity Vape Juice! 100% Steak!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/2/21)

I just have noticed a small problem when it comes to calculating the Drip Hacks one shots (which actually is a concentrate, as stated on the bottle). 

Put everything into the ejuice calculator, the flavouring at 20% and I come up with a small discrepancy

It's -6.66ml on the PG. 

So if I reduce the flavour percentage to 11.1%, the problem goes away.

So can someone please explain to me what is going on?


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Fair enough, that works for me as I'm already rewicking once a week (my juices doesn't even have sweetener in). I love a good cold mango so I'll definitely get that.
> 
> I see I have the choice of getting the Froot Salad as well, which will probably be a lot like tropical punch without the alcohol in it - I do love fruit salad. I guess it's all about the healthier options
> 
> ...


And your housemate wouldn't just go without the line while you take your exam? would make them my ex housemate!


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/21)

Timwis said:


> And your housemate wouldn't just go without the line while you take your exam? would make them my ex housemate!


No it’s not that, he can and is willing to go offline for an hour and 35 mins but it’s not fair to him being at home on furlough and he can’t make a noise either - been doing some repairs and fixings in the front room.

it is best I do it when no one is at home so waiting for him to return to work then I can book a morning to do it. I’ve also had two previous exams cut off on me - stupid reason was because I had signed in late when I am always on time and I’m kind of put off by online proctoring so I might just book at a physical centre in York and go there myself in person.

I signed into my Pearsonvue account and miraculously the reasons was highlighted there. I was peeved off.


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I just have noticed a small problem when it comes to calculating the Drip Hacks one shots (which actually is a concentrate, as stated on the bottle).
> 
> Put everything into the ejuice calculator, the flavouring at 20% and I come up with a small discrepancy
> 
> ...


So any idea? @DarthBranMuffin @StompieZA


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I just have noticed a small problem when it comes to calculating the Drip Hacks one shots (which actually is a concentrate, as stated on the bottle).
> 
> Put everything into the ejuice calculator, the flavouring at 20% and I come up with a small discrepancy
> 
> ...



It's likely down to the NIC strength you are trying to achieve with 36mg/ml PG nicotine.
For a 9mg total NIC mix, 25% of the mix will end up being the PG nicotine. Add another 20% of PG for the concentrate, and you'll end up with 45% of PG in the mix. This is when you'll realize that the lowest PG/VG ratio you can do is 45/55.

If you use 100mg/ml PG NIC , your breakeven point is at a 29/71 PG/VG ratio for 20% of PG concentrate, which would be just inside of the 30/70 ratio that most people use nowadays. I normally mix at 35/65, but only mix for 3% nic.

In cases where you have to use a high PG % volume for concentrates, you are better off using VG NIC or at least 100mg/ml PG Nic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It's likely down to the NIC strength you are trying to achieve with 36mg/ml PG nicotine.
> For a 9mg total NIC mix, 25% of the mix will end up being the PG nicotine. Add another 20% of PG for the concentrate, and you'll end up with 45% of PG in the mix. This is when you'll realize that the lowest PG/VG ratio you can do is 45/55.
> 
> If you use 100mg/ml PG NIC , your breakeven point is at a 29/71 PG/VG ratio for 20% of PG concentrate, which would be just inside of the 30/70 ratio that most people use nowadays. I normally mix at 35/65, but only mix for 3% nic.
> ...


Thanks that makes sense. The uk only had 18mg 10ml nic shots and I use 3mg nic in all my mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> So any idea? @DarthBranMuffin @StompieZA



@Kuhlkatz put it in way better words than I would ever be able to... Thanks for that!!!

I use such a little bit of nic in my DIY that for me the difference is nominal between a 2mg and a 3mg end result. So i mix 20% oneshot, 80% premix and add the VG nic (as if for 3mg) thereafter (knowing that I am actually just wasting my time). More of a placebo than actual fix for me. I do the same with WS23 (on the non ice oneshots) where I add my WS23 afterwards once I decant the juice into smaller bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks that makes sense. The uk only had 18mg 10ml nic shots and I use 3mg nic in all my mixes.



Oooh, that sucks. 

So 25ml of Nic for a 3mg mix of 150ml using the 20% one shots. The lowest PG ratio you can go for then is about 37% ( 36.7% ) before the calcs will flunk out. The best bet is then likely to adjust your PG/VG ratio to accommodate the lowest %PG you can go with, or use VG Nic only if its available in the same 18mg nic shots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Oooh, that sucks.
> 
> So 25ml of Nic for a 3mg mix of 150ml using the 20% one shots. The lowest PG ratio you can go for then is about 37% ( 36.7% ) before the calcs will flunk out. The best bet is then likely to adjust your PG/VG ratio to accommodate the lowest %PG you can go with, or use VG Nic only if its available in the same 18mg nic shots.


Yeah that or go 60vg/40pg - I honestly prefer the 70/30 ratio as I find that the 60/40 is a bit too thin for my Gear RTA and it does tend to leak when it's a lot thinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/21)

Mixed these three - let’s see how they pan out

I know it’s early to vape the Icee Berry but I really like the flavour. Im fussy on flavours but this is what I was looking for. Thank you @Rude Rudi for the recipe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/2/21)

hi @RainstormZA , long time

nice to see you back here

how has the UK lockdowns been for you ?

you been/getting vaccinated and so on ?

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

vicTor said:


> hi @RainstormZA , long time
> 
> nice to see you back here
> 
> ...


Lockdown is driving me up the wall, it’s made it really harder to find another job. I’ve been at home for 10 months and I’m sick of it. I want out and I need to work. 

as for vaccinations, frontline workers and elderly are being done first then the rest of us. So I have no idea when I’ll be getting mine. 

I’ve been in some health problems for four weeks - only saw doctors yesterday and they weren’t happy with what I have so I got send to the hospital for blood tests after that. Dr told me not to stress as it’s not serious enough at this stage and said to ring them back if anything changes. I have slightly enlarged lymph nodes on the back of my neck. Originally it was thought to be tonsillitis bec I had all the symptoms for it two weeks ago - cold, sore throat etc... and that kind of progressed into four weeks. 

So now it’s a wait and see what my blood test results are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (6/2/21)

oh no, I hope the results will lead to a speedy treatment for you !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/21)

I have forgotten to post snow pics from the uk

first snowfall








second snowfall













snow tonight

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/2/21)

vicTor said:


> nice to see you back here


I'll never stop coming back here - this was the first site I got all my support from and I don't think I'll be going anywhere else as this place has got the best support and help ever. 

Even the many repositories of DIY juice recipes that I can try out when I need a change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/21)

And more snow today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (8/2/21)

Bad bad bad memories. In the 80's when I was a young man I got work on the building sites. I had to ride to work on my Kawasaki KL 250 single in that snow. Three days later and it turned to mush and nothing and I mean nothing stopped you from getting wet. One day after that and you got the black ice on the roads. Can you ride a bike I hear you ask, after putting screws in my knobblies I could, otherwise you saw your ass.

I envy you NOT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Bad bad bad memories. In the 80's when I was a young man I got work on the building sites. I had to ride to work on my Kawasaki KL 250 single in that snow. Three days later and it turned to mush and nothing and I mean nothing stopped you from getting wet. One day after that and you got the black ice on the roads. Can you ride a bike I hear you ask, after putting screws in my knobblies I could, otherwise you saw your ass.
> 
> I envy you NOT.


Yeah I don't blame you. Black ice on the roads is never a good idea to ride a bike, let alone drive a car or bicycle. Somewhere near Halifax, they had to cancel busses and taxi's as it was so bad - there was a bus that slid down the road sideways. I truly feel for those who need to go to work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/2/21)

My boy lives in Newcastle, just last week he came off his bike due to black ice and now it is a write off. He is OK, sensible lad dressed properly, but his beloved ER 6 is toast.
Sorry to hear you are not well, lets hope those bloods can tell a story and they can get on top of it. My prescription : if you see the sun, go stand under it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/21)

Stranger said:


> My boy lives in Newcastle, just last week he came off his bike due to black ice and now it is a write off. He is OK, sensible lad dressed properly, but his beloved ER 6 is toast.
> Sorry to hear you are not well, lets hope those bloods can tell a story and they can get on top of it. My prescription : if you see the sun, go stand under it.


Thank goodness he's ok. Yeah bike safety gear always saves you from a scrap or two - that's very sensible of him. Sorry to hear about the toasted ER6. 

I'm still waiting blood tests and I hate waiting as it's a 50% chance it could be serious, the other 50% not so serious. Hopefully nothing too serious, I hope. 

Yeah I always stand in the sun every chance I can get - it's nothing like back home where I came from - always sun all winter, even in -8 degrees, it's always warm and sunny in the day from 9am til 4pm. Here you get feck all sun - you'll be lucky to get a spot for 5 mins. I miss my gardening - backyard is a concrete jungle and all my plants are in pots but winter is not fun trying to garden - my fingers get cold to the point it hurts so I don't even bother, maybe a little weeding there and then as the weeds seem to survive in the winter too  I do have an indoor orchid - only flowers annually and it's give me a small amount of pleasure to see a new shoot growing, and it's thriving so I'm doing something right. I've not owned one before but I grew up with orchids - so what I've learnt from my mom and grandfather has paid off. My grandfather had over 50 different specimens before my mom took them after he moved into the nursing home with my gran.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

More snow fell overnight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

Lovely sun out there, I took a quick walk to get these pics - so good to feel the warm sun on my back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/2/21)

thanks for the pics, don't you miss your farm or small holding or whatever it was here in SA ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

vicTor said:


> thanks for the pics, don't you miss your farm or small holding or whatever it was here in SA ?


Not really, I’m a wanderer- I never stay in one place for long. 

the only thing I miss of SA is the beaches and my wild scrub hares

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Mixed these three - let’s see how they pan out
> 
> I know it’s early to vape the Icee Berry but I really like the flavour. Im fussy on flavours but this is what I was looking for. Thank you @Rude Rudi for the recipe
> 
> View attachment 221521



Wow time flies. 

Here is an image of the original mixes. 




I have actually vaped most of the Froot Salad and trying to spare the Cryo Mango as it's quite a bit icy on the side but very nice flavour. It's not exactly the same as the Ice Mango One shots from Flavour World so I will be asking my mom to bring me some more as I prefer that one. 

I know a lot of people say Drip Hacks is a coil killer but honestly I don't see a difference in my coil wick changing regime. It is still once a week that I usually change my wicking. So not much difference - truth be told, the Ice Mango juice I get from Flavour World is a coil killer as it's a lot of sugar in it, more than the Drip Hacks ones. 

Ok here's my verdict on the Drip Hacks juices - Cryo Mango is great for hot days (not when it's still cold), it's a nice change though. My only ***** is that you need a lot of concentrate to make a 300ml bottle and that will cost you quite a bit. So I don't think I'll be getting the Drip Hacks for a while, maybe til Christmas. 

Froot Salad has a nice flavour but at 20% it is not strong enough for a fruity experience. Also personally it's more of a cartoony flavour - like a fruit salad cereal (kind of reminds me of the froot loops cereal flavouring). Yes! I said cartoony... Lol.

For Rude Rudi's Icee Berry, it is nice. I like it but not an ADV. I aim to try his Icee range and give a verdict for the upcoming summer months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/2/21)

You tried it, liked it and didnt bin it, that is a win right there!



RainstormZA said:


> I know a lot of people say Drip Hacks is a coil killer



Can agree with you here, used it as my ADV (Forbidden Fruits) for about 8 months, did not kill my coils faster than any other juice (superior or sub-par).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You tried it, liked it and didnt bin it, that is a win right there!
> 
> 
> 
> Can agree with you here, used it as my ADV (Forbidden Fruits) for about 8 months, did not kill my coils faster than any other juice (superior or sub-par).


yeah but with my peppermint custom mix - I just add FA peppermint and a bit of WS23 for the ice factor - the wicking on my coil lasts me around 3 to 4 weeks and I'm a chain vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/3/21)

Speaking of which, Drip Hacks Cryo Mango is a nice juice to vape first thing after mixing but don't make the mistake of leaving it to steep for weeks - it tastes horrid. I had to chuck out a bit of it, no loss really as I didn't really enjoy the juice to be honest - I still prefer Mango Freeze over anything else for a nice ice mango juice. 

I had a problem with my one Gear RTA for a while - constant spitback and burning my tongue or lip (it was the blue one), the other one (red) did not even have the problem. Both are wicked and coiled the same (even the same coils from my coil reel, same ohms, same everything). Yesterday I had the thought of using my SS wire as I'd not used it for months (Actually it's been nearly 2 years). Turns out I had a few spare ready made SS coils put away - so I took the blue Gear RTA out and took the fused clapton coil out. Installed and fitted the SS coil in, etc.... all the works that go with a new coil. 

I vaped Rude Rudi's Icee Berry juice mix and wow it made a big difference. Not only there was no spitback but also the flavour was a ton better too - much better than on the fused clapton. I know this new juice I mixed up - Forest Fruit Mix, Yes We Cheese, Cheescake and Cream Fresh is more of a pastry treat but I tested it on the SS coil and absolutely amazing flavours coming through. I can taste a well balanced forest fruit mix (more like berries on the inhale and cheesecake on the exhale). 

I think I may just go back on SS coils for a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/21)

The verdict on this




Honestly it’s been over a week since I forgot about this forest fruit cheesecake. Steeped nicely and turned a golden colour.

decided to give it a vape this morning. Very nice flavour. 

then I sneezed. Not sure if it was a reaction to it.

now I can’t taste or smell much of it. All I can taste is cheesecake but a slight taste. Before the sneeze happened, I was tasting both fruit mix and cheesecake, a hint of coconut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I have mixed these
> 
> View attachment 227435
> View attachment 227436
> ...



As quoted from the flavouring additions thread, on day one, I have realised how much I missed the Lemon Cream Cronut profile - I needed something sweet but not overpowering and this was just perfect. It's not an ADV as I have a dripper and keep switching between different juices now. 

For the Passionfruit one, it still tastes strange to me. I'm not sure if it's the honeydew that I subbed for the cactus concentrate. Honest to the Gods, I've never used cactus or honeydew melon flavours so this is kind of a learning curve for me. I'll add the recipe - adapted from another recipe I can't remember where from.




*Lemon Cream Cronut adaptation* from Elysian Lab's original (50% less sweeter).




*Barbossa's Mutiny* - tastes almost like spiced gold rum with a hint of oak barrels and tobacco

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (14/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> As quoted from the flavouring additions thread, on day one, I have realised how much I missed the Lemon Cream Cronut profile - I needed something sweet but not overpowering and this was just perfect. It's not an ADV as I have a dripper and keep switching between different juices now.
> 
> For the Passionfruit one, it still tastes strange to me. I'm not sure if it's the honeydew that I subbed for the cactus concentrate. Honest to the Gods, I've never used cactus or honeydew melon flavours so this is kind of a learning curve for me. I'll add the recipe - adapted from another recipe I can't remember where from.
> 
> ...



yoh, the Mutiny one looks delicious !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/21)

vicTor said:


> yoh, the Mutiny one looks delicious !


A month's steep and it's very nice - last time I made it, I finished it in two weeks. Lol. Tastes of spiced gold rum with the smell of old ship wood (oak barrels?) and there's something else, I can't quite pick it out but a very nice blend if you ask me. It was something I just made up on the spot and it turned out to be real good (that was about 2 or 3 years ago) - yes it's actually my recipe.

EDIT: Oh wait, now I remember where the smell came from - my childhood. My grandparents used to smoke and my grandfather always had a glass of whisky in the evenings after his beer - it smelled just like that (combo of tobacco and whisky taste plus the smell of my gran's baking in the background). I also grew up having ice cream after supper so could be that as well.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> As quoted from the flavouring additions thread, on day one, I have realised how much I missed the Lemon Cream Cronut profile - I needed something sweet but not overpowering and this was just perfect. It's not an ADV as I have a dripper and keep switching between different juices now.
> 
> For the Passionfruit one, it still tastes strange to me. I'm not sure if it's the honeydew that I subbed for the cactus concentrate. Honest to the Gods, I've never used cactus or honeydew melon flavours so this is kind of a learning curve for me. I'll add the recipe - adapted from another recipe I can't remember where from.
> 
> ...


Ok, here's the verdict. 

The Passionfruit does require a bit of steeping - more or less up to 2 weeks for the flavour to really come out - but it was not what I had envisaged it to to turn out. I'm tasting more of the melon which kind of overpowers the passionfruit flavouring. What I really want is the old school granadilla cordial that my gran always made for us kids when we were growing up. She would actually grow the granadillas by the wheelbarrow load on fences then turn them into summer concentrated cordial juice which we could pour into a glass then fill up with water and mix. It was awesome. This is the kind of old school home-made cordial I'm after. Not too sweet, but full-on granadilla flavour with ice blocks in on the most hot days. 

Lemon Cream Cronut adaption is, as before, is still very nice. It can be a bit tiresome, specially the sweetness of it - it's nice for cold days or lazy afternoons or an after dinner treat. 

Right now, I'm still undecided with Barbossa's Mutiny - I think it may need a proper full month's steep (the ETA date is 12/05/2021, which is next week), maybe another month - I'll figure this out as I've only made it once. 

The Orange Mango concentrate that I made up (Capella Orange Mango), it could be improved a tad bit. It tastes like the orange vitamin liquid that you give to the kids - not really that great. It needs some serious working on it - I'm going on guesswork - might be needing some sweetner and a tad more menthol / ice. 

To recap the whole thing, it was not a train smash to be honest. It's nice to break out and start trying different juices again.

Thinking I need a proper chocolate mint vape and then again, a nice plain chocolate donut vape too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok, here's the verdict.
> 
> The Passionfruit does require a bit of steeping - more or less up to 2 weeks for the flavour to really come out - but it was not what I had envisaged it to to turn out. I'm tasting more of the melon which kind of overpowers the passionfruit flavouring. What I really want is the old school granadilla cordial that my gran always made for us kids when we were growing up. She would actually grow the granadillas by the wheelbarrow load on fences then turn them into summer concentrated cordial juice which we could pour into a glass then fill up with water and mix. It was awesome. This is the kind of old school home-made cordial I'm after. Not too sweet, but full-on granadilla flavour with ice blocks in on the most hot days.
> 
> ...


Melon works well with Peaches and Pears etc, Passion Fruit like Dragon Fruit tend to get drowned out if mixed with other fruits, at least that's what i have always found, i tend to mix Passion Fruit and Dragon Fruit together with either Cream or Custard!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Melon works well with Peaches and Pears etc, Passion Fruit like Dragon Fruit tend to get drowned out if mixed with other fruits, at least that's what i have always found, i tend to mix Passion Fruit and Dragon Fruit together with either Cream or Custard!


Now that's an idea. I know I ate dragonfruit once or twice - it was very juicy. That might work with passionfruit. Thanks for the tip, I totally forgot about this one.


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Now that's an idea. I know I ate dragonfruit once or twice - it was very juicy. That might work with passionfruit. Thanks for the tip, I totally forgot about this one.


I find Passion Fruit and Dragon Fruit a bit weird because if i mix them as single flavours they seem strong flavours but for some reason can disappear in a mix but find they work well together!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/5/21)

Just ordered Dragonfruit to try and work on that passionfruit juice flavouring, CAP Double Chocolate, CAP Cool Mint and Aniseed - housemate did not really like the Blackjack Vintage, I think it was ok - the only fact it was a fail cos the nicotine in the juice was too high and he couldn't handle it, I couldn't either... So the ones we've made is going down the drain. Also needed more nicotine so added that as well. 

Now I need to work on a recipe to make him his licorice flavoured sweet in vape form. 

I'm thinking the following: 

CAP Sweet Cream
Aniseed
Super Sweet
I wonder if this will work out.


----------



## Timwis (6/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Just ordered Dragonfruit to try and work on that passionfruit juice flavouring, CAP Double Chocolate, CAP Cool Mint and Aniseed - housemate did not really like the Blackjack Vintage, I think it was ok - the only fact it was a fail cos the nicotine in the juice was too high and he couldn't handle it, I couldn't either... So the ones we've made is going down the drain. Also needed more nicotine so added that as well.
> 
> Now I need to work on a recipe to make him his licorice flavoured sweet in vape form.
> 
> ...


Might be the nicotine or combination of that and mixed too strong i find it a very potent flavour so don't use much and only mix at 2mg, that creamy Aniseed looks good!

I tend to use Vintage with fruit for a fruity Blackjack or something more adventurous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Might be the nicotine or combination of that and mixed too strong i find it a very potent flavour so don't use much and only mix at 2mg, that creamy Aniseed looks good!
> 
> I tend to use Vintage with fruit for a fruity Blackjack or something more adventurous!
> 
> View attachment 229162


He does not like fruit of any sort so that's out. He's very picky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> He does not like fruit of any sort so that's out. He's very picky.


Meaning "Picky", a polite term for someone who's a pain in the ass!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Meaning "Picky", a polite term for someone who's a pain in the ass!


Then I must be one too as I'm also picky. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Might be the nicotine or combination of that and mixed too strong i find it a very potent flavour so don't use much and only mix at 2mg, that creamy Aniseed looks good!


Personally I think it's the nicotine that's too high, flavour-wise it is ok.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/21)

So I got my goodies

Mixed Peppermint Crisp - still tastes great as always.

remixed the Passionfruit juice - replaced Honeydew melon with Dragonfruit - on the taste test, it's exactly the flavour I was after but I haven't test-vaped it yet as I need to drain my one tank first and rewick for the passionfruit test.

Next I'll be working on the Aniseed sweet ejuice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/21)

Tested the passionfruit - I think it needs steeping for about a week but it certainly does have the flavour I was after. 

I am unsure about the aniseed - 5% and I can barely taste it. So I'm gonna give it a week steep before trying again. It also has 1% CAP Sweet Cream and 0.5% Super Sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Tested the passionfruit - I think it needs steeping for about a week but it certainly does have the flavour I was after.
> 
> I am unsure about the aniseed - 5% and I can barely taste it. So I'm gonna give it a week steep before trying again. It also has 1% CAP Sweet Cream and 0.5% Super Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 229215


Always do just 10ml when it's a new recipe and only mix a larger quantity once i know i like it, it avoids wasting loads of ingredients if it doesn't turn out or needs altering before the final e-liquid!


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Always do just 10ml when it's a new recipe and only mix a larger quantity once i know i like it, it avoids wasting loads of ingredients if it doesn't turn out or needs altering before the final e-liquid!


it's in a 100ml bottle. It's all I have at the moment.

I did at first mix the 3%, it did smell great and taste great but once I put the PG in, the flavour got diluted so I added another 2%. Perhaps I should have chucked in the whole 10ml concentrate in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> it's in a 100ml bottle. It's all I have at the moment.
> 
> I did at first mix the 3%, it did smell great and taste great but once I put the PG in, the flavour got diluted so I added another 2%. Perhaps I should have chucked in the whole 10ml concentrate in.


I was just thinking aloud about you throwing all that Blackjack mix would of made sense doing a 10ml mix first and then only doing the 100ml once you were happy with it! Another really good Passion fruit is Passion Flower by Inawera which although sounds floral to me is just a stronger Passion fruit flavour!


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

Wizardvapes are expensive for concentrates but good place to get bottles if you don't want to wait for cheaper from China!

https://www.wizardvapes.co.uk/collections/diy-bottles

I find the 10ml unicorn bottles ideal for doing a tester of a new recipe but also use them to decant to, would rather carry a 10ml bottle when out and about rather than a 60ml!


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> it's in a 100ml bottle. It's all I have at the moment.
> 
> I did at first mix the 3%, it did smell great and taste great but once I put the PG in, the flavour got diluted so I added another 2%. Perhaps I should have chucked in the whole 10ml concentrate in.


Shouldn't need 10% especially if also adding dragon fruit probably be ok with that 5% you have there after a weeks steep!


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Shouldn't need 10% especially if also adding dragon fruit probably be ok with that 5% you have there after a weeks steep!


No, you’re getting it wrong.

Dragon fruit is mixed with the passion fruit, WS23 and super sweet. This is exactly what I wanted.

the aniseed is separate with the sweet cream and super sweet, in its own bottle. The flavour seems to be muted for some weird reason.


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/21)

Timwis said:


> I was just thinking aloud about you throwing all that Blackjack mix


He wanted 9mg nicotine and I was against it but he insisted so now he’s learnt his lesson - high nic doesn’t guarantee a smooth vaping experience. He tested the others which are 3mg nic and has decided mine are better


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> No, you’re getting it wrong.
> 
> Dragon fruit is mixed with the passion fruit, WS23 and super sweet. This is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> the aniseed is separate with the sweet cream and super sweet, in its own bottle. The flavour seems to be muted for some weird reason.


Yeah i know!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i know!


ok a chance to set the record straight now that I'm typing from my PC.

Here are the recipes I used (this one has been tweaked from another recipe).






And the aniseed one - this is the only aniseed concentrate I could find on Vapable (their own brand one). On the site, it was recommended to mix at 15% ???


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Meaning "Picky", a polite term for someone who's a pain in the ass!


LOL Something weird just happened. 

@Timwis he's asking what other flavours? I told him that I know he doesn't like fruit but he says it depends on which fruit. He does not like my passionfruit juice so that's fine, more for me. Lol. 

We have both just decided that my next order I should just order Blackjack Vintage and Aniseed to add more licorice flavouring to make it better. I don't think we can work on either one of them on its own so this is the next time I am going to be doing. Another guy on the Vapable group said to just use Aniseed straight up - 10ml bottle for 100ml decanting bottle. But he brought up something that I had not even thought about - the nic shots that I get is 18mg (1.8mg per ml) and he says that the base nic should be 1.8mg for calculation. So now I'm a bit confused as I've always calculated 18mg to get the 3mg I wanted on my ejuice calculator. I've never had issues with my nic except maybe when I went a big high for his one juice which was a complete fail.


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Might be the nicotine or combination of that and mixed too strong i find it a very potent flavour so don't use much and only mix at 2mg, that creamy Aniseed looks good!
> 
> I tend to use Vintage with fruit for a fruity Blackjack or something more adventurous!
> 
> View attachment 229162


LOL. 

I send him a screenshot of this recipe and now he wants to try it.


----------



## Timwis (8/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL.
> 
> I send him a screenshot of this recipe and now he wants to try it.


Lol, add a bit of Rum and Bourbon and all of a sudden fruit will be ok!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> ok a chance to set the record straight now that I'm typing from my PC.
> 
> Here are the recipes I used (this one has been tweaked from another recipe).
> 
> ...


Yeah i knew what you where mixing just didn't think you would need more than 5% Passion fruit (deffo not 10%) but didn't realise you were only using 1% Dragonfruit!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/21)

What are the Vapable concentrates like? i saw some on offer but skipped because the mixing percentage quoted was very high but i see you have aniseed at just 3% which is more what i would have FA at!


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/21)

Timwis said:


> What are the Vapable concentrates like? i saw some on offer but skipped because the mixing percentage quoted was very high but i see you have aniseed at just 3% which is more what i would have FA at!


I only purchased one on their brand name and it was the aniseed one - first time and I had no choice in the picking as it was the only aniseed available. It smells nice, on taste it’s strong but vaping it is weaker. I put all 10ml in and not much difference. Slightly stronger but give it a week and then I’ll tell you what it is like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i knew what you where mixing just didn't think you would need more than 5% Passion fruit (deffo not 10%) but didn't realise you were only using 1% Dragonfruit!


Yeah it is kind of where I want the flavour to be - I think it does need some working on - maybe some more WS23. Super Sweet is on par - coil getting owned just after a few days. Lol. Don't care, I like it. 

I also tweaked the Orange Mango one as I was not really liking it at all. Added 5 drops of CAP Juicy lemon, 5 drops of CAP Super Sweet and 10 drops of WS23 - I think this is going to be a good one to vape.

Just test vaped the orange mango modification - really nice. I've updated my recipe - tastes like a proper orange juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Lol, add a bit of Rum and Bourbon and all of a sudden fruit will be ok!



That goes for more things in life than just fruit bud...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/21)

So I picked this up at B&M for £5 - best decision ever made.

it tastes like Fanta grape. 




A work colleague recommended it as both of us have similar tastes and I love the smell of her Vaping juices. She’s currently Vaping Cherry Sherbet which I’m going to try next. It smells like the strawberry fizzers in SA but in raspberry/cherry flavouring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (31/10/21)

I may have a Vaping convert on my hands and my partners just asked me for suggestions on a mod - he needs one that would preferably last as long as mine on battery use. 

So any suggestions as I’m a bit out of the loop with everything at the moment. 

I start a new job as a warehouse operative in Tuesday so I’ll be able to afford a full upgrade as now I need new batteries, new mods, cotton and coils. I’m still happy with my Gear RTAs so that’s not going to change anytime soon. 

for him, I think dual battery mods would work in for what he needs. He loves the Voopoo rta and constantly uses the Vinci X too. Thing is he kills the 18650 batteries very quickly and I also need to organise a 4/6 bay battery charger too. 

The only reason he’s not smoking is because of the price of cigarettes - just simply can’t afford it anymore. 

I’ll also have to look into getting him different juices - he does not like fruit, pastries/desserts, but loves my butterscotch mints. So thinking more of a bourbon, whisky, rum type of juice. 

so a lot of new changes, I will only be able to afford it all come month end and I need a new computer. Mine just gave up the ghost…

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (31/10/21)

hey Claire !

nice to hear from you, congrats on the new job girl !

can't really offer advice on a setup for a noob, I also been on planet mech so long don't even care what's out there

what about a pod system ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (31/10/21)

RainstormZA said:


> So any suggestions as I’m a bit out of the loop with everything at the moment.


Voopoo argus GT with samsung 30q's or LG choc's. Golisi 2 bay charger.

My 4 samsung 30q's are in constant rotation. 
As soon as I have to change batts, they go on charge and the fresh set goes in. 
I'm vaping at 65watts on dual coils and the batteries last while im at work. Heavy chain vaping is required to drain both sets in one day. (has been done) 
The voopoo RTA is a single coil. So I guess that the batteries should last a while longer than mine.
I favour alien coils. Gives me the best flavour.
Cotton bacon is the only wicking material I have ever used. Haven't had any problems.

I really hope this post helped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (31/10/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I may have a Vaping convert on my hands and my partners just asked me for suggestions on a mod - he needs one that would preferably last as long as mine on battery use.
> 
> So any suggestions as I’m a bit out of the loop with everything at the moment.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you after such a long silence. 
Mods, Geekvape N200 (or is it S200?, does not say on the mod) is a bullet proof dual bat mod. Recently had a few dual bat mods fail on me within a month from new, this one seems to like a bit of rough now and then.

The Voo Poo PnP pod tank is amazing on flavour and paired with the Wotofo recoil kit a sure cost saving winner combo. Got this tank with the Argus GT mod. The mod died three weeks in but got hooked on the pod tank.

Juice, maybe something RY4 based may be whats needed. 4% RY4, a drop of super sweet and a flavour note of choice could just do the trick, but then juice choices are very subjective. No harm trying though.

Good luck.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/10/21)

vicTor said:


> hey Claire !
> 
> nice to hear from you, congrats on the new job girl !
> 
> ...


He’s got one, the Vinci X.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/10/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Voopoo argus GT with samsung 30q's or LG choc's. Golisi 2 bay charger.
> 
> My 4 samsung 30q's are in constant rotation.
> As soon as I have to change batts, they go on charge and the fresh set goes in.
> ...


Sounds like my plan which is why I have two mods. One to drain then charge batteries and use the other one while the drained batteries get charged. 

he tried my gear rta and doesn’t like it. So he wants the one with pnp coils, it’s easier for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/10/21)

Raindance said:


> Juice, maybe something RY4 based may be whats needed. 4% RY4, a drop of super sweet and a flavour note of choice could just do the trick, but then juice choices are very subjective. No harm trying though.


Interesting as the butterscotch mints juice I make is ry4, rum, butterscotch, mint etc… 

I need him to have a rotation of different juices so he doesn’t get bored using one constantly.

I’ll chat with him about what flavours he’ll like to have. It’s far much cheaper to mix juice and do my own coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (31/10/21)

I got to be honest, him giving up smoking has been the best thing he’s done. The house no longer stinks and I can sleep better, even when he vapes, it does not bother me.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MIKE6236 (31/10/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I got to be honest, him giving up smoking has been the best thing he’s done. The house no longer stinks and I can sleep better, even when he vapes, it does not bother me.



If only I could get my wife to that point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/11/21)

@MIKE6236 with my Gear rta, it’s between 15-20w depending on what juice I vape. 

I have a varied mix - passion fruit juice, butterscotch mints, strawberry, peppermint crisp and rarely lemon cream cronut as that tends to be overly sweet. 

Now and then I get store bought juice for a change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/11/21)

@Raindance he prefers the Voopoo MAAT tank - leaks like a mofo but I think it’s the 0.13 ohm coil he prefers. Looking at trying to get rebuildable spares here in the uk but I honestly have no idea of where to look. 

He vapes at an high wattage. I’m just glad I kept the horrible tank, it’s been put to good use. Which reminds me I have a mod he can have that I never use. Just needs batteries. 

you’ve seen at the start of my journey I went straight into doing rebuildables for my first mod and tank. 

so with my experience, it’s not gonna be hard to do it all over again. Plus look for some suitable juice recipes for him as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/11/21)

@Raindance i keep finding stuff that allows the gear RTA to have mesh coils but I can’t find anything on it except videos and pictures.

I want the mesh coil but need the deck to allow mesh coil strips. Mine has a deck with screws in for only wrapped coils.




EDIT: turns it’s misleading advertising. The Gear RTA mesh coil does not exist. It’s only for the profile RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/11/21)

What about the Zeus mesh rta @RainstormZA?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> What about the Zeus mesh rta @RainstormZA?


I’ve had Zeus before but not the mesh one, last one was a bad experience and also it’s not low profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> What about the Zeus mesh rta @RainstormZA?


Now I’m looking at it and tempted to give it a try. Only thing that puts me off is the glass - I tend to drop stuff so not sure if it’s a good idea. 

Just seen the Profile m RTA, looks good.

So I’m not sure which to get…


----------



## RainstormZA (30/1/22)

It's been a while since I posted in here.

I have decided as of 2 days ago that I am no longer going to do DIY coils / wicking RTA's anymore as it's too much work with my current job taking up most of my time and trying to get my studies back on track. It happens that I may be able to get a SOC T1 analyst role without the need to interact with people or customers so I've been given lots of solid advice and doing what needs to be done.

I now am the proud owner of two Voopoo Pod tanks 4.5ml edition with 0.3 PnP coils. Back to basics... As for juice, I'm still making different ones. I have found one that really saved my @rse when I caught Covid a month ago. Everything else was making me cough my lungs out except Freezing Point Blackcurrant Blast - that stuff was soothing and very very smooth, nice. Even the usual peppermint blast juice I usually make didn't help at all.

It's funny how many have caught Covid, losing their sense of smell and taste. In my case it was like I had been given extra senses - I could smell everything much more and a lot of things that I used to love put me off as the flavour was too strong. Oh and with that, it made me more hungry - I was eating like a horse.

So I've ordered 2 extra pod tanks (I stole my partner's spare one haha), ordered some Freezing Point Blackcurrant Blast concentrates, Freezing Point Glacial Grape concentrates and a set of PnP 0.15 ohm coils for my partner as he prefers that over the 0.30 ohm coils which I will be taking.

Having focused on the pod tank, it is going to be a lot easier to clean them out on a weekly basis - the design is so simple.

@Hooked you're right, now you can say I told you so. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/1/22)

Several of us seem to have gone a similar route. Instead of buying O.15 Ohm PNP Coils you should consider building Wotofo SMRT Coils. Very easy and cheap. Also, take a look at this thread about The Dead Rabbit R.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silence-of-the-dead-r-rabbits.t74908/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Several of us seem to have gone a similar route. Instead of buying O.15 Ohm PNP Coils you should consider building Wotofo SMRT Coils. Very easy and cheap. Also, take a look at this thread about The Dead Rabbit R.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silence-of-the-dead-r-rabbits.t74908/


No I am not changing a thing. It's not for me, it's for my partner and he's picky with what he likes. The 0.15 pnp ohm coils are easier for him and I'd just leave it at that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (30/1/22)

RainstormZA said:


> No I am not changing a thing. It's not for me, it's for my partner and he's picky with what he likes. The 0.15 pnp ohm coils are easier for him and I'd just leave it at that.


Damn, in this world this is the only woman that reasons like this!

Lucky dude!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Damn, in this world this is the only woman that reasons like this!
> 
> Lucky dude!
> 
> Regards


Yeah exactly. Why change something that's working for him? I wouldn't mind doing it if I had more time to do other stuff - with my job at the moment, I barely have time to myself - I got to clean the house, go shopping, cook food, etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/1/22)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah exactly. Why change something that's working for him? I wouldn't mind doing it if I had more time to do other stuff - with my job at the moment, I barely have time to myself - I got to clean the house, go shopping, cook food, etc...


Lol, don't he go shopping, clean the house and cook dinner it's 2022! I am cooking Sunday roast as we speak as I do every Sunday, have already washed up and done some cleaning today if I left it all to my wife divorce would follow!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Raindance (30/1/22)

Timwis said:


> Lol, don't he go shopping, clean the house and cook dinner it's 2022! I am cooking Sunday roast as we speak as I do every Sunday, have already washed up and done some cleaning today if I left it all to my wife divorce would follow!


I truly relate, and I am divorced. Gimme 18 months and I will come knocking on Rainstorms door! Lol. 

Regards.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (31/1/22)

RainstormZA said:


> It's been a while since I posted in here.
> 
> I have decided as of 2 days ago that I am no longer going to do DIY coils / wicking RTA's anymore as it's too much work with my current job taking up most of my time and trying to get my studies back on track. It happens that I may be able to get a SOC T1 analyst role without the need to interact with people or customers so I've been given lots of solid advice and doing what needs to be done.
> 
> ...



@RainstormZA I'm glad that you've found a way to make your life easier! I also like the PnP coils, but I use the 0.15ohm.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (31/1/22)

Timwis said:


> Lol, don't he go shopping, clean the house and cook dinner it's 2022! I am cooking Sunday roast as we speak as I do every Sunday, have already washed up and done some cleaning today if I left it all to my wife divorce would follow!


Hahaha he does cook and do laundry. He works in the restaurant sector so he does cook some good dishes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (31/1/22)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA I'm glad that you've found a way to make your life easier! I also like the PnP coils, but I use the 0.15ohm.


Yeah I just have so little time to do everything- really enjoying my learning online. It’s shocking I start at 7/8am on my days off and lose track of time and by the time I’m done, it’s 4pm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/22)

I got myself some staggered coils and still trying to decide if I like them or not. Might be better off in my RDA as I’m getting some restricted airflow in the Gear RTA and might be time for me to get a new RTA, am eyeing the Zeus X Mesh but can’t find any in the uk as it’s out of stock everywhere








I also need to get a new mod as well. My partner has the Vandyvape one and I like it as it holds either 18650 or 21700 batteries, interchangeable.

I keep talking about getting new stuff but something unforeseen happens and I have to pay for other stuff, so I keep on putting it off til I can afford it. Hopefully after this month’s necessary expenses are sorted, I may just be able to get a new RTA and mod.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (28/6/22)

RainstormZA said:


> I got myself some staggered coils and still trying to decide if I like them or not. Might be better off in my RDA as I’m getting some restricted airflow in the Gear RTA and might be time for me to get a new RTA, am eyeing the Zeus X Mesh but can’t find any in the uk as it’s out of stock everywhere
> 
> View attachment 258366
> View attachment 258367
> ...


A good shout especially as you have enjoyed the Gear so long would be the Ether!

Only £9.99 (absolute steal) but only available in Brushed Stainless Steel!









Suicide Mods Ether RTA


Suicide Mods Ether RTA in collaboration with the Vaping Bogan Specifications 24mm Diameter Precision Airflow Half Turn Top Fill 2ml Eliquid Capacity 2 Post Single Coil Internal Airflow restrictions Inside the box 1x Ether RTA 1x Replacement Smoked Glass (2ml) 1x Replacement Ultem Section...




www.vapeology.co.uk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/7/22)

RainstormZA said:


> This is what I was looking at
> 
> Geek Vape Ni80 Fused Clapton Wire 30GAx3+38GA 3M


I can't seem to find any stockists in the UK so thinking of making my own as I can't find a better alternative to what I am currently using in my Gear RTA's. 

So does this involve getting a spool of 30ga NI80 wire, a spool of 38ga NI80 wire and simply just three strands of the 30ga wrapped with the 38ga wire?


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/22)

Shout out to @Timwis for the PIF, not the first as he’s send me nicotine previously

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/22)

The colour even matches my blue Gear RTA.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

@Timwis 

Respect man.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Timwis (5/7/22)

RainstormZA said:


> I got myself some staggered coils and still trying to decide if I like them or not. Might be better off in my RDA as I’m getting some restricted airflow in the Gear RTA and might be time for me to get a new RTA, am eyeing the Zeus X Mesh but can’t find any in the uk as it’s out of stock everywhere
> 
> View attachment 258366
> View attachment 258367
> ...


Some good options for the gear mid page:









Accessories/Prebuilt Coils Ni80







naturevape.co.uk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/7/22)

I've just seen some stuff marked on discount and have decided to get the following: 

Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2
Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200w box mod

Both of these in SS as the RTA is only available in SS and it will look stupid being mismatched with any other colour on the box mod. Then I'll get the 3 pack bubble glass for the RTA from Amazon for a steal too. 

I don't think I'll go wrong with these two.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (9/7/22)

RainstormZA said:


> Shout out to @Timwis for the PIF, not the first as he’s send me nicotine previously
> 
> View attachment 258679



wow, that’s amazing @RainstormZA 
what a great mod that must be.
I have it’s predecessor and it’s been great

kudos to you @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/7/22)

So I bit the bullet.

I just purchased the Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 and Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200w Box mod. Ek kan nie wag nie!!!

I also went and bought the following Freezing Point concentrates to try out, though I have been purchasing Blackcurrant for a couple of months, decided it was time to try the other flavours - Cool Blackcurrant, Cool Mango, Cool Orange, Cool Pineapple, and Cool Watermelon. 

Looks like I forgot to add the Strawberry as I wanted to mix this with the Watermelon but never mind, I'll do that on next purchase. I'm still on the search for the best watermelon-strawberry combo, I blame @Rob Fisher for this as he send me a really awesome strawberry and watermelon juice which I cannot find anywhere to buy so I am trying to make a similar one of it. 

I have been wanting to expand my flavours but since having had COVID, I am unable to vape my recipes or any other ones without menthol in it as they make me cough and my throat burns. Life is not the same after COVID. So I am stuck on menthol cooling fruits and I need to have a variety - vaping the blackcurrant can get pretty old quickly so yeah this is why. 

@Silver: it is a good mod, just a slight issue with being a chain vaper, it causes the screen to become slightly hot. At least I can still use it for my work breaks as I don't vape while I am at work. Thing with this mod is the nice thing is your ability to choose different modes which is 4 - Pulse, VW, F(t) and DIY mode. It does feel great in the hand, lightweight (even with two 18650 batteries in), compared to the Voopoo mods I've had in the past 2 years. So all the Voopoo mods have been retired and put away - not sure what I am going to do with them (I got 3). I'm currently using this one and the trustyworthy Pico 21700 mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/22)

Great to hear @RainstormZA 
All the best 
Appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/22)

So I got my new concentrates.

My Gods, they smell amazing!!! I love the pineapple and I've missed the one I used to get from The Iron Lung Vapory - it smells very similar. I am definitely going to put this on my next purchase. I threw in some bottles for the new juices as well.







Using my Pirate King RDA to test the new juices and so far the orange is a creamy cool orange. It's lovely and light on the taste, not too heavy or too light, just right. @BumbleBee I'm still using it 




Just tested the Cool Mango and it is phenomenal!!! I don't think I'll put in an order for the Mango Freeze from South Africa, that I've found my mango hit here in the UK.

I was skeptical about Freezing Point's range but so far, I am loving the two new ones. I started off with Cool Blackcurrant and now I'm here with 4 different ones. The watermelon was supposed to be paired up with the strawberry so I'll order the strawberry end of the month along with some VG and PG that is needed to be restocked.

And to end it off, testing the Pineapple, my god, just as phenomenal as the Mango. It tastes exactly like the pineapple from The Iron Lung Vapory.

And the Lemon Cream Cronut is sitting there, steeping for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/7/22)

So my Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200 and Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RTA are here








I threw the staggered clapton coils out as I was getting different readings from 0.2-0.5 ohms - the plastic tub it came in says 0.3 ohms but this wasn’t the case. I gave up and used my Geekvape fused Clapton coils, same ones I use in the Gear RTA and I am getting fantastic flavour plus clouds on 0.32 ohms. The flavour in the Dead Rabbit V2 is phenomenal. I need to get used to having an airy vape, even with the air flow control reduced, it is not the same as the Gear RTA so I’ll need time to get used to it.




The mod is a bit on the heavy side with the batteries in but I’m not complaining, it’s doing a fantastic job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/22)

So I bought some new coils to try out, I've given up trying to source 38ga Ni80 wire.

I got the following



> Naturevape Three Core Fused Clapton Coil Kanthal A1 3 Core Fused Clapton (28+28+28)/38 Resistance 0.45 Ohm - pack of 8 coils



And this



> Naturevape Ni80 Staggered Fused Clapton Coil 0.35 Ohms - pack of 6 coils



I might as well try and find the one to stick with. So lets see how this turns out @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/7/22)

RainstormZA said:


> So I bought some new coils to try out, I've given up trying to source 38ga Ni80 wire.
> 
> I got the following
> 
> ...


Last time I spoke to @charln he was trying to get his awesome coils available in the UK, if that's materialized he might be able to organise some for you to try, best coils I have used!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/7/22)

RainstormZA said:


> So my Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200 and Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RTA are here
> 
> View attachment 259134
> 
> ...



Can't see you getting great flavour with a single coil in the DR V2, that's why I suggested the Ether because you use single coils!


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/22)

Timwis said:


> Can't see you getting great flavour with a single coil in the DR V2, that's why I suggested the Ether because you use single coils!


I'm still getting great flavour in the Dead Rabbit V2 - in fact I'm using it as a daily RTA and have put both of the Gear RTAs away. I get way more flavour than the Gear and more air flow as well. It also doesn't burn the coils and cotton as quickly as it does with the Gear. I have used single coils in these types before and have never had a flavour issue. 

Once I get the new coils, I will set it up as a dual coil setup and see how it goes.

I did tell you @Timwis I wanted to try something different and I know we spoke about this but then I thought some more about it and decided to try the Dead Rabbit V2 instead. I'm not sorry I went for it as it's given me a better experience, much more than the Zeus and I am not disappointed by its performance. I have always been a full DL vaper, not a restricted DL or MTL vaper.


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/22)

Timwis said:


> Last time I spoke to @charln he was trying to get his awesome coils available in the UK, if that's materialized he might be able to organise some for you to try, best coils I have used!











Bearded Viking Customs Coils - Vaper Bay UK


Bearded Viking Customs vape coils for your favourite rebuildable atomisers. Coil specs; #42 Fralien Coils NI80 2.5mm ID 0.18ohm Dual Ni80 3mm ID 0.21 Dual Hybrid Alien Coils NI80/SS 2.5mm ID 0.14ohm Dual NI80/SS 3mm ID 0.16 Dual




www.vaperbay.co.uk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Bearded Viking Customs Coils - Vaper Bay UK
> 
> 
> Bearded Viking Customs vape coils for your favourite rebuildable atomisers. Coil specs; #42 Fralien Coils NI80 2.5mm ID 0.18ohm Dual Ni80 3mm ID 0.21 Dual Hybrid Alien Coils NI80/SS 2.5mm ID 0.14ohm Dual NI80/SS 3mm ID 0.16 Dual
> ...


Thanks for the link @Paul33 - just had a look and there's not much with coils. I loved the Skull atty stand - sadly all out of stock, I would love to get one of them.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (22/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Bearded Viking Customs Coils - Vaper Bay UK
> 
> 
> Bearded Viking Customs vape coils for your favourite rebuildable atomisers. Coil specs; #42 Fralien Coils NI80 2.5mm ID 0.18ohm Dual Ni80 3mm ID 0.21 Dual Hybrid Alien Coils NI80/SS 2.5mm ID 0.14ohm Dual NI80/SS 3mm ID 0.16 Dual
> ...


Yeah a small selection under the Bearded Viking Custom name what I was talking about was more expansive plans!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/7/22)

Wow!!! My coils are already here and they look amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/22)

I have just tested the fused staggered fused clapton coils. They are great with the flavour - crisp and on point but I only have one problem with it - the ramp up time is slower than you would get with 3 core fused claptons. 

I switched out with the 3-core parallel fused claptons coil. I rewrapped it to 4 instead of the usual 5 (original comes at 0.45 and I wanted at least 0.3). I got a perfect 0.3 with just 4 wraps which was a good call. My old coils are wrapped at 3.5 with a 2.5mm ID. 

So I personally prefer the 3-core parallel fused clapton coils over all of the other coils I've tested in the past - I have had aliens and I just remembered I had the same issue with the ramp-up time to heat the coils. 

I am not sure if I ever tried a 2-core parallel fused clapton, I might have made a few years ago but I can't remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/7/22)

So I got these concentrates, all made by Freezing Point and yet got to try them out. I quite like the drop taste test - I just am not sure how they will turn out after vaping them. 

Now I can mix the strawberry with the watermelon I bought previously…




Plus I got a free juice with my purchase and I picked Medusa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/22)

I've had some time to test the newly mixed juices and gave them time in case some of the icky ones would get better.

Anyone who loves grapefruit flavour - get the Passion Chiller. All I could taste was bitter grapefruit and I hate grapefruit as a fruit. 

The Cool Grape was actually very nice!!! The only whinge I have about it is it did not have enough ice in it. I had to add some and it was not a lost cause, it was bloody lovely. @Adephi take note of the english lol

The Cool Black Jack was what we were looking for - it's perfect. 

Errrm, the Medusa I did not really like at all. BUT my partner loves it and wants me to order him some more. @Timwis have you tried it? If not, you will like it, I think. 

Ok, onto the strawberry and watermelon on its own, the strawberry being just strawberry and as usual, not enough ice. I had to add to both. It's not bad but it's not the best. I mixed the two together - 1/3 watermelon to a ratio of 2/3 strawberry made it a bit more pleasant. It could have done with some more sweetner in it to make it really nice. I'll do that in a bit and see how it goes. 

Of the 5 I got, the winner jackpot would go to the Cool Black Jacks and Cool Grape. 

And I discovered something. On my previous purchase of the Cool Orange, Cool Mango and Cool Pineapple. I decided impulsively to mix the 3 together with the pineapple being 1/3 of the total mix as it's a really strong flavour. Amazingly I achieved a nice fruit punch flavour and I really like it. 

As usual, some of these are not as cold as I like them to be so I have had to test and add WS23 to some of them. Overall, Freezing Point flavour concentrates are not bad, and it's mostly what I was looking for flavour-wise, just add and mix as you go while it's still a concentrate and you'll come out with a winner - even combinations work and they are a great way to add more flavours to my collection. 

I now have 9 flavours to choose from - both single flavours and mixed combinations. 

It's not a perfect world but it is something to look forwards to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/22)

RainstormZA said:


> I have just tested the fused staggered fused clapton coils. They are great with the flavour - crisp and on point but I only have one problem with it - the ramp up time is slower than you would get with 3 core fused claptons.
> 
> I switched out with the 3-core parallel fused claptons coil. I rewrapped it to 4 instead of the usual 5 (original comes at 0.45 and I wanted at least 0.3). I got a perfect 0.3 with just 4 wraps which was a good call. My old coils are wrapped at 3.5 with a 2.5mm ID.
> 
> ...


Speaking of this, I have tried many different coils (all fused claptons) - none of them were right for me. Even the quality of them were not good. I could see the uneven wire work and the ramp up time for some of them was terrible, plus a lot of spitting and popping, even though I've done it right and I've also done a couple of them different ways, it's just not working out for me. 

I guess I am stuck to finding someone to wrap me some 3x30ga / 38ga coils or even a roll of it. It's the only one that actually appeals to me the most and I can't find any. not even a roll of 38ga N80 wire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/8/22)

Great to see @RainstormZA 
happy that you have found some good juices you like from your recent purchases!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/10/22)

Silver said:


> Great to see @RainstormZA
> happy that you have found some good juices you like from your recent purchases!


Thank you and yeah well I got to be honest, after vaping some of the juices for a while, I find that the Mango loses its potency over time and becomes rather muted so I'm giving that up as well. The pineapple I'm keeping on side for when I'm really wanting a pineapple flavour. 

I'm back to where I started with the one shots, Blackcurrant is still a good flavour to go back for an ADV. I've finished all the mango and not buying any more of it. 

Now I am wanting to try a custard flavour, maybe something baked like a custard tart with strong custard and vanilla tones. I also am still in the search for a good donut flavour. @Timwis any ideas or suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/22)

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you and yeah well I got to be honest, after vaping some of the juices for a while, I find that the Mango loses its potency over time and becomes rather muted so I'm giving that up as well. The pineapple I'm keeping on side for when I'm really wanting a pineapple flavour.
> 
> I'm back to where I started with the one shots, Blackcurrant is still a good flavour to go back for an ADV. I've finished all the mango and not buying any more of it.
> 
> Now I am wanting to try a custard flavour, maybe something baked like a custard tart with strong custard and vanilla tones. I also am still in the search for a good donut flavour. @Timwis any ideas or suggestions?


Chefs are stopping doing single flavours and moving just to one shots and shortfills, selling off all single flavours and on top of the sale prices at checkout can get another 40% off with code "40OFF" although my email says that's for today only!









Sale Flavourings


Welcome to the home of DIY Mixing. A one-stop-shop for all your flavouring needs. For an excellent range of One Shots, Flavourings, DIY Supplies and Nicotine check us out!




www.chefsflavours.co.uk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/10/22)

Timwis said:


> Chefs are stopping doing single flavours and moving just to one shots and shortfills, selling off all single flavours and on top of the sale prices at checkout can get another 40% off with code "40OFF" although my email says that's for today only!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, I wasn't planning on getting any til I get paid, I'm not sure if tomorrow or Friday plus I'm working my shifts tomorrow and Friday and I have the weekend plus Monday and Tuesday off. I've had to take 3 days off to take care of my partner when he went down with a nasty case of vertigo after the flu we had just recovered from. 

I have always bought from Vapable - I'm sticking to them as they are usually good, free shipping for anything more than £25 and sometimes you get good deals or freebies thrown in. BTW I did have a look at the link - they don't have Capella plain doughnut or raspberry V2. Searching the site is a bit of a minefield too.


----------



## Silver (12/10/22)

@RainstormZA , maybe try getting a few commercial juices and mix them up a bit ?

I find tobaccoes go well with desserts


----------



## RainstormZA (12/10/22)

Silver said:


> @RainstormZA , maybe try getting a few commercial juices and mix them up a bit ?
> 
> I find tobaccoes go well with desserts


Actually I'm off tobacco flavours now. I saw some commercial custard juices - one is Sicilian Custard and the other is a plain one, thinking of trying both as they both are on offer and come with a free nic shot. 

On another note, I found some CAP Sugar Cookie and CAP Vanilla Custard in my concentrates box - they are old so I decided to mix up a 30ml tester to see what they are actually like on their own. I've not used them for months so might as well try them now while I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/10/22)

I finally got my new concentrates, along with some Freezing Point Blackcurrant. 




My gods, the INW Custard is amazing!!! It reminded me of a cannoli recipe that @lesvaches send me about a few years ago. This is really a nice custard flavour - the best I've had, to be honest.

Steeping a CAP Glazed Doughnut at 3% and added 0.5% CAP Super Sweet, a mix of CAP Raspberry 1% and 3% CAP doughnut, INW Custard at 5%, INW Creme Brulee at 5%. I'll leave that for a week and see how they are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

